# knitting tea party friday 30 september '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 September '16

Overcast and rainy - 66° - typical fall weather in northwest Ohio. What a way to celebrate the last day of September. We'll be changing time before you know it. Definitely soup weather.

Somewhere I read there were fifteen weeks + a few days until Christmas. How are your knitted presents coming along?

Yesterday was Avery's ninth birthday. The family went out to Fricher's - they have an arcade in the back so he probably had a great time there. He did not have a birthday party this year - behavioral problems. He did not seem to mind.

I stayed home - my breathing was really ragged yesterday - not much better today. Called the doctor this morning - there should be a script at Meijer for me soon - probably prednisone. Hopefully that will do the trick.

Beef and Poblano Enchilada Soup

Author: Lyuba Brooke
Total Time: 40min
Serves: 4-6 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 small yellow onion
3 large *tomatillos
3 large poblano peppers
1 jalapeno (take out the seeds for less spice)
3 garlic cloves, pressed
1.25 lbs ground beef (85% lean)
2 Tbsp vegetable oil
Salt
Fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp cumin
½ tsp ancho chili powder
3½ to 4 cups of beef stock
2 Tbsp minced cilantro
⅓ cup heavy cream
Sour cream for serving

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Slice onions and dice *tomatollos. Take the seeds and membrane out of poblano peppers and jalapenos and slice them thin. (If you want spicier soup, keep the seeds in jalapeno.)

2. Preheat a medium pot over medium heat and add oil.

3. Add onion, tomatillos, poblanos, and jalapeno to the pot. Mix and cook veggies until softened.

4. Add garlic and mix well.

5. Add ground beef and break it up with a wooden spoon. Cover the pot with a lid and cook for a few minutes. Stir well and add salt and pepper. Cover and cook until beef is no longer red.

6. Add beef stock, cumin, and chili powder. Mix well and bring to boil. Once soup starts to boil, turn down the heat to medium-low.

7. Stir in cilantro and cook for about 15 minutes. Taste to see if you want to add any more spice or salt.

8. Stir in heavy cream and cook for a couple more minutes.

9. add a dollop of sour cream when serving the soup.

*The tomatillo (Physalis philadelphica), also known as the Mexican husk tomato, is a plant of the nightshade family bearing small, spherical and green or green-purple fruit of the same name.

http://www.willcookforsmiles.com/2016/09/beef-and-poblano-enchilada-soup.html

Lemon-Thyme Bread

Lemon and thyme go together like milk and cookies. Fresh thyme is best, but if you must use dried, reduce the amount to 1 tablespoon and crush it between your fingers before adding it to the batter.-Cathy Tang, Redmond, Washington

MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter, softened
3/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup sour cream
1-3/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons minced fresh thyme
1 tablespoon grated lemon peel
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
Confectioners' sugar

Directions

1. In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in egg.

2. Combine buttermilk and sour cream.

3. Combine the flour, thyme, lemon peel, baking soda and salt; add to the creamed mixture alternately with buttermilk mixture, beating well after each addition.

4. Transfer to a greased 8-in. x 4-in. loaf pan.

5. Bake at 350° for 40-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack.

6. Cool completely; sprinkle with confectioners' sugar. Yield: 1 loaf (12 slices).

LEMON-THYME MINI LOAVES: Use three greased 5-3/4-in. x 3-in. x 2-in. loaf pans. Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

LEMON-THYME MUFFINS: Make batter as directed; fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. Bake at 400° for 16-20 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Yield: 1 dozen muffins.

LEMON-THYME MINIATURE MUFFINS: Make batter as directed; fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. Bake at 400° for 10-12 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Yield: 4 dozen miniature muffins.

LEMON-THYME ICING: In a small bowl, combine 1/2 cup confectioners' sugar, 1/2 teaspoon minced fresh thyme and 3 to 4 teaspoons lemon juice, as needed, to achieve a drizzling consistency. Yield: 2 tablespoons.

LEMONY CREAM CHEESE: In a small bowl, beat 8 ounces softened cream cheese until fluffy. Add 1/3 cup confectioners' sugar, 4 teaspoons lemon juice and 1 teaspoon grated lemon peel; beat until smooth. Yield: 1 cup.

Originally published as Lemon-Thyme Bread in Taste of Home November 2011, p63

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 212 calories, 10 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 45 mg cholesterol, 176 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 3 g protein.

Sweet White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a sweet white wine such as Moscato or a sweet Riesling.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lemon-thyme-bread

I really like the sound of the following recipe but I think I would need something with it. My mind runs to tomato basil soup with it - what would you do?

SPINACH AND MUSHROOM GALETTE

A galette is a rustic, free-form French pie. They can be sweet, but a savory galette is a great dish to have in your repertoire. Don't let the homemade pastry intimidate you-it's so easy, and since rustic is the name of the game, it needn't be perfect either.

Total Time: 60MIN 
6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 cup whole wheat flour
¼ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup coconut oil
½ cup ice water
2 portobello mushrooms
2 tablespoons, plus 1 ½ teaspoons, olive oil
1 large clove garlic, minced
6 - 8 cremini mushrooms
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
4 cups spinach
1 cup firm tofu
3 teaspoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon nutritional yeast powder
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

PREPARATION

1. Make the pastry. In a large bowl, mix together the flours and ½ teaspoon salt. Using a pastry cutter or your fingers, work the coconut oil into the flour, leaving small lumps. Sprinkle over the water and work until the dough just comes together. Roll into a ball, wrap in plastic wrap, and refrigerate for 20 minutes.

2. Remove the stems and black gills from the portobello mushrooms and slice into long pieces, ½-inch (1-centimeter) thick. Heat 2 tablespoons oil in a large pan over medium heat, add the garlic, and sauté until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add all the mushrooms and a generous pinch of sea salt and cook, stirring occasionally, for 15 to 20 minutes, until the mushrooms release their juices and the juices evaporate. Remove the pan from the heat, sprinkle with thyme, and set aside.

3. Meanwhile, steam the spinach lightly, for 30 seconds to 1 minute, until partially wilted but still holding a little structure. Leave to cool.

4. Place the tofu, lemon juice, 1 ½ teaspoons olive oil, nutritional yeast, and garlic powder in a food processor, and process until fairly smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper, then transfer to a bowl. Add the spinach and fold in by hand.

5. Preheat the oven to 400°F (200°C). On a piece of parchment paper, roll out the pastry to a 12-inch (30-centimeter) round. Transfer the pastry and parchment onto a baking sheet and spread the spinach-tofu mixture over, leaving a 2-inch (5-centimeter) border all around the perimeter. Top with the sauteed mushrooms, again leaving a border. Gently fold the extra pastry up and onto the toppings, pleating as you move around the outside.

6. Bake in the oven for 30 to 35 minutes, until the edges of the pastry are golden brown. Remove from the oven and let sit for 5 minutes before slicing and serving.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/spinach-and-mushroom-galette/

Roasted Tomato Basil Soup

Recipe courtesy of Ina Garten
Total Time: 1 hr 50 min
Prep: 15 min
Cook: 1 hr 35 min
Level: Easy 
Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

3 pounds ripe plum tomatoes, cut in half lengthwise
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons good olive oil
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
2 cups chopped yellow onions (2 onions)
6 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 (28-ounce) canned plum tomatoes, with their juice
4 cups fresh basil leaves, packed
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
1 quart chicken stock or water

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

2. Toss together the tomatoes, 1/4 cup olive oil, salt, and pepper.

3. Spread the tomatoes in 1 layer on a baking sheet and roast for 45 minutes.

4. In an 8-quart stockpot over medium heat, saute the onions and garlic with 2 tablespoons of olive oil, the butter, and red pepper flakes for 10 minutes, until the onions start to brown.

5. Add the canned tomatoes, basil, thyme, and chicken stock.

6. Add the oven-roasted tomatoes, including the liquid on the baking sheet.

7. Bring to a boil and simmer uncovered for 40 minutes.

8. Pass through a food mill fitted with the coarsest blade. Taste for seasonings. Serve hot or cold.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/roasted-tomato-basil-soup-recipe.html

Grilled Chicken Thighs with Pickled Peaches

Pickling fresh peaches and then charring them on the grill adds extra flavor to this arugula salad with crispy grilled chicken thighs.

ACTIVE: 1 HR 
TOTAL TIME: 2 HR
SERVINGS: 4 TO 6
TIME (OTHER): PLUS OVERNIGHT BRINING AND PICKLING

INGREDIENTS

PICKLED PEACHES

6 firm-ripe medium peaches
1 1/2 cups distilled white vinegar
1 cup sugar
1 stalk of lemongrass, tender inner bulb only, thinly sliced
One 1-inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and thinly sliced
1/2 teaspoon whole black peppercorns
5 allspice berries
2 whole cloves
One 3-inch cinnamon stick

CHICKEN

1 tablespoon sorghum syrup or molasses
Kosher salt
Pepper
8 skin-on, bone-in chicken thighs (about 2 pounds)
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/4 cup each chopped parsley, basil and tarragon
4 cups arugula, thick stems discarded

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

PICKLE THE PEACHES

1. Bring a large saucepan of water to a boil.

2. Fill a large bowl with ice water.

3. Using a sharp paring knife, mark an X on the bottom of each peach. Add the peaches to the saucepan and blanch until the skins start to peel away, 1 to 2 minutes. Transfer the peaches to the ice bath and let cool completely. Peel, halve and pit the peaches and transfer to a large heatproof bowl. Wipe out the saucepan.

4. In the large saucepan, combine all the remaining ingredients with 1 1/2 cups of water and bring to a boil, stirring to dissolve the sugar.

5. Let the brine cool slightly, then pour over the peaches and let cool completely. Cover and refrigerate overnight.

MEANWHILE, PREPARE THE CHICKEN

1. In a large bowl, whisk 8 cups of water with the sorghum syrup and 2 tablespoons of salt. Add the chicken, cover and refrigerate overnight.

2. Drain the chicken and wipe out the bowl.

3. Return the chicken to the bowl and toss with 1/2 cup of the olive oil, the vinegar, garlic, chopped herbs and 1 teaspoon of pepper. Let stand at room temperature for 1 hour.

4. Light a grill and oil the grate.

5. Remove the peaches from the brine and reserve the pickling liquid.

6. Grill the peaches over moderate heat, turning once, until lightly charred, 4 to 5 minutes. Transfer to a work surface.

7. Grill the chicken thighs over moderate heat, turning, until lightly charred and cooked through, 20 to 25 minutes. Transfer to the work surface and let rest for 5 minutes.

8. In a bowl, toss the arugula with 1 tablespoon of the peach pickling liquid and the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil; season with salt and pepper.

9. Arrange the salad, chicken and grilled peaches on a platter and serve.

MAKE AHEAD: The drained pickled peaches can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Fruit-rich Gamay

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/grilled-chicken-thighs-pickled-peaches?xid=NL_DAILY081216GrilledChickenThighs

Steak Bites

Weekends call for good appetizers to share with family and friends. These little steak bites seasoned and wrapped in bacon are sure to be a real hit.

Ingredients

2-3 beef tenderloin steaks, enough to get 24, 1 1/2" steak cubes when cut up
8 strips bacon
Montreal Steak spice, or any other spice you enjoy

Directions

1. Cut steak into 1 1/2" cubes.

2. Season well and set aside.

3. Slightly fry bacon strips, leaving them still very 'soft'.

4. Cool bacon and cut each strip into three.

5. Wrap bacon around steak cubes and secure with toothpicks.

6. Grill, turning until desired doneness.

NOTE: We like our steak medium, so having the bacon partly cooked already allows for the bacon and the steak to be just perfect coming off the grill.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/09/steak-bites.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

There will be on more recipe. i ran out of room. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

SWEET POTATO SOUVLAKI BOWLS

GLUTEN-FREE, GRAIN-FREE 3

Sweet Potato Souvlaki Bowls- kale tossed in a garlic, lemon, yogurt dressing with za'atar roasted sweet potatoes, toasted walnuts, olives and pickled onion. Mediterranean flavor doesn't get much better than this! (vegetarian with vegan option)

YIELD: 4 BOWLS
PREP TIME: 30
COOK TIME: 30
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR
CALORIES" 47/SERV

INGREDIENTS:

2 large sweet potatoes, diced into 1-inch cubes (approx. 4 cups)
2 tablespoons high heat oil (I like avocado oil)
1 tablespoon za'atar seasoning
4 cups chopped lacinato kale (approx. 2 bunches)
4 ounces Greek yogurt (or 1/4 cup tahini)
1 garlic clove, minced
1 /4 cup lemon juice (approx. 2 small lemons)
1/2 cup chopped kalamata olives
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1 cup pickled shallot*
2 cups watercress (optional)
4 ounces crumbled feta (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat the oven to 425°F. Then line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. Toss the sweet potatoes with 2 tablespoons of high heat oil and 1 tablespoon za'atar then transfer to the sheet. Roast in the oven for 25 minutes, or until golden on the edges.

2. Meanwhile, prepare the dressing by combining the yogurt (or tahini), lemon juice, and minced garlic in a large bowl. Whisk until smooth. If using tahini, you may need a splash of water to thin to desired consistency. Add the chopped kale to the bowl then use your hands to massage it with the dressing.

3. Next toast the walnuts by placing them on a baking sheet and baking in the preheated oven for 5-7 minutes, until light brown and fragrant. Check on them while they are cooking to make sure they don't burn. Remove and set aside.

4. When ready to eat, distribute kale into four separate bowls then top with roasted sweet potatoes, toasted walnuts, chopped kalamata olives, watercress, pickled shallot and crumbled feta. Serve immediately and enjoy!

*To pickle the shallot: thinly slice one shallot and place in a small pot with 1/2 cup red wine vinegar, 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/4 cup water. Bring to a boil then allow to cook for 5 minutes. Set aside to cool then transfer to a sealed container and refrigerate for at least a few hours before eating. This will keep for up to one week.

http://www.makingthymeforhealth.com/sweet-potato-souvlaki-bowls/

I think I have gone over my limit - I can use two spaces this week. I really like the recipes this week. You will be amazed at how much jucier and "peachier" the peaches are after being grilled. You can also do the same thing in a skillet or under the broiler. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 23rd September, 2016 by Darowil

*Poledra* had a friend in hospice care who passed away very peacefully. After a crazy week away they have returned home.

*Tami* has also returned after being away. One of the friends she was away with is having thyroid surgery Thursday - praying no cancer as she has had breast cancer in the past.

*Nicho* due to have had surgery on Tuesday - no reports since.

*Bubbalove* has a new grandson born August 11. Her and the foster baby she has have both been unwell and are now on antibiotics - hopefully they will soon feel better.

Bella - the young girl *Pacer* knows - has been rushed to hospital with a prolapse of her colostomy stoma. Responding well to non surgical interventions - was due to go home. Haven't heard anything further other than that Mary is sending food to the family so assuming Bella went home.

*Gwen's* DD's divorce papers have been signed - will be finalised within the next 2 months. Gwen had been hoping to get a kitchen reno done this year - but due to falling branches from a tree in the yard the tree needs to come down professionally (rather than in bits as it feels like it) so may well need to take priority. She was meant to have a stress test, but they couldn't do it because of her mobility issues. Needs a different type which has now been organised for the 5th October.

*Busyworkerbee* has to move and this will involve culling a great deal of her belongings including craft gear - and also giving up her fur baby as unable to find a place in her price range that allows pets.

*Kehinkle* has just needed to pay out for truck repairs. However in the midst of this her and Sam were able to catch up for a meal so not all bad this week.

*Jheiens* has returned from her trip away. While she enjoyed the time away she found she really missed the work at Elm and has loved being back again. DH had a reaction to the increased dose of a BP medication which mimicked a heart attack.

*Budasha* hopes she has finished her round of eye injections. Check up in late October to determine effectiveness of the injections.

*Sugarsugar's* mother appeared to have a small stroke which hasn't had any long lasting effect.

Terrible storms in South Australia over a few days with the power across the whole state out for a number of hours - other than a branch which fell damaging nothing no problems for *Darowil* or her family. Clearly a week for falling branches!

*Raylin's* new home is onsite (after a small hiccup) needing insides, utilities etc done and they have a moving date of 13th October.

*Bonnie's* DH gastroscopy Friday morning. Again no word at the time this sent to Kate- which I guess we can excuse Bonnie for as at the time I sent this to Kate it was only 9am Friday in Ohio. And I think she is further west and so maybe even earlier.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gwen* - Sox/Oak tree branch/Alice & rubber glove!
2 - *Pacer* - Scrubby
3 - *Tami* - Arriana
4 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Sam
5 - *Nicho* - Pics from Darwin trip
8 - *Lurker* - The red gansey
11 - *Swedenme* - Luna Poppy baby set (+link)
13 - *Bubba* - New GS, Tobias Keith 
18 - *Bonny* - Pretty trees
18 - *TNS* - Mountains near Quito
19 - *Pacer* - Bella & a Princess at Disney
20 - *Oneapril* - DD finishing Fun Run
20 - *Gwen* - Oak trees
26 - *Oneapril * - Felled oak tree
27 - *TNS* - Coming to land in Madrid
27 - *Cashmeregma* - Mitts / Afghan
29 - *Flyty1n* - 1998 Oldsmobile/SD landscapes/Dulcimer
30 - *Poledra* - Lace knitting/Cowl & bootcuffs
30 - *Bonnie* - Blocking lace
30 - *Gagesmom* - Pippi baby pinafore dress by Marianna Mel 
32 - *Bonnie* - Mermaid tail
36 - *Swedenme* - The courthouse
44 - *Kehinkle* - Shawl / Sam and dessert!
46 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan/Baby hoodie
48 - *Lurker* - Northern Lights from Iceland
56 - *Kehinkle* - Hats and earwarmer
59 - *Gagesmom* - Max baby cardigan
63 - *Sugarsugar* - Pylons down in South Australia
66 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's room
69 - *Oneapril* - Skateboard shelf (download)
75 - *Swedenme* - Cowl
76 - *Lurker* - Prince William and Prince George
77 - *Pacer* - Matthew's "Cat & hat" drawing/ Baby
79 - *Gagesmom* - Melika lacy baby vest top by Marianna Mel 
84 - *Swedenme* - Cowl/Borders/Pluma shawlette

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*1 and 52*

RECIPES
17 - *Fan* - Grape salad
62 - *Bonnie* - Fall soup recipes (link)
68 - *Oneapril* - Microwaved baked apple for 1

CRAFTS
12 - *Sam* - Hooded baby poncho (link)
22 - *Bonnie* - Mermaid tail afghan (link)
24 - *Swedenme* - Baby rollin beret (link)
31 - *Bonnie* - A Joyful Wrap cowl (link)
32 - *Bonnie* - Vintage knitting patterns (link)
32 - *Swedenme* - Spiced Punch cowl (link)
47 - *Sugarsugar* - Dormouse tea cosy pattern (link)
52 - *Sam* - Picking up stitches from scrap yarn tutorial (link)
54 - *Sam* - Dormouse tea cosy patterns (links)
62 - *Sam* - Mary Maxim yarn sale (link)
66 - *Sam* - Pink dream dress (link)
74 - *Sam* - More sale yarn! (links)
78 - *Poledra* - Cosy neck warmer (link)

OTHERS
38 - *Darowil* - Crocs or alligators?/Eucalyptus branch drop
64 - *Lurker* - Funny


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your usual great start Sam, and I hope your breathing improves soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one. 

Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL. 

Julie had asked me if we got the falling limbs resolved; yes and no. The two have been cut up but still lay in the front yard in pieces and the one hanging down so low....well still just hanging there. DH has worked really hard all week and just didn't have the steam left to deal with it yet. That being said the kitchen is still on hold. Not going to fret over it as it was a surprise he had mentioned re-doing it anyway. It will get done eventually.

Re: the discussion about rescue dogs. Here in Athens the Animal Control Department charges $75 but that includes having the dog get it's first shots, spayed or neutered, and microchipped so it really is a good deal. Of course most of the dogs they have are not purebred but to us it doesn't matter. Of our 5 babies, two are purebred and 3 are not. Oh, still haven't gotten Alice's DNA report yet but it does say it has been received. According to the website it can be 1-2 weeks from the date they received it and that was Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


That looks great, Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! He is so darn cute! I've got to show this to DD; she will enjoy it.
Oh and thanks for the compliment on the blanket.


KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had a brain freeze; was about to google something and it has completely slipped my mind what. Don't ya just hate that!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, have leftovers tonight but will pickle shallot so I can have sweet potato bowl tomorrow.
Gwen, adorable, I want one!
Kate, Luke is so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was so easy once I got going knitting instead of trying to learn to crochet for now. If you want it is a free pattern on Ravelry; type in Jean LaFitte's Mermaid. Pacer guided me to it. Does take a lot of bulky (#5) weight yarn held double throughout but I made it in just under a week and that included a couple of visits to the frog pond at one point. Also the pattern is made for someone 5 ft 4" so being shorter I'm sure you could make it using a little less yarn or pull it up even higher on your body. It is very stretchy too.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have leftovers tonight but will pickle shallot so I can have sweet potato bowl tomorrow.
> Gwen, adorable, I want one!
> Kate, Luke is so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy let me know if the recipe was very difficult because it sure does sound yummy.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have leftovers tonight but will pickle shallot so I can have sweet potato bowl tomorrow.
> Gwen, adorable, I want one!
> Kate, Luke is so cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot. I'm making enchiladas for supper (the lazy kind, just cut the tortillas in triangles, layer with cheese and onions, then pour sauce over and bake). 

Last night I spent most of the evening trying to work out a similar motif to what I put on the crochet shawl and failed. Then I tried out the stitch pattern for the body that I had in my head and that didn't work, either. So...I guess there will be no "knit equivalent" of that particular shawl, but I'll work out something else at some point.

Gwen, the mermaid tail looks great. I've been thinking about making one for my DD who lives in Florida--I know she'd love it (hers would have to be purple, LOL), but first she asked me about those crocodile mitts so I may try those. I'm just not really feeling my mojo this week--very tired. But it's Friday, so maybe I'll get it back over the weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a knitting project for you sonja --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Lady-Macbeth/autumn-leaves-shawl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam 
Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down 
Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ? 
Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear 
Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


That looks great Gwen , a great Christmas gift


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


Aw now grandma fancy not knowing that Luke was making a snake . 
:sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here is a knitting project for you sonja --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Lady-Macbeth/autumn-leaves-shawl


No Sam not for me definitly not ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I saw that pattern the other day and just drooled....so beautiful.



thewren said:


> here is a knitting project for you sonja --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Lady-Macbeth/autumn-leaves-shawl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam my computer was acting crazy. When I opened the new KTP there was only 1 recipe that was listed! I check several times and still only one. They I saw others commenting on some other recipes just now so went back to the beginning and lo and behold there were the rest of the listings! Have copied several; thanks! I wonder if the SPINACH AND MUSHROOM GALETTE could be made without the tofu or substitute a meat? DH really doesn't like tofu and the recipe sounds so tasty....

Also, hope the meds the doc called in for you are helping. Please take it easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - is your mermaid blanket a single strand or several strands knitted together? looks rewally great. --- sam

ASKED AND ANSWERED



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny kate - is his sweater part of a uniform for the school? --- sam



KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


Darling! My DIL sends me the photos almost every day from the preschool. The kindergarten is already too serious to do the daily photos. Are the children in paint smocks or is that a uniform?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is their an eclipse of the moon tonight?

no - ayden is the one that doesn't like to go to school. heidi went to the principal yesterday (she really likes the woman that is principal) to see what she could do and to ask for help. between the two of them they just may get this problem solved. may bring in the truant officer which should help get the fear of god into him.

feeling irritable - give yourself a break sonja - think of what you have been going through - and the service coming up. i think we all would be irritable. take it easy on yourself - be sure and do a lot of nice things for yourself and know we are there with you every step of the way. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down
> Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ?
> Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear
> Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't like leaves? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No Sam not for me definitly not ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't is great and using noro yarn it would be beautiful - there is a christmas gift to knit for yourself gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I saw that pattern the other day and just drooled....so beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i was thinking the same thing - i think i would substitute a meat for the tofu - i'm with brantley when it comes to tofu. i also thought it sounded a little dry so i added the roasted tomato soup recipe to give you something to dip it in. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam my computer was acting crazy. When I opened the new KTP there was only 1 recipe that was listed! I check several times and still only one. They I saw others commenting on some other recipes just now so went back to the beginning and lo and behold there were the rest of the listings! Have copied several; thanks! I wonder if the SPINACH AND MUSHROOM GALETTE could be made without the tofu or substitute a meat? DH really doesn't like tofu and the recipe sounds so tasty....
> 
> Also, hope the meds the doc called in for you are helping. Please take it easy.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Thank you Sam and Summary Ladies for the welcome this week. It has been rainy and dreary here in eastern Pennsylvania for two days and is expected to last until Sunday afternoon. Next weekend it will return with Hurricane Matthew coming up eastern USA. Hope he comes and goes quickly or our family reunion next Saturday will be soaked. 

Mary, make sure you tell Matthew about the hurricane named after him!! I'm only kidding, of course, we all know Matthews too gentle and kind. Hoping Bela is home and feeling better.

Gwen, love the first mermaid. You did a great job on it. 

Sonja, love the cowl/skirt. And the new shawl pattern is lovely.

Hoping those with colds, etc., will feel better soon. Sam, that means you also!!! REST

Thank you to all those sharing photos of their gorgeous work.

Gage, so glad you made it through camp. Hope you feel better soon (and your Mom too)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dagnabbit. My phone won't post the photo...will have to do it later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

To be truthful Sam I'm not a big Noro fan but would consider giving it a try after I get everything else in que finished! I think I figured out how to post those funnies I sent so here they go....I hope! I'll have to do several post to get them all on here.



thewren said:


> isn't is great and using noro yarn it would be beautiful - there is a christmas gift to knit for yourself gwen. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

More funnies...I think this gets the all Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go work on the 2nd mermaid for a bit. Oh, the shark pattern I've found uses Bernat Blanket so it hopefully will also go quickly. I currently have plenty in a kind of camo color but wanted to do it in gray. Saw online that JoAnn's had it on sale but don't know if it is only online or if also in store. May run over and check tomorrow. If it is in the store and on sale will get it. May make do with what I have if not since shipping can really mount up. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting the new KTP & for the recipes. I hope your breathing improves soon. Happy birthday to Avery, hope his attitude gets better soon.????
I saw that fall leaves shawl n the KP this week, really pretty. Mthat Noro yarn is very expensive but sure has some nice colors

Summary ladies, thanks so much for all your work.

Gwen, That mermaid tail looks great & you sure got it done quickly. Hope y can get the broken tree taken care f without too much expense.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


Cute photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down
> Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ?
> Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear
> Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


Your borders are looking great, you can come & do mine now that you've had so much practice????????

Black moon & the world ends???


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go work on the 2nd mermaid for a bit. Oh, the shark pattern I've found uses Bernat Blanket so it hopefully will also go quickly. I currently have plenty in a kind of camo color but wanted to do it in gray. Saw online that JoAnn's had it on sale but don't know if it is only online or if also in store. May run over and check tomorrow. If it is in the store and on sale will get it. May make do with what I have if not since shipping can really mount up. TTYL


I get coupons in email, and you can get them on the website I think. Tomorrow is 25% off total purchase including sale items.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is their an eclipse of the moon tonight?
> 
> no - ayden is the one that doesn't like to go to school. heidi went to the principal yesterday (she really likes the woman that is principal) to see what she could do and to ask for help. between the two of them they just may get this problem solved. may bring in the truant officer which should help get the fear of god into him.
> 
> feeling irritable - give yourself a break sonja - think of what you have been going through - and the service coming up. i think we all would be irritable. take it easy on yourself - be sure and do a lot of nice things for yourself and know we are there with you every step of the way. -- sam


Well said, Sam.

Hope they can come up with a solution to make Ayden like school better. Seems strange for someone so Hong to hate it so much. Is he being bullied? Sometimes I wish the kids could still give bully's a punch in the nose as I've had personal experience with this when we first moved to Saskatchewan when I was in grade 8, I finally decked one of the girls who was tormenting me & from that day on never had another problem.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. Thanks to everyone who has helped to get this tea party started. 

Bella did come home on Wednesday so I did meals for Wednesday and Thursday this week. I will do meals for Sunday and Tuesday next week. Part of the family is driving to Florida on Wednesday next week to attend parent's weekend at Hannah's College. The doctors informed Bella's parents to get out of the house and give quality of life to everyone in the family. It is quite scary for these parents but they have a list of hospitals for the route they are traveling. 

I am knitting away on the same pattern Gwen is doing. On my 3rd mermaid tail aka fish tail since 2 are for great nephews. I am planning on gifting them next weekend when I will be going camping with them. They will also get some books along with the tails.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet. 
DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.

I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great funnies!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start Sam, and I hope your breathing improves soon.


Ditto and I hope you are starting to feel better Sam.

And thank you ladies for the summary. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


That looks great Gwen, well done! Adoption fees from our shelter here are $295. ! Ridiculous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


LOL. Gorgeous photo, I love their little "uniform" they are wearing. Luke is adorable and gosh he is growing up. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down
> Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ?
> Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear
> Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


I hope you sleep better Sonja. Be gentle with yourself, you are going through a lot at the moment. And yes gardening is good therapy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> is their an eclipse of the moon tonight?
> 
> no - ayden is the one that doesn't like to go to school. heidi went to the principal yesterday (she really likes the woman that is principal) to see what she could do and to ask for help. between the two of them they just may get this problem solved. may bring in the truant officer which should help get the fear of god into him.
> 
> feeling irritable - give yourself a break sonja - think of what you have been going through - and the service coming up. i think we all would be irritable. take it easy on yourself - be sure and do a lot of nice things for yourself and know we are there with you every step of the way. -- sam


I hope they able to get Ayden to have a better attitude about going to school. We dont have truant officers here any more.... I believe we should.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said, Sam.
> 
> Hope they can come up with a solution to make Ayden like school better. Seems strange for someone so Hong to hate it so much. Is he being bullied? Sometimes I wish the kids could still give bully's a punch in the nose as I've had personal experience with this when we first moved to Saskatchewan when I was in grade 8, I finally decked one of the girls who was tormenting me & from that day on never had another problem.


Not that I like violence Bonnie but.......... good for you! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that.  I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Golly I hope the doctor can get him to Specialist sooner than a month! I would have thought it was fairly urgent also. Not fair.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I spoke too soon about my cold getting better. Its back in full force last night and today. I wont go to Nursing Home sneezing and passing my germs around, but have rung and mum is up again today but says she has pain so they have given her small dose of a morphine pain killer and seems more settled. Other than that she is good, eating lots.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 September '16
> 
> Overcast and rainy - 66° - typical fall weather in northwest Ohio. What a way to celebrate the last day of September. We'll be changing time before you know it. Definitely soup weather.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Avery.
Hope the medications you get soon have you feeling better.
When do your clocks change? Ours change tomorrow (Sunday) morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


Looks good Gwen- what weight yarn yarn did you use that you got it knitted so quickly?
Doubled bulky I saw later.

Loved the funnies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! I see if I can get there as the store opens!



Sorlenna said:


> I get coupons in email, and you can get them on the website I think. Tomorrow is 25% off total purchase including sale items.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down
> Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ?
> Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear
> Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


Sonya hate to tell you but you will have a lot of those horrid feeling days for a while- a part of the grieving process (as well as the fact that we all have days when for no reason we don't feel so good). But be assured that good days are still around and you will get more of those as time goes by. Be gentle on yourself. The hard thing is those around are also feeling very out of sorts and if they have a bad day the same day as you it can get a little tense! Makes it hard to be gentle with each other when all you want is someone to care for you and take it all away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam my computer was acting crazy. When I opened the new KTP there was only 1 recipe that was listed! I check several times and still only one. They I saw others commenting on some other recipes just now so went back to the beginning and lo and behold there were the rest of the listings! Have copied several; thanks! I wonder if the SPINACH AND MUSHROOM GALETTE could be made without the tofu or substitute a meat? DH really doesn't like tofu and the recipe sounds so tasty....
> 
> Also, hope the meds the doc called in for you are helping. Please take it easy.


My page opened up to Sams second post as well. And I thought what a strange start. When I scrolled up I found the first post. So either not your computer or two doing the same thing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie that seems so ridiculous that they are saying it will be a month before your DS can see the doctor. When the biopsy report gets back will the doctor be in touch with him? I hope your friend that is a doctor can get him seen sooner. Pull all the strings you can. Your DS is in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is not for everyone- but this is our major modern art prize- the judge is a Curator from HongKong.

http://www.aucklandartgallery.com/page/shannon-te-ao-wins-walters-prize-2016


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Good your husbands gastroscopy went smoothly.
At least your son is making good use of his sick time (David commented yesterday that he has been able to get some simple tasks done that he would have felt were a waste of time but which needed doing so another one able to make good use of sick leave). But not good that taking so long before he can be seen and get things further on.
Have you tried anti-histamines? I've had a sniffly nose and cough for a couple of weeks and a few days ago started antihistamines and all gone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I see if I can get there as the store opens!


Just edited my last post to say loved the funnies but as you have posted under it you may not see it so will post again!

About to go out to Guild. Came off the committee last month and so enjoying not having to get there on time for the committee meeting!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, big hugs. Not surprising given all you have been dealing with.
Gwen, pickled the shallot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. 
Sonja, you are grieving, that's what's happening to you. Be kind to yourself. We are with you in our thoughts and you are in our prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Hopefully by now the GK's have given up fighting, and you are getting that much needed rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My page opened up to Sams second post as well. And I thought what a strange start. When I scrolled up I found the first post. So either not your computer or two doing the same thing


And mine is coming up with the picture icon, but no images, even when I go into Newest Pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To be truthful Sam I'm not a big Noro fan but would consider giving it a try after I get everything else in que finished! I think I figured out how to post those funnies I sent so here they go....I hope! I'll have to do several post to get them all on here.


The second photo is Maggie Smith if I am not mistaken (of Downton Abbey fame)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:50pm and I have caught up.
Woke up feeling good. No headache☝
This afternoon however the sneezing started and blowing my nose. Was thinking allergies but could be Gages cold. Who knows. I do feel crummy so I am off to bed.???? 

Thank you Sam and the summary queens☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We made these for lunch today- they are quite substantial (filling) - and will definitely be made again. We used rice milk, because our dairy intolerant missionary (from South Korea) is still with us. I completely forgot and used butter not oil, but she did not suffer any immediate ill effects. But I did suggest she not have any yoghurt for a day or two.

Plain Waffle Batter

340 g plain flour (not high gluten or bread making flour, what we call standard)
2 1/4 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
3 x 60g eggs, separated
1 1/2 cups milk
125g butter or margarine melted.

1 Sift flour, baking powder and salt into a large bowl.
2 Stir in sugar, make a well in centre and add egg yolks, milk and butter (cooled if using double acting BP) gradually stir into the flour mixture.
3 Beat mixture into a smooth batter
4 Whisk egg whites until stiff and fold into the batter.
5 Use 1/2 cup batter for each waffle.
Note: my waffle iron has 5 heart shapes, it is NOT the big square waffle iron.
Also our cups are 250 mls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it gwen - and good for you to figure out how to do it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> More funnies...I think this gets the all Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love noro yarn - but it can be a practice in patience to knit with. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting the new KTP & for the recipes. I hope your breathing improves soon. Happy birthday to Avery, hope his attitude gets better soon.????
> I saw that fall leaves shawl n the KP this week, really pretty. Mthat Noro yarn is very expensive but sure has some nice colors
> 
> Summary ladies, thanks so much for all your work.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, healing energy sent your way.


From me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he says not but would he say so if he was? he does well in school and has some really good friends at school (they all visit back and forth). i do hope it get solved sooner than later as he really need to get in the habit of going every day. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said, Sam.
> 
> Hope they can come up with a solution to make Ayden like school better. Seems strange for someone so Hong to hate it so much. Is he being bullied? Sometimes I wish the kids could still give bully's a punch in the nose as I've had personal experience with this when we first moved to Saskatchewan when I was in grade 8, I finally decked one of the girls who was tormenting me & from that day on never had another problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam my computer was acting crazy. When I opened the new KTP there was only 1 recipe that was listed! I check several times and still only one. They I saw others commenting on some other recipes just now so went back to the beginning and lo and behold there were the rest of the listings! Have copied several; thanks! I wonder if the SPINACH AND MUSHROOM GALETTE could be made without the tofu or substitute a meat? DH really doesn't like tofu and the recipe sounds so tasty....
> 
> Also, hope the meds the doc called in for you are helping. Please take it easy.


The same thing happened to me Gwen . I wondered why Sam had written that he had used his allotted amount


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think ours change the last sunday of october. oh no - i just googled it - our time doesn't change until sunday 6 november at 2:00. --- sam

AM


darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Avery.
> Hope the medications you get soon have you feeling better.
> When do your clocks change? Ours change tomorrow (Sunday) morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - was there a place where you could go to see his winning art? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is not for everyone- but this is our major modern art prize- the judge is a Curator from HongKong.
> 
> http://www.aucklandartgallery.com/page/shannon-te-ao-wins-walters-prize-2016


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to you and gage to kick start the healing and get you both back in the pink real quick. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 11:50pm and I have caught up.
> Woke up feeling good. No headache☝
> This afternoon however the sneezing started and blowing my nose. Was thinking allergies but could be Gages cold. Who knows. I do feel crummy so I am off to bed.????
> 
> Thank you Sam and the summary queens☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good julie. i should think that little bit of butter would not hurt her - it was spread through a number of waffles. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We made these for lunch today- they are quite substantial (filling) - and will definitely be made again. We used rice milk, because our dairy intolerant missionary (from South Korea) is still with us. I completely forgot and used butter not oil, but she did not suffer any immediate ill effects. But I did suggest she not have any yoghurt for a day or two.
> 
> Plain Waffle Batter
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is their an eclipse of the moon tonight?
> 
> no - ayden is the one that doesn't like to go to school. heidi went to the principal yesterday (she really likes the woman that is principal) to see what she could do and to ask for help. between the two of them they just may get this problem solved. may bring in the truant officer which should help get the fear of god into him.
> 
> feeling irritable - give yourself a break sonja - think of what you have been going through - and the service coming up. i think we all would be irritable. take it easy on yourself - be sure and do a lot of nice things for yourself and know we are there with you every step of the way. -- sam


It's just a new moon Sam but because it's the second one in the same month month some call it a black moon and some say it's a sign for the end of the world as it followed an eclipse moon that looked as if it had a ring of fire round it as predicted in some biblical verse , but if you get a clear view of any new moon they do look black
Can you tell I like to watch what goes on in the skies . I'm hoping to see the northern lights again this autumn winter if the sun cooperates


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you don't like leaves? --- sam


I like leaves . I think it's all the colours mixed together that put me off the pattern . It looks like someone spilt paint over it maybe if I go to projects and see it in other colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is their an eclipse of the moon tonight?
> 
> no - ayden is the one that doesn't like to go to school. heidi went to the principal yesterday (she really likes the woman that is principal) to see what she could do and to ask for help. between the two of them they just may get this problem solved. may bring in the truant officer which should help get the fear of god into him.
> 
> feeling irritable - give yourself a break sonja - think of what you have been going through - and the service coming up. i think we all would be irritable. take it easy on yourself - be sure and do a lot of nice things for yourself and know we are there with you every step of the way. -- sam


Thank you Sam . I'm feeling a lot calmer this early morning the wanting to jump out of my skin feeling has gone for now so that's good

Hope Heidi and the principal can get the problem sorted and hopefully Ayden will be happy at school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello Everyone, Thank you Sam and Summary Ladies for the welcome this week. It has been rainy and dreary here in eastern Pennsylvania for two days and is expected to last until Sunday afternoon. Next weekend it will return with Hurricane Matthew coming up eastern USA. Hope he comes and goes quickly or our family reunion next Saturday will be soaked.
> 
> Mary, make sure you tell Matthew about the hurricane named after him!! I'm only kidding, of course, we all know Matthews too gentle and kind. Hoping Bela is home and feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joanne . I'm happy with how the cowl turned out , just hope my shawl turns out as nice as the picture 
Hope the weather turns out nice for your family reunion


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly I hope the doctor can get him to Specialist sooner than a month! I would have thought it was fairly urgent also. Not fair.


He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I spoke too soon about my cold getting better. Its back in full force last night and today. I wont go to Nursing Home sneezing and passing my germs around, but have rung and mum is up again today but says she has pain so they have given her small dose of a morphine pain killer and seems more settled. Other than that she is good, eating lots.


I hope you are better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My page opened up to Sams second post as well. And I thought what a strange start. When I scrolled up I found the first post. So either not your computer or two doing the same thing


Three, mine did I it too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good your husbands gastroscopy went smoothly.
> At least your son is making good use of his sick time (David commented yesterday that he has been able to get some simple tasks done that he would have felt were a waste of time but which needed doing so another one able to make good use of sick leave). But not good that taking so long before he can be seen and get things further on.
> Have you tried anti-histamines? I've had a sniffly nose and cough for a couple of weeks and a few days ago started antihistamines and all gone.


I've been taking Advil cold & sinus plus, it does help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


Sorry to hear this Bonnie . I do hope they can find out what the problem is , maybe put a rush on the results of his biopsies so they have some answers to what is causing your sons illness 
Take care Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's just a new moon Sam but because it's the second one in the same month month some call it a black moon and say it's a sign for the end of the earth , but if you get a clear view of a new moon it does look black


I thought that was called a blue moon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I'm feeling a lot calmer this early morning the wanting to jump out of my skin feeling has gone for now so that's good
> 
> Hope Heidi and the principal can get the problem sorted and hopefully Ayden will be happy at school


I'm glad you are better this morning. If it continues you might get your thyroid checked, I think you said you take thyroid med's? If it's high, it came make you jumpy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Bonnie . I do hope they can find out what the problem is , maybe put a rush on the results of his biopsies so they have some answers to what is causing your sons illness
> Take care Bonnie


The biopsies are one thing you cannot rush unless frozen actions are looked at when the biopsy is taken, otherwise it takes 10 days.

DH is now feeling a little better, I think having the hose down his esophagus irritated things.????
The other Grandparents are going to take the kids in the morning or night if something happens & we have to go sooner. They would have taken them tonight but they were already asleep when DS called to say he was in hospital.

Well, I better get off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - was there a place where you could go to see his winning art? --- sam


Yes, if I were more mobile, I would be heading into town, but knowing my current limitations I have not even checked which Art Gallery has the display.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds good julie. i should think that little bit of butter would not hurt her - it was spread through a number of waffles. --- sam


And hopefully being largely fat, not much in the way of milk solids, has not affected her. I can vouch for them being scrumptious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


Keeping you both in positive thought. I can see why you are concerned.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too funny kate - is his sweater part of a uniform for the school? --- sam


Yes it is the sweatshirt they all wear at nursery, although it's not compulsory....just makes dressing him much easier! The school does have a uniform, but it has a different sweatshirt.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darling! My DIL sends me the photos almost every day from the preschool. The kindergarten is already too serious to do the daily photos. Are the children in paint smocks or is that a uniform?


Both! The kids sitting on the left of the picture are wearing paint smocks, and Luke and Macey (the wee girl next to him and one of his favourites!) are wearing the nursery sweatshirt.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To be truthful Sam I'm not a big Noro fan but would consider giving it a try after I get everything else in que finished! I think I figured out how to post those funnies I sent so here they go....I hope! I'll have to do several post to get them all on here.


These are really funny, especially the last one!! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said, Sam.
> 
> Hope they can come up with a solution to make Ayden like school better. Seems strange for someone so Hong to hate it so much. Is he being bullied? Sometimes I wish the kids could still give bully's a punch in the nose as I've had personal experience with this when we first moved to Saskatchewan when I was in grade 8, I finally decked one of the girls who was tormenting me & from that day on never had another problem.


I was standing on the stairs supervising the classes coming into school when one girl (who was new to the school and just settling in) was obviously being hassled by the two boys in front of her. I shouted and both boys turned away from her to face me - quick as a flash she put one hand on either side of each of their heads and banged their heads together! Me....I saw nothing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was called a blue moon


It is a blue moon but when it happens twice in one month the second one is called a black moon mainly by omen seekers ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Hope you feel better soon and that your son gets this sorted out soonest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I spoke too soon about my cold getting better. Its back in full force last night and today. I wont go to Nursing Home sneezing and passing my germs around, but have rung and mum is up again today but says she has pain so they have given her small dose of a morphine pain killer and seems more settled. Other than that she is good, eating lots.


Glad to hear your DM's doing better. Hope your cold disappears quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Avery.
> Hope the medications you get soon have you feeling better.
> When do your clocks change? Ours change tomorrow (Sunday) morning


I thought yours were at the end of the month like ours!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great opening Sam. I had the same problem as Gwen when I first looked in last night, only one recipe and no news. Went to bed and slept on it (my cure for all computer problems) and lo and behold - it's all there this morning! Sorry to hear you're having breathing problems Sam, hope all will be well once you get your scrip. 
Thanks as always to the summary ladies, I don't know how we managed without you before started compiling these summaries! 
Gwen, the mermaid tail looks great. Some little girl will love it.
Kate, I love the picture of Luke, that boy never takes a bad picture. Of course it's a snake, anybody can see that!
Will go back and finish reading through now whilst eating a lazy breakfast. Just finished a weeks' work so I think I'm entitled to be lazy!
Very misty here this morning - a true autumn morning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> To be truthful Sam I'm not a big Noro fan but would consider giving it a try after I get everything else in que finished! I think I figured out how to post those funnies I sent so here they go....I hope! I'll have to do several post to get them all on here.


 :sm24: :sm24: Love the 2nd one (Maggie Smith).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Glad DH's procedure went well. How long before you get any results?
They sure are taking their time with your DS. Good thing he has a Mum who is able to take out stitches. Hope your doctor friend can do something to speed up the process and give him some answers. No wonder all the waiting around is getting him down. Good for him that he's not wasting his down time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sonya hate to tell you but you will have a lot of those horrid feeling days for a while- a part of the grieving process (as well as the fact that we all have days when for no reason we don't feel so good). But be assured that good days are still around and you will get more of those as time goes by. Be gentle on yourself. The hard thing is those around are also feeling very out of sorts and if they have a bad day the same day as you it can get a little tense! Makes it hard to be gentle with each other when all you want is someone to care for you and take it all away.


Well said Margaret. Be gentle on yourself Sonja, we're all here for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's just a new moon Sam but because it's the second one in the same month month some call it a black moon and some say it's a sign for the end of the world as it followed an eclipse moon that looked as if it had a ring of fire round it as predicted in some biblical verse , but if you get a clear view of any new moon they do look black
> Can you tell I like to watch what goes on in the skies . I'm hoping to see the northern lights again this autumn winter if the sun cooperates


Let me know when the Northern lights are coming, and I'll be there! I just read that they had such a good display in Reykjavik one night this week that they switched off all the city lights for an hour so that people could get a better view. They looked superb!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


Wow, 220 is some rate! I can understand your worries but at least he's at the hospital now and hopefully they will keep him until you get some answers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have pleanty of nay-sayers here also - and still the world spins. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's just a new moon Sam but because it's the second one in the same month month some call it a black moon and some say it's a sign for the end of the world as it followed an eclipse moon that looked as if it had a ring of fire round it as predicted in some biblical verse , but if you get a clear view of any new moon they do look black
> Can you tell I like to watch what goes on in the skies . I'm hoping to see the northern lights again this autumn winter if the sun cooperates


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is that and i am not sure i like the blue in it. maybe if it was in muted fall colors it would look better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like leaves . I think it's all the colours mixed together that put me off the pattern . It looks like someone spilt paint over it maybe if I go to projects and see it in other colours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very high heart rate - you definitely need some answers and quickly. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


Well understand why you are concerned- but at least having got so unwell they will forced to look into things now rather than in a months time. Hopefully it won't be anything too serious. But was a seriously raised pulse- they couldn't do anything but keep him in for a while with that.
Driving himself was not a good idea- in fact pretty stupid! As you know. stupid or not thinking he was feeling so bad?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to both you and your son. hopefully things will look better in the morning. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsies are one thing you cannot rush unless frozen actions are looked at when the biopsy is taken, otherwise it takes 10 days.
> 
> DH is now feeling a little better, I think having the hose down his esophagus irritated things.????
> The other Grandparents are going to take the kids in the morning or night if something happens & we have to go sooner. They would have taken them tonight but they were already asleep when DS called to say he was in hospital.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant online. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, if I were more mobile, I would be heading into town, but knowing my current limitations I have not even checked which Art Gallery has the display.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was called a blue moon


I was going to say the same,but then had another thought-isn't that 2 full moons?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for her. --- sam



KateB said:


> I was standing on the stairs supervising the classes coming into school when one girl (who was new to the school and just settling in) was obviously being hassled by the two boys in front of her. I shouted and both boys turned away from her to face me - quick as a flash she put one hand on either side of each of their heads and banged their heads together! Me....I saw nothing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i meant online. --- sam


I'd be interested to see it, in the flesh, so to speak. I should google it I guess!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could have done that - i wasn't thinking. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I'd be interested to see it, in the flesh, so to speak. I should google it I guess!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose i should go to bed before the sun comes up. ---- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought yours were at the end of the month like ours!


Wouldn't it be easier if all the the countries using daylight saving (or whatever it is called) could agree to all change on the same weekend? But it took many years to even get the states here to use the same weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i could have done that - i wasn't thinking. --- sam


LOL! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose i should go to bed before the sun comes up. ---- sam


That might be a good idea Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wouldn't it be easier if all the the countries using daylight saving (or whatever it is called) could agree to all change on the same weekend? But it took many years to even get the states here to use the same weekend.


If we all lived in Camelot, perhaps?!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to send my best wishes to both Bonnie and Sonja and hugs to get through these troubled times.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


Oh gosh! I can imagine you are very worried. I really hope they will keep him in hospital too till they know exactly whats going on.... surely a specialist will see him there? Hugs Bonnie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how frightening not to know what is happening with your son. I pray they find out and can heal him. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsies are one thing you cannot rush unless frozen actions are looked at when the biopsy is taken, otherwise it takes 10 days.
> 
> DH is now feeling a little better, I think having the hose down his esophagus irritated things.????
> The other Grandparents are going to take the kids in the morning or night if something happens & we have to go sooner. They would have taken them tonight but they were already asleep when DS called to say he was in hospital.
> ...


Dont the hospitals organise some type of ambulance transfer to the other hospital?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better and thank you for the great recipes..


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Get well. Send rain. 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam
> Get well. Send rain.
> Karena


I could send you my overload, Karena, very happily!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to send my best wishes to both Bonnie and Sonja and hugs to get through these troubled times.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great recipes, Sam...love the idea of the galette. How are you today...feeling better, I hope! It is a gloomy day in PA but the rain has stopped...a good thing. I baked a pumpkin pie yesterday...must be the cool fall weather getting to me!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 September '16
> 
> Overcast and rainy - 66° - typical fall weather in northwest Ohio. What a way to celebrate the last day of September. We'll be changing time before you know it. Definitely soup weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary, Ladies! It is always so helpful for those of us who have to miss a few days here and there. I hope those with colds, etc are feeling better every day!


KateB said:


> Summary of 23rd September, 2016 by Darowil
> 
> *Poledra* had a friend in hospice care who passed away very peacefully. After a crazy week away they have returned home.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam for this new week, and to the summary ladies. This is so helpful to me. Thanks Julie for the waffle recipe. I shall get out my gram scale. Wonderful fall weather here with the Sunburst maple turning red and gold on one of its limbs, while the apple tree and ash still are a very green. We are to have rain, we hope, this weekend. Animals for checkups to the vet this morning, that is, if I can catch Katie and get her in her carrier. She is already getting a bit shy, though I have left the carrier sitting out for the past week, hoping she will consider it just part of the furniture.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the tail Gwen and the color. Big needles? The grands are going to love the tails!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam for this new week, and to the summary ladies. This is so helpful to me. Thanks Julie for the waffle recipe. I shall get out my gram scale. Wonderful fall weather here with the Sunburst maple turning red and gold on one of its limbs, while the apple tree and ash still are a very green. We are to have rain, we hope, this weekend. Animals for checkups to the vet this morning, that is, if I can catch Katie and get her in her carrier. She is already getting a bit shy, though I have left the carrier sitting out for the past week, hoping she will consider it just part of the furniture.


Katie is just too astute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came in from mjs! (hilarious)

Went to get my photo for my driver's license today. Here is a conversation while I waited:
Man: Do I sign my name with senior?
Lady: Sign it however you sign your name legally.
Man: I'm a senior. My son lives in Connecticut and he's junior.
Lady: Is it on your birth certificate that way?
Man: Seriously. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's been raining all morning but has just brightened up, but still cold. Am going to dinner at eldests this evening. Should be a good time. I've given about a dozen books to my sons partners Mum to pass on to her quilting sewing friends. Fortunately Chris went through them and some of them are worth selling and one is so expensive second hand that I'm keeping it. Proves its always worth checking. I've only my art and geography books to sort ! My paperback novels I've already re homed as I use my kindle for them now. I will get straight eventually. I was telling a neighbour that I've been here nearly a year and am still not sorted. She laughed and said it was the same for her and she has been here four years. That made me feel much better. 
I've been knitting the little hats for the Innocent big knit campaign. So far I've done about 20 and will take them to Ally Pally with me on Wednesday as they have a collection point there. 
As its now 2.30 pm I'd best get dressed as I'm still in my dressing gown! Take care all. Stay safe.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Sonja, sorry you're feeling out of sorts. Be gentle with yourself. Tell me, what is a black moon? Hugs.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down
> Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ?
> Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear
> Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cute, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> To be truthful Sam I'm not a big Noro fan but would consider giving it a try after I get everything else in que finished! I think I figured out how to post those funnies I sent so here they go....I hope! I'll have to do several post to get them all on here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, Bonnie, on top of all the other things you do really well, you can throw a mean punch, too?? Awesome! You are a total ninja, woman! But I think you are right...there is something bugging poor Ayden.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said, Sam.
> 
> Hope they can come up with a solution to make Ayden like school better. Seems strange for someone so Hong to hate it so much. Is he being bullied? Sometimes I wish the kids could still give bully's a punch in the nose as I've had personal experience with this when we first moved to Saskatchewan when I was in grade 8, I finally decked one of the girls who was tormenting me & from that day on never had another problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It's been raining all morning but has just brightened up, but still cold. Am going to dinner at eldests this evening. Should be a good time. I've given about a dozen books to my sons partners Mum to pass on to her quilting sewing friends. Fortunately Chris went through them and some of them are worth selling and one is so expensive second hand that I'm keeping it. Proves its always worth checking. I've only my art and geography books to sort ! My paperback novels I've already re homed as I use my kindle for them now. I will get straight eventually. I was telling a neighbour that I've been here nearly a year and am still not sorted. She laughed and said it was the same for her and she has been here four years. That made me feel much better.
> I've been knitting the little hats for the Innocent big knit campaign. So far I've done about 20 and will take them to Ally Pally with me on Wednesday as they have a collection point there.
> As its now 2.30 pm I'd best get dressed as I'm still in my dressing gown! Take care all. Stay safe.


Still quite sunny here but clouds are moving in . I've got the house to myself as its husbands birthday tomorrow and his 2 brothers came to take him to older brothers home and then out for an early dinner , youngest son has gone with them 
So I've tidied everything in sight watered my plants and grass seed , laughed at mishka as I picked her dog brush up from were I knocked it down , she took one look and ran to the bottom of the garden under a bush . I'm now planning on starting my little Christmas cardigan . I want to knit in mainly red but can't decide if I want to put snowmen all round it or Santa heads or maybe Santa's . If I put Santa's I then need to put a contrasting band around the bottom so the red Santa's show and it can't be white because then his beard won't show . Decisions decisions 
I'm just going to start at the top and hope I can decide before I get to the bottom


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the calculator funny! That would be me!


Gweniepooh said:


> More funnies...I think this gets the all Sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a big long drive to Florida. Prayers for a safe, uneventful trip for Bella's family.


pacer said:


> Good evening. Thanks to everyone who has helped to get this tea party started.
> 
> Bella did come home on Wednesday so I did meals for Wednesday and Thursday this week. I will do meals for Sunday and Tuesday next week. Part of the family is driving to Florida on Wednesday next week to attend parent's weekend at Hannah's College. The doctors informed Bella's parents to get out of the house and give quality of life to everyone in the family. It is quite scary for these parents but they have a list of hospitals for the route they are traveling.
> 
> I am knitting away on the same pattern Gwen is doing. On my 3rd mermaid tail aka fish tail since 2 are for great nephews. I am planning on gifting them next weekend when I will be going camping with them. They will also get some books along with the tails.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> It's been raining all morning but has just brightened up, but still cold. Am going to dinner at eldests this evening. Should be a good time. I've given about a dozen books to my sons partners Mum to pass on to her quilting sewing friends. Fortunately Chris went through them and some of them are worth selling and one is so expensive second hand that I'm keeping it. Proves its always worth checking. I've only my art and geography books to sort ! My paperback novels I've already re homed as I use my kindle for them now. I will get straight eventually. I was telling a neighbour that I've been here nearly a year and am still not sorted. She laughed and said it was the same for her and she has been here four years. That made me feel much better.
> I've been knitting the little hats for the Innocent big knit campaign. So far I've done about 20 and will take them to Ally Pally with me on Wednesday as they have a collection point there.
> As its now 2.30 pm I'd best get dressed as I'm still in my dressing gown! Take care all. Stay safe.


I believe PurpleFi and LondonGirl are planning on getting together at Ally Pally --- I hope you all are able to meet up for a mini-KAP in the UK.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope your friend can help get your son the medical attention he needs. And he is taking exams on top of it all - poor guy.Prayers for recovery for him and for you! Glad your DH procedure went well.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just going to start at the top and hope I can decide before I get to the bottom


You better do some quick thinking! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????

Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Julie. I couldn't get the video to open. I will try to find it on utube, later.


Lurker 2 said:


> This is not for everyone- but this is our major modern art prize- the judge is a Curator from HongKong.
> 
> http://www.aucklandartgallery.com/page/shannon-te-ao-wins-walters-prize-2016


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Hope you feel better soon, rest will help.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

This is how I make my waffles, too, Julie - beating the egg whites til stiff and then folding them into the batter. I love them as they get a nice crunch on the outside but are fluffy and soft on the inside. They freeze well, too, and then I just drop them in the toaster to reheat. I also use buttermilk when I have it.


Lurker 2 said:


> We made these for lunch today- they are quite substantial (filling) - and will definitely be made again. We used rice milk, because our dairy intolerant missionary (from South Korea) is still with us. I completely forgot and used butter not oil, but she did not suffer any immediate ill effects. But I did suggest she not have any yoghurt for a day or two.
> 
> Plain Waffle Batter
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Sorry to hear this Mel . Sounds nasty , do you have to get up if not stay were you are . Hope you have got something to drink to ease your sore throat


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> he says not but would he say so if he was? he does well in school and has some really good friends at school (they all visit back and forth). i do hope it get solved sooner than later as he really need to get in the habit of going every day. --- sam


My nephew was bullied a few years back and he finally pushed the kid down and my nephew got suspended for it and the bully got nothing!!!!

My son who has epilepsy was tormented in school, both grammer school and high school, and new he has Social Anxiety Disorder!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Rest as much as you feel like, it can only do you good. Hope you feel better before too long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


Love the mermaid tail. Hope DH can make some neat things out of the wood. Neat to hang things off branches, or use as little stands. I know the branches wouldn't be big enough for stands, but perhaps the trunk. I saved two pieces from when our pines were damaged in that car accident but they didn't cut them even so I need a saw. If they were even I would polyurethane them in layers and use them inside or out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!".


I see the snake, but yes, the face in front needs a mouth. I can just hear his voice thinking you didn't know it was a snake. What a handsome lad he is and the colors of their tops are a gorgeous blue.

I made a mistake with words, which isn't unusual for me. Sometimes my brain picks a random word and puts it in there for no reason. I was telling my GDG, who had hurt her neck doing gymnastics off the couch, that my neck had hurt so bad a few weeks back that I couldn't drive or garlic. I realized something wasn't right I quickly said I meant gargle. We laughed and laughed till tears were coming down both our faces and every time we thought of it we laughed again. At the end of our time together, she told me that she was going to buy me a bag of garlic for my birthday. It still makes me laugh just thinking of my sporadic word replacement. I do keep DH laughing too when this happens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've had a brain freeze; was about to google something and it has completely slipped my mind what. Don't ya just hate that!


YES


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks for the recipes. That sweet potato souvlaki sounds great.

Kate & Darowil, thanks for the summaries. Should probably thank Julie too as she is always jumping in and hosting or helping with summaries too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was so easy once I got going knitting instead of trying to learn to crochet for now. If you want it is a free pattern on Ravelry; type in Jean LaFitte's Mermaid. Pacer guided me to it. Does take a lot of bulky (#5) weight yarn held double throughout but I made it in just under a week and that included a couple of visits to the frog pond at one point. Also the pattern is made for someone 5 ft 4" so being shorter I'm sure you could make it using a little less yarn or pull it up even higher on your body. It is very stretchy too.


I want to do one for DGD. Will be looking it up. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Julie. I couldn't get the video to open. I will try to find it on utube, later.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Hope you can find it- I've not yet looked- too busy with the Gansey, round 101 on the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> This is how I make my waffles, too, Julie - beating the egg whites til stiff and then folding them into the batter. I love them as they get a nice crunch on the outside but are fluffy and soft on the inside. They freeze well, too, and then I just drop them in the toaster to reheat. I also use buttermilk when I have it.


It makes a good mix! Couldn't use Buttermilk because of the intolerance- didn't have any, any way, haven't seen it locally for yoinks for that matter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thanks for the recipes. That sweet potato souvlaki sounds great.
> 
> Kate & Darowil, thanks for the summaries. Should probably thank Julie too as she is always jumping in and hosting or helping with summaries too.


It's all part of just being there as back up for Sam! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your son, Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone I have some lemon and ginger tea so I have had a mug or two of that. Grabbed a hot shower this morning and was feeling better and able to breath for a half hour. In my pj's and I slept for half an hour. Head is aching. ????

Bonnie my prayers have gone up for your son. 

No knitting today????????????

Will check in later on ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a good mix! Couldn't use Buttermilk because of the intolerance- didn't have any, any way, haven't seen it locally for yoinks for that matter!


We have a powdered buttermilk product now that I keep on hand. I don't use it enough to warrant having a carton in the refrigerator.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These sound yummy. 


Lurker 2 said:


> We made these for lunch today- they are quite substantial (filling) - and will definitely be made again. We used rice milk, because our dairy intolerant missionary (from South Korea) is still with us. I completely forgot and used butter not oil, but she did not suffer any immediate ill effects. But I did suggest she not have any yoghurt for a day or two.
> 
> Plain Waffle Batter
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Bonnie....glad he went to the hospital but not good that he drove himself! I know you both must be very worried. Hopefully they will get to the bottom of this or keep him until they do! Prayers flying.



Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL! I think I would have "seen nothing" too!


KateB said:


> I was standing on the stairs supervising the classes coming into school when one girl (who was new to the school and just settling in) was obviously being hassled by the two boys in front of her. I shouted and both boys turned away from her to face me - quick as a flash she put one hand on either side of each of their heads and banged their heads together! Me....I saw nothing!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Still quite sunny here but clouds are moving in . I've got the house to myself as its husbands birthday tomorrow and his 2 brothers came to take him to older brothers home and then out for an early dinner , youngest son has gone with them
> So I've tidied everything in sight watered my plants and grass seed , laughed at mishka as I picked her dog brush up from were I knocked it down , she took one look and ran to the bottom of the garden under a bush . I'm now planning on starting my little Christmas cardigan . I want to knit in mainly red but can't decide if I want to put snowmen all round it or Santa heads or maybe Santa's . If I put Santa's I then need to put a contrasting band around the bottom so the red Santa's show and it can't be white because then his beard won't show . Decisions decisions
> I'm just going to start at the top and hope I can decide before I get to the bottom


If you do snowmen then the sweater will be used past Christmas so it will get worn longer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


It might be time to get that checked as you could have gotten strep throat. I do hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, the needles were size 19 - 29" circulars. Not to bad to work with though. Also it is bulky #5 yarn and held double throughout. The shark pattern I'll be using to make the grandsons' blankets uses Bernat Blanket but only single strand of it and I think it used size 11 needles, again circular. And thank you! The one I'm working on now I'm using a varigated called Sunny Day by Loops and Threads Charisma and it is really looking pretty with the colors. (turquoise, dark bue, lime green) I'll post a picture when I finish it.



oneapril said:


> Love the tail Gwen and the color. Big needles? The grands are going to love the tails!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Duh.....????


Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs! (hilarious)
> 
> Went to get my photo for my driver's license today. Here is a conversation while I waited:
> Man: Do I sign my name with senior?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm overall not a violent person but always told my girls that if totally provoked and they got in a fight at school which resulted in being suspended I would not be upset with them. All for trying to walk away or talk things out but sometimes it seems that you just have to resort to defending yourself physically. Fortunately none of them ever had to do that. It is terrible how cruel kids and be at times....heck even adults for that matter. Sorry that your son had such difficulty and now has this disorder.



Nannyof6GS said:


> My nephew was bullied a few years back and he finally pushed the kid down and my nephew got suspended for it and the bully got nothing!!!!
> 
> My son who has epilepsy was tormented in school, both grammer school and high school, and new he has Social Anxiety Disorder!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Daralene. DH has already made something....firewood! Yep, he has cut it into logs to fit our wood burning stove we have in the livingroom. Today he has been hauling it to the backyard and putting it in the wood shed.



Cashmeregma said:


> Love the mermaid tail. Hope DH can make some neat things out of the wood. Neat to hang things off branches, or use as little stands. I know the branches wouldn't be big enough for stands, but perhaps the trunk. I saved two pieces from when our pines were damaged in that car accident but they didn't cut them even so I need a saw. If they were even I would polyurethane them in layers and use them inside or out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see the snake, but yes, the face in front needs a mouth. I can just hear his voice thinking you didn't know it was a snake. What a handsome lad he is and the colors of their tops are a gorgeous blue.
> 
> I made a mistake with words, which isn't unusual for me. Sometimes my brain picks a random word and puts it in there for no reason. I was telling my GDG, who had hurt her neck doing gymnastics off the couch, that my neck had hurt so bad a few weeks back that I couldn't drive or garlic. I realized something wasn't right I quickly said I meant gargle. We laughed and laughed till tears were coming down both our faces and every time we thought of it we laughed again. At the end of our time together, she told me that she was going to buy me a bag of garlic for my birthday. It still makes me laugh just thinking of my sporadic word replacement. I do keep DH laughing too when this happens.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


I will keep him in my prayers. Hopefully you will get some answers soon for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea Rookie. I'll have to pick some up to keep in the pantry.


RookieRetiree said:


> We have a powdered buttermilk product now that I keep on hand. I don't use it enough to warrant having a carton in the refrigerator.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, the needles were size 19 - 29" circulars. Not to bad to work with though. Also it is bulky #5 yarn and held double throughout. The shark pattern I'll be using to make the grandsons' blankets uses Bernat Blanket but only single strand of it and I think it used size 11 needles, again circular. And thank you! The one I'm working on now I'm using a varigated called Sunny Day by Loops and Threads Charisma and it is really looking pretty with the colors. (turquoise, dark bue, lime green) I'll post a picture when I finish it.


That is awesome. I am making one with the same color. I started it yesterday and I am working on it today while waiting for repairs to my car. It is almost to the tail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, don't know if anyone else does this, but, last trip to Sierras my friend asked me to identify a plant. I said my brain doesn't know but my mouth wants to say mulein. I know it sounds crazy but that's what I felt, and my mouth was right.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, the needles were size 19 - 29" circulars. Not to bad to work with though. Also it is bulky #5 yarn and held double throughout. The shark pattern I'll be using to make the grandsons' blankets uses Bernat Blanket but only single strand of it and I think it used size 11 needles, again circular. And thank you! The one I'm working on now I'm using a varigated called Sunny Day by Loops and Threads Charisma and it is really looking pretty with the colors. (turquoise, dark bue, lime green) I'll post a picture when I finish it.


Just don't wear it to church on Sunday Mata


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in to let y'all know that I'm still alive and kicking--not at anyone in particular but I might run over whoever is in my path. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 

Tim and I did lunch bags at Elm today so I got to visit with several guys I'd not been able to, lately.

We are hoping to attend the all-church hayride tonight; but the sun hasn't shone its face since about noon, so who knows?? :sm03: :sm03: Tim is so looking forward to it because we will have a weiner roast and toast marshmallows over the fire back beyond the main church property. I've got 2 pumpkin pies in the oven, hoping they get done in time to transport and then serve after the first ''ride'' as Tim calls it.

It was an interesting lunch crowd these last 2 days; sometime when I've got more time or we're face to face, I'll try to remember to share it with you. Among other things, men I've never seen before who are so down in their circumstances have thanked me for ''all'' I do for the less fortunate (like themselves) because I am so _______. You can fill in the blank with whatever comes to mind. I try not to cry when I know that I am not that special except in their perceptions. So I just accept the compliment with a thank-you and a smile and a reminder that they are not the only ones who've walked a rough road and someone else has helped along that road.

My pies are about done, I hope, so I'll try to check in later.

Hugs to you all for your friendship.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a last minute christmas gift look no further. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-glasses-holder?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=53001313dd-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-53001313dd-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think Arizona still does not change - will have to have confirmation from sorlenna but i think i am right. --- sam



darowil said:


> Wouldn't it be easier if all the the countries using daylight saving (or whatever it is called) could agree to all change on the same weekend? But it took many years to even get the states here to use the same weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

felling better thanks karena. about the rain - my rain said put in an order so i did - hopefully you will be getting some soon. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Get well. Send rain.
> Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are speedy! I'm only on row 17 but for me that is good. Don't you just love the way the colors look!


pacer said:


> That is awesome. I am making one with the same color. I started it yesterday and I am working on it today while waiting for repairs to my car. It is almost to the tail.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I don't know what Sunda Mata is...explain please.


pacer said:


> Just don't wear it to church on Sunday Mata


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very overcast here oneapril - has been raining off and on yesterday and today and is to continue through tomorrow. to be in the 70's next week with reasonable humidity - if one things 50/60% is reasonable. temp is around 65° right now. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Great recipes, Sam...love the idea of the galette. How are you today...feeling better, I hope! It is a gloomy day in PA but the rain has stopped...a good thing. I baked a pumpkin pie yesterday...must be the cool fall weather getting to me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs! (hilarious)
> 
> Went to get my photo for my driver's license today. Here is a conversation while I waited:
> Man: Do I sign my name with senior?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw this too Sam and thought it was adorable! I pinned it just in case someday I have enough crochet skills to make it.


thewren said:


> for a last minute christmas gift look no further. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-glasses-holder?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=53001313dd-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-53001313dd-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be fabulous when finished i am sure - anxious to see it finished. and a happy birthday to your husband from nwohio. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Still quite sunny here but clouds are moving in . I've got the house to myself as its husbands birthday tomorrow and his 2 brothers came to take him to older brothers home and then out for an early dinner , youngest son has gone with them
> So I've tidied everything in sight watered my plants and grass seed , laughed at mishka as I picked her dog brush up from were I knocked it down , she took one look and ran to the bottom of the garden under a bush . I'm now planning on starting my little Christmas cardigan . I want to knit in mainly red but can't decide if I want to put snowmen all round it or Santa heads or maybe Santa's . If I put Santa's I then need to put a contrasting band around the bottom so the red Santa's show and it can't be white because then his beard won't show . Decisions decisions
> I'm just going to start at the top and hope I can decide before I get to the bottom


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as a parent that would be the time i took on the persona of angry papa bear and there would be a few claw marks left when i was finished visiting the principal - there would have been no one bullied by the time i was done and the bully would have gotten what he deserved. both principals here need to be sued or made to answer for their neglect of children under their care. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> My nephew was bullied a few years back and he finally pushed the kid down and my nephew got suspended for it and the bully got nothing!!!!
> 
> My son who has epilepsy was tormented in school, both grammer school and high school, and new he has Social Anxiety Disorder!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to let y'all know that I'm still alive and kicking--not at anyone in particular but I might run over whoever is in my path. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim and I did lunch bags at Elm today so I got to visit with several guys I'd not been able to, lately.
> 
> ...


I was just driving down the road and told Matthew about your lack of sunshine. He told me that we are surrounded by clouds except right above the car there was sunshine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. I mentioned that earlier today I went to JoAnn's Fabric. Afterwards I made my way to Walmart to do grocery shopping; home football game today so traffic was horrendous. It took me forever to get through downtown. It then took me over 2 1/2 hours to do the grocery shop and still haven't bought any meats. Sounds ridiculous but we were out of everything and I do mean everything! By the time I got home I was hurting terribly (weather change in temps brought it on but I do so love the cooler temps.) so I took a couple of tramadol and put away most of the groceries. DH helped by bringing them in for me and even put away some of them. Didn't finish as was really struggling. Then had to sit and pay bills....ugh! Oh to win the lottery or hear from Publishers Clearing House giveaway....fun to dream. Anyway, then treated myself to catching up here and pain meds have kicked in so feeling some better. (neck still being...well...a pain in the neck....LOL) Going to go work on the second mermaid so ta-ta for now....Happy October/Octoberfest to all! {{{{{group hug}}}}} TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was all i could find when i googled it - Memphis Area Transit Authority - but i don't think that is what they meant. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I don't know what Sunda Mata is...explain please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to knit for a while. sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you believe i found even more. --- sam

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/promotion?mc_cid=2b787b508c&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Nice, you did good job

Oops, meant to hit quote reply

Gwen, lovely meraid tail blanket


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL! I think I would have "seen nothing" too!


And if you knew these two boys.....I'd have given a lot to be the one who banged their heads together! My only consolation was that they knew that I *had* seen it happen,


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are speedy! I'm only on row 17 but for me that is good. Don't you just love the way the colors look!


Yes I do. I knitted for 7 hours at the mechanics today. I am finally home after spending a little over $1000. At least my car should be ready for winter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a powdered buttermilk product now that I keep on hand. I don't use it enough to warrant having a carton in the refrigerator.


I generally only use it for Christmas goodies, and only a couple of places have it. We also use the vinegar in whole milk trick if I can't find buttermilk. It's not quite the same but works in everything except my pralines.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I don't know what Sunda Mata is...explain please.


That comment came from Mata. Mata is Matthew's identity on certain things. If you look at the back of the butterfly card you will see it in his logo. Matthew was messing with you! He borrowed my phone to do that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think Arizona still does not change - will have to have confirmation from sorlenna but i think i am right. --- sam


You're right. Arizona stays the same all year. Very sensible in my opinion! Wish the rest of the country would follow their lead.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are speedy! I'm only on row 17 but for me that is good. Don't you just love the way the colors look!


I am on 95 currently. I had to get a bite to eat instead of knitting when the mechanics told me they broke a part and it would take another 20 minutes which ended up being another 45 minutes. At 11 Am I was quoted an hour. At 1:15 I was quoted another 45 minutes. At 3:30 I was told they just had to add fluid and put my tires back on. It was a very long day. So glad I brought my knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm overall not a violent person but always told my girls that if totally provoked and they got in a fight at school which resulted in being suspended I would not be upset with them. All for trying to walk away or talk things out but sometimes it seems that you just have to resort to defending yourself physically. Fortunately none of them ever had to do that. It is terrible how cruel kids and be at times....heck even adults for that matter. Sorry that your son had such difficulty and now has this disorder.


I told all of mine they'd better not start anything, but if someone started with them, they had my permission to knock the snot out of 'em. None ever did that I know of, thank goodness. But they knew I had their backs if it came up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. I mentioned that earlier today I went to JoAnn's Fabric. Afterwards I made my way to Walmart to do grocery shopping; home football game today so traffic was horrendous. It took me forever to get through downtown. It then took me over 2 1/2 hours to do the grocery shop and still haven't bought any meats. Sounds ridiculous but we were out of everything and I do mean everything! By the time I got home I was hurting terribly (weather change in temps brought it on but I do so love the cooler temps.) so I took a couple of tramadol and put away most of the groceries. DH helped by bringing them in for me and even put away some of them. Didn't finish as was really struggling. Then had to sit and pay bills....ugh! Oh to win the lottery or hear from Publishers Clearing House giveaway....fun to dream. Anyway, then treated myself to catching up here and pain meds have kicked in so feeling some better. (neck still being...well...a pain in the neck....LOL) Going to go work on the second mermaid so ta-ta for now....Happy October/Octoberfest to all! {{{{{group hug}}}}} TTYL


It's so hard to grocery shop when you feel like you do and have pain. Everything takes longer to do and even just getting into the store can be difficult, let alone walking from one side to the other and front to back. Hoping life holds healing for you in the days to come.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I told all of mine they'd better not start anything, but if someone started with them, they had my permission to knock the snot out of 'em. None ever did that I know of, thank goodness. But they knew I had their backs if it came up.


I met my boys at the bus stop one afternoon and a kid asked if my oldest was my son. I said yes and the kid told me that my son was in a lot of trouble for slapping him on the cheek. I knew my son would only do such a thing if someone hit him first so I asked my son what the kid did to him. Sure enough the other kid was hitting my son on the leg so the camera wouldn't pick it up. I commented that I thought they both were in trouble so the other kid begged the driver to not do anything. Fine with me as the other kid would eventually get in trouble and my son wouldn't. I certainly did not punish my son for self defense.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:15pm and I am caught up. 
Slept 9n the couch for an hour or so this afternoon. Woke up feeling worse and terribly grumpy. Have been drinking my lemon and ginger tea and water. Had veggie soup for lunch as I don't have any chicken noodle. 
My parents have just dropped off some Halls (throat lozenges) on their way home.
My ribs and head hurt from sneezing so much.
No knitting for this girl today????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't like grocery shopping, either. Seems no matter when I go, it's crowded! For the next week we'll have extra traffic as thousands of people come in for Balloon Fiesta (we went out to meet friends for breakfast and I didn't see a single balloon). Traffic coming back was heavier than usual. We may go to the gem and mineral show tomorrow at the fairgrounds. It's far enough away from the balloon park it might not be too bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It might be time to get that checked as you could have gotten strep throat. I do hope that you feel better soon.


That sounds so painful. Yes, if you can, get it checked for strep so it doesn't develop into anything worse if it is strep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Daralene. DH has already made something....firewood! Yep, he has cut it into logs to fit our wood burning stove we have in the livingroom. Today he has been hauling it to the backyard and putting it in the wood shed.


That's great. Not easy work but it is useful and will at least save money with heat. Sorry this happened right when you might have gotten your new kitchen. Such bad timing, but never a good time with something like that. Hope it won't be too long till you can get your kitchen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I sure hope they can get to the bottom of this. Terrible that he is still suffering and not only not better but worse. I'm hoping the drive to Saskatoon is to see a new medical team and better equipped hospital for testing. I'm not caught up so missed why you are going there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a powdered buttermilk product now that I keep on hand. I don't use it enough to warrant having a carton in the refrigerator.


 :sm24: I am sure you will have many things available, that we never even hear of. But on the other hand, if it's Taro, Cassava, pig's heads and so on- there's a ready market for those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These sound yummy.


 :sm24: They were!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


Absolutely gorgeous Sorlenna. Beautiful colours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think Arizona still does not change - will have to have confirmation from sorlenna but i think i am right. --- sam


3 of our states don't change- but at least now the ones that do change at the same time. So we now have 5 time zones for the next few months.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am sure you will have many things available, that we never even hear of. But on the other hand, if it's Taro, Cassava, pig's heads and so on- there's a ready market for those.


Pigs's heads I know of, as they are available at the local meat/butcher shop. But Taro and Cassava are thing's I have only read about in books. How neat it is that we can share our unique life experiences as well as our knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yes I do. I knitted for 7 hours at the mechanics today. I am finally home after spending a little over $1000. At least my car should be ready for winter.


One way of finding time to sit and knit for a long period.
Good to have the car ready for winter- but a lot to spend to get it ready.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


Looks great- love the colours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, glad you brought your knitting. That is a LONG time to wait.
Mel, hope you feel better soon.
Gwen, funnier than a frog in a blender.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm overall not a violent person but always told my girls that if totally provoked and they got in a fight at school which resulted in being suspended I would not be upset with them. All for trying to walk away or talk things out but sometimes it seems that you just have to resort to defending yourself physically. Fortunately none of them ever had to do that. It is terrible how cruel kids and be at times....heck even adults for that matter. Sorry that your son had such difficulty and now has this disorder.


Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> as a parent that would be the time i took on the persona of angry papa bear and there would be a few claw marks left when i was finished visiting the principal - there would have been no one bullied by the time i was done and the bully would have gotten what he deserved. both principals here need to be sued or made to answer for their neglect of children under their care. --- sam


I feel the same way about the principals and teachers in my son's day. They were mean and cruel to him. I had to beg them to let him rest after he had a seizure. One of them actually said to me " is this really necessary?" and most of the schools around here boast that they are 100% against bullying. They all need major classes in anti-bullying and how to handle children with special needs. Enough of my rant, my BP is going up as I talk!! Take it easy Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i keep getting more and more. lucky you if you live close to a michael's. --- sam

http://www.michaels.com/home?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-MichaelsHeader-_-Header1-_-Logo&[email protected]&cm_mmca2=36821884659


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope they had a comfortable place for you to wait for your car. Good thing you had your knitting with you too. Not good about the cost to winterize your car but now you are set to go for the winter and hopefully be safe on the roads.


pacer said:


> Yes I do. I knitted for 7 hours at the mechanics today. I am finally home after spending a little over $1000. At least my car should be ready for winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay now Matthew......LOL. love it and feel free to text me anytime. 



pacer said:


> That comment came from Mata. Mata is Matthew's identity on certain things. If you look at the back of the butterfly card you will see it in his logo. Matthew was messing with you! He borrowed my phone to do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!!!


Sorlenna said:


> You're right. Arizona stays the same all year. Very sensible in my opinion! Wish the rest of the country would follow their lead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Melody. Be sure to drink lots and lots of fluids including water!



gagesmom said:


> 6:15pm and I am caught up.
> Slept 9n the couch for an hour or so this afternoon. Woke up feeling worse and terribly grumpy. Have been drinking my lemon and ginger tea and water. Had veggie soup for lunch as I don't have any chicken noodle.
> My parents have just dropped off some Halls (throat lozenges) on their way home.
> My ribs and head hurt from sneezing so much.
> No knitting for this girl today????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I talked with DH tonight and suggested that we hold off on doing the kitchen until after the first of the year. He said okay and would help me get the stuff back into the kitchen. I don't mind waiting as long as he or DD will help with cleaning the kitchen floor; it just kills my back to do it.


Cashmeregma said:


> That's great. Not easy work but it is useful and will at least save money with heat. Sorry this happened right when you might have gotten your new kitchen. Such bad timing, but never a good time with something like that. Hope it won't be too long till you can get your kitchen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so do i. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> You're right. Arizona stays the same all year. Very sensible in my opinion! Wish the rest of the country would follow their lead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning Sorlenna. Love the colors too.


Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sorlenna - did you say it was crocheted? i would definitely try to knit it if it was a knit pattern. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Remembered that Tuesday the 4th is my youngest DGS's birthday; he'll be 11. His mom said he was really into converse shoes now so luck would have it Shoe Show, a store near my house, had 1 pair in his size so I didn't have to order them or pay a lot more at some of the other stores around town. Since his mom (my oldest DD) has to be away on business on his birthday tomorrow he is having friends over and they will go to a local trampoline park thingy for awhile and then back to their place to play/hang out. We will probably go over for cookie cake mid to late afternoon. While I ran out to get the shoes I also stopped by the drug store (Rite Aide) where my oldest DGD (Maya, age 16) is now working. I hadn't been in that store since she began working there and when I walked it she was so excited to see me come in she ran out from behind the register and hugged me then introduced me to a co-worker who appeared to be around the same age. Really made me feel good. She helped me pick out a funny birthday card for her little brother too. I sure love my grandchildren just as I'm sure all of you do too. I feel, and am, so lucky to have them living so close too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope they had a comfortable place for you to wait for your car. Good thing you had your knitting with you too. Not good about the cost to winterize your car but now you are set to go for the winter and hopefully be safe on the roads.


I sat on a tall metal chair at a high table. Not very comfortable for that amount of time but I wanted a table to hold the bulk of the knitted tail.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> he says not but would he say so if he was? he does well in school and has some really good friends at school (they all visit back and forth). i do hope it get solved sooner than later as he really need to get in the habit of going every day. --- sam


Maybe he is bored. He could be finding the work too easy and needs to be challenged more. But I know that getting the teacher to up his level may not be possible now a days.

Kathy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Maybe he is bored. He could be finding the work too easy and needs to be challenged more. But I know that getting the teacher to up his level may not be possible now a days.
> 
> Kathy


You may very well be right on that, Kathy, but I would push it for the child's sake. As a longtime teacher (since I was about 14 yo, I've been teaching someone something), I know that it is in the student's best interests, as well ad the teacher's, that his level of subject matter must be raised to his abilities or he needs must have the opportunity to help ''teach'' his peers who need extra time and instruction to learn to the extent of their abilities.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love mermaid tail blanket Gwen, the mermaid is on my Scottish family crest of clan Murray. I've knitted 2 fishy hats for the little ones which were fun to do, but haven't tried the blanket yet.when in Sydney Australia next weekend will be looking for a mermaid statue for our garden.
Sorlenna the shawl is fabulous.
Sonja I love the leaves shawl but agree with you, too many colours for my taste.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for the opening, Sam and the summary. Was able to keep up somewhat but had two night runs and slept during the day. Didn't get a run yesterday and about the time I thought about bed (1 am), got a call from dispatch about a load picking up in Columbus, NE going to Kansas City, MO. Pick up was at 3 am with delivery by10:00. 1 1/2 hr drive to get it then 5 to deliver. Luckily took a late nap so took the load. Got up there, loaded and on my way. Delivered around 8:00. Not too much knitting or crocheting done. Frogged a potholder as my count was off; decided to do was clothes with the yarn. It is Willow cotton from Hershners (sp) and so soft. Doesn't shed like I Love This Cotton does. Also was able to get another heel done. Now to finish up the matching sock so I can do that heel and all my socked will be heeled. Since the are g to be a net, think I will just start the ribbing. 

Nice mermaid tail. DGD2 wants one. Don't think she has bought the yarn yet. DD1 mentioned the dragon scale wristlets. I'll have to went the lite yarn from her shawl and see about some additional colors. BTW, the Jimmy Bean big bag this month is bead hat. Came with beads and a crochet hook to apply them. Have started it yet. 

Hope those with colds/allergies start to feel better soon. Healing wishes to all who need them, be they spouses or children. Good to hear that Bella is home again. 

I think I type faster than my iPad can process. Had to go back and fix a lot of words. Slept on and off this afternoon but will try to get some good sleep tonight. 

Ohio Joy, good to know that you are so loved and appreciated at Elm. 

There was more but it slipped my mind so I'll close. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sorlenna - did you say it was crocheted? i would definitely try to knit it if it was a knit pattern. --- sam


Yes, it is crocheted--and I was trying to work out how to do a knitted version in the same method, but so far, I'm not having the best of luck. Thanks to all for the comments! I have typed up the pattern and have sent a message out to a potential tester (if she can't do it, I'll be looking for someone else, but I'll wait to hear from her). I'm very happy with it myself!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I got caught up with last week before going to Damien's baseball fundraiser where I have spent the last 4 1/2 hours. Can we say noisey? I got there about 15 minutes early. Good thing. Amber had Arriana up on her back in the carrier. Poor baby fell asleep right after I got there so I took her and sat with her asleep in my lap for almost 2 hours. She woke up and are fairly good for her. They had a 50/50 drawing and what was supposed to be an ace of spades drawing but they didn't get all of the cards sold so turned. That into another 50/59 drawing. They also had some silent auction baskets and Chinese raffles gifts. I won a very nice basket filled with Thirty One bags. It was worth $80 and I had the highest bid at $30. VERY nice items in the basket. Off the top of my head I think there were 5 items in the basket. At least one will be given as a Christmas gift. 

I had a headache when I got there and came home with it despite haven taken Tylenol. I even had some tea thinking maybe withdrawal as I have been drinking far too much of it when I'm not supposed to be having a lot of caffeine. I am going to bed shortly after Merle gets home from work, which should be any time now. Bunnies were starving when I got home. They think dinner should be served by 7:30!

I'm glad Joy and Don had a good trip and Don's visit to the spa was not serious. 

Gwen mermaid tail looks great. 

Other things I was going to try to remember to comment on from last week but can't remember now. Just know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the first finished mermaid blanket. I've started #2 now. May add knitted sea shells to them after I get all three done AND the shark one for grandson. Still haven't decided if oldest grandson will get a shark one or not. A lot will depend on how difficult the pattern is. I absolutely love this knitted pattern; much easier for me. I used wool-ease tonal in color forest for this one.
> 
> Sam the recipe sounds yummy but don't know if I'll take the time to make it. To me it sounds a bit time consuming or I'm just lazy. How about you make it and just send it to me! LOL.
> 
> ...


That's turned out great, it's going to be greatly loved.

Our adoption fees are about the same here, $75 give or take for dogs and $10-25 for cats, older cats cheaper and kittens $25 and it includes sterilization, microchipping, vaccines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, trying to get caught up a bit, but boy it's hard to do these days. lol
Hopefully Heidi and the principle will be able to get Ayden and his aversion to school solved without too much difficulty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The school website had some photos of the nursery kids and Luke was in this one. Seeing the 'face' card on the table in front of him I asked, "Were you making her mouth?" and got the disparaging reply, "No, it's a snake!"


That's a great picture, now Grandma, how did you not know that was going to be a snake? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said, Sam.
> 
> Hope they can come up with a solution to make Ayden like school better. Seems strange for someone so Hong to hate it so much. Is he being bullied? Sometimes I wish the kids could still give bully's a punch in the nose as I've had personal experience with this when we first moved to Saskatchewan when I was in grade 8, I finally decked one of the girls who was tormenting me & from that day on never had another problem.


Christopher hated school also, no real reason, he just thought that I should be able to teach him what he needed and that he shouldn't need to waste his time sitting in class, he never really did get to liking it much, just tolerated it. He would have done much better had we had a technical elementary or high school he could have gone to instead, he's much better with hands on.

I agree, and usually after dealing with the bullying in a direct manner the bully became a friend. 
I do understand why they don't want kids hitting back but at the same time, it usually worked, Dad always said, you don't ever start it, but you can end it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


your shawl is gorgeous Sorlenna . Beautiful colour


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. Thanks to everyone who has helped to get this tea party started.
> 
> Bella did come home on Wednesday so I did meals for Wednesday and Thursday this week. I will do meals for Sunday and Tuesday next week. Part of the family is driving to Florida on Wednesday next week to attend parent's weekend at Hannah's College. The doctors informed Bella's parents to get out of the house and give quality of life to everyone in the family. It is quite scary for these parents but they have a list of hospitals for the route they are traveling.
> 
> I am knitting away on the same pattern Gwen is doing. On my 3rd mermaid tail aka fish tail since 2 are for great nephews. I am planning on gifting them next weekend when I will be going camping with them. They will also get some books along with the tails.


Great news that Bella's home. 
I like that doctor, it will be good for the family to have more out time, though I know it's got to be scary as heck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Wonderful that all went well with DH's procedure. Wow, yah we used to do the same thing, just popped in and the stitches came out. I sure hope that they get some good answers soon, a month is way to long to have to wait under the circumstances I think. 
Allergies suck, mine kicked up today pretty badly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I feel the same way about the principals and teachers in my son's day. They were mean and cruel to him. I had to beg them to let him rest after he had a seizure. One of them actually said to me " is this really necessary?" and most of the schools around here boast that they are 100% against bullying. They all need major classes in anti-bullying and how to handle children with special needs. Enough of my rant, my BP is going up as I talk!! Take it easy Sam.


You have every right to rant my BP is going up just reading this . that principal would have needed a rest himself if I had heard him say that .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so you are in Kansas City tonight. hope it is warmer here than it is here. we just had another good rain. think it is to last through tomorrow. then dry up for the beginning of the week. looking forward to next weekend. let me know when you are home. i'm think the place i like in bryan - what do you think? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the opening, Sam and the summary. Was able to keep up somewhat but had two night runs and slept during the day. Didn't get a run yesterday and about the time I thought about bed (1 am), got a call from dispatch about a load picking up in Columbus, NE going to Kansas City, MO. Pick up was at 3 am with delivery by10:00. 1 1/2 hr drive to get it then 5 to deliver. Luckily took a late nap so took the load. Got up there, loaded and on my way. Delivered around 8:00. Not too much knitting or crocheting done. Frogged a potholder as my count was off; decided to do was clothes with the yarn. It is Willow cotton from Hershners (sp) and so soft. Doesn't shed like I Love This Cotton does. Also was able to get another heel done. Now to finish up the matching sock so I can do that heel and all my socked will be heeled. Since the are g to be a net, think I will just start the ribbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast. 
I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you are there and that they are keeping him overnight for more tests tomorrow. hopefully all will come clear. send the sand man to you both for a good night's sleep - tons of healing energy zooming to your son to start the healing and get him back in the pink quick. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


At least something is happening. What is an internist? Here Interns are those who are in their first year after medical school.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Still quite sunny here but clouds are moving in . I've got the house to myself as its husbands birthday tomorrow and his 2 brothers came to take him to older brothers home and then out for an early dinner , youngest son has gone with them
> So I've tidied everything in sight watered my plants and grass seed , laughed at mishka as I picked her dog brush up from were I knocked it down , she took one look and ran to the bottom of the garden under a bush . I'm now planning on starting my little Christmas cardigan . I want to knit in mainly red but can't decide if I want to put snowmen all round it or Santa heads or maybe Santa's . If I put Santa's I then need to put a contrasting band around the bottom so the red Santa's show and it can't be white because then his beard won't show . Decisions decisions
> I'm just going to start at the top and hope I can decide before I get to the bottom


Happy Birthday DH. :sm11: Silly Mishka, doesnt like getting brushed I gather? LOL

You do such amazing work, I am sure you will decide and design something stunning for the cardigan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Feel better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> My nephew was bullied a few years back and he finally pushed the kid down and my nephew got suspended for it and the bully got nothing!!!!
> 
> My son who has epilepsy was tormented in school, both grammer school and high school, and new he has Social Anxiety Disorder!


Sorry to hear that. Bullying is terrible. :sm25:


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least something is happening. What is an internist? Here Interns are those who are in their first year after medical school.


An internist is a doctor who specializes in Internal Medicine. They complete a residency for that. My son is an internist who has further specialized as
a hospitalist. StellaK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see the snake, but yes, the face in front needs a mouth. I can just hear his voice thinking you didn't know it was a snake. What a handsome lad he is and the colors of their tops are a gorgeous blue.
> 
> I made a mistake with words, which isn't unusual for me. Sometimes my brain picks a random word and puts it in there for no reason. I was telling my GDG, who had hurt her neck doing gymnastics off the couch, that my neck had hurt so bad a few weeks back that I couldn't drive or garlic. I realized something wasn't right I quickly said I meant gargle. We laughed and laughed till tears were coming down both our faces and every time we thought of it we laughed again. At the end of our time together, she told me that she was going to buy me a bag of garlic for my birthday. It still makes me laugh just thinking of my sporadic word replacement. I do keep DH laughing too when this happens.


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to let y'all know that I'm still alive and kicking--not at anyone in particular but I might run over whoever is in my path. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim and I did lunch bags at Elm today so I got to visit with several guys I'd not been able to, lately.
> 
> ...


And hugs back to you. You do an amazing job helping all those people. I am glad you are appreciated. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> for a last minute christmas gift look no further. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-glasses-holder?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=53001313dd-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-53001313dd-60616885


Gosh The Whoot just has pretty much everything imaginable.... they are cool. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> And if you knew these two boys.....I'd have given a lot to be the one who banged their heads together! My only consolation was that they knew that I *had* seen it happen,


 :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Yes I do. I knitted for 7 hours at the mechanics today. I am finally home after spending a little over $1000. At least my car should be ready for winter.


Jeepers, 7 hours! Glad your car is all done but not so good the expense part of it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


It is gorgeous! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


Hugs Bonnie, I hope they keep him in hospital until they know exactly whats going on and have a plan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

StellaK said:


> An internist is a doctor who specializes in Internal Medicine. They complete a residency for that. My son is an internist who has further specialized as
> a hospitalist. StellaK


Thanks for the information Stella. Good to see you here. Come join in anytime. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> An internist is a doctor who specializes in Internal Medicine. They complete a residency for that. My son is an internist who has further specialized as
> a hospitalist. StellaK


Sounds like our specialists.
Start as interns for a year, then most do a residency then get into a specialist program and dwork as registrars and senior registrars until they finish their specialty at which they become specialists- and if have positions in public hospital they are consultants.
So Vicky is now a senior registrar as she has passed her exams. She has 3 years full time before she becomes a paediatrician from the time she passes her exams. As she has chosen to do a sub specialty she has 5 years full time before she becomes a paediatric oncologist/haematologist (and as she doesn't plan on leaving Elizabeth as an only child it will take her longer).
Similar but a bit different for General Practitioners as theirs is not in the hospitals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Evening Cathy.
It's trying to rain her again. Meant to be a far bit more. Already have had more than in an average year and we still have 3 months to go.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't is great and using noro yarn it would be beautiful - there is a christmas gift to knit for yourself gwen. --- sam


As beautiful as this Sam, can only get pattern by huying a book containing 30 patterns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


Your hospitals sound like our hospital s Bonnie . I'm glad son finally got a bed . Hope he finally gets answers to why he is feeling so ill and treatment to make him well again . Hoping you both manage to get some rest 
Take care Bonnie sending you a caring (((( hug)))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As beautiful as this Sam, can only get pattern by huying a book containing 30 patterns


And Good Evening to you to Heather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Evening Cathy.
> It's trying to rain her again. Meant to be a far bit more. Already have had more than in an average year and we still have 3 months to go.


Hello, yes I see there is more rain coming. It was blowing a gale most of the day here and has been raining a little bit the last hour. Looking at the radar there was a LOT of rain right above us but only the edge of it seemed to happen over my house LOL Crazy weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, yes I see there is more rain coming. It was blowing a gale most of the day here and has been raining a little bit the last hour. Looking at the radar there was a LOT of rain right above us but only the edge of it seemed to happen over my house LOL Crazy weather.


It's raining here- but nothing like last week. Unfortunately it is expected in areas which already some flooding last week so the rivers are still very full and the ground soggy. So more flood warnings in place- but not for the area we are in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> so do i. --- sam


There have been moves over here too to keep to BST (British Summer Time) all the time. However that would be fine if you live in England or Wales, but would mean most of Scotland not getting light until 9 or 10am in winter, not good for kids getting to school, etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


Glad you got to be there with him, but quite a cost! Hope things are better for you both today. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so glad you are there and that they are keeping him overnight for more tests tomorrow. hopefully all will come clear. send the sand man to you both for a good night's sleep - tons of healing energy zooming to your son to start the healing and get him back in the pink quick. --- sam


I'll add my same wishes here


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I spoke too soon a while ago.... its bucketing down rain out there. Oh my word. :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, Mary- your car repair should have come with lunch! What a long wait.


pacer said:


> I am on 95 currently. I had to get a bite to eat instead of knitting when the mechanics told me they broke a part and it would take another 20 minutes which ended up being another 45 minutes. At 11 Am I was quoted an hour. At 1:15 I was quoted another 45 minutes. At 3:30 I was told they just had to add fluid and put my tires back on. It was a very long day. So glad I brought my knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Pigs's heads I know of, as they are available at the local meat/butcher shop. But Taro and Cassava are thing's I have only read about in books. How neat it is that we can share our unique life experiences as well as our knitting.


 :sm24: Indeed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Feel better, Mel!


gagesmom said:


> 6:15pm and I am caught up.
> Slept 9n the couch for an hour or so this afternoon. Woke up feeling worse and terribly grumpy. Have been drinking my lemon and ginger tea and water. Had veggie soup for lunch as I don't have any chicken noodle.
> My parents have just dropped off some Halls (throat lozenges) on their way home.
> My ribs and head hurt from sneezing so much.
> No knitting for this girl today????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Our news station showed a time-lapse video of the balloons launching, yesterday. It was very cool! (But I don't have to live with the traffic you must deal with during the fest...not fun for you).


Sorlenna said:


> I don't like grocery shopping, either. Seems no matter when I go, it's crowded! For the next week we'll have extra traffic as thousands of people come in for Balloon Fiesta (we went out to meet friends for breakfast and I didn't see a single balloon). Traffic coming back was heavier than usual. We may go to the gem and mineral show tomorrow at the fairgrounds. It's far enough away from the balloon park it might not be too bad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Sorlenna!!


Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice to be loved, isn't Gwen!? Sweet reception you got from Maya!


Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered that Tuesday the 4th is my youngest DGS's birthday; he'll be 11. His mom said he was really into converse shoes now so luck would have it Shoe Show, a store near my house, had 1 pair in his size so I didn't have to order them or pay a lot more at some of the other stores around town. Since his mom (my oldest DD) has to be away on business on his birthday tomorrow he is having friends over and they will go to a local trampoline park thingy for awhile and then back to their place to play/hang out. We will probably go over for cookie cake mid to late afternoon. While I ran out to get the shoes I also stopped by the drug store (Rite Aide) where my oldest DGD (Maya, age 16) is now working. I hadn't been in that store since she began working there and when I walked it she was so excited to see me come in she ran out from behind the register and hugged me then introduced me to a co-worker who appeared to be around the same age. Really made me feel good. She helped me pick out a funny birthday card for her little brother too. I sure love my grandchildren just as I'm sure all of you do too. I feel, and am, so lucky to have them living so close too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not in the best of moods at the moment, not sure why. One good thing, though, my friend on the Murray River trip, is safely home. The bad weather just meant some of the shore trips were cancelled.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You had a very busy weekend, Kathy! And still managed to add a heel!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the opening, Sam and the summary. Was able to keep up somewhat but had two night runs and slept during the day. Didn't get a run yesterday and about the time I thought about bed (1 am), got a call from dispatch about a load picking up in Columbus, NE going to Kansas City, MO. Pick up was at 3 am with delivery by10:00. 1 1/2 hr drive to get it then 5 to deliver. Luckily took a late nap so took the load. Got up there, loaded and on my way. Delivered around 8:00. Not too much knitting or crocheting done. Frogged a potholder as my count was off; decided to do was clothes with the yarn. It is Willow cotton from Hershners (sp) and so soft. Doesn't shed like I Love This Cotton does. Also was able to get another heel done. Now to finish up the matching sock so I can do that heel and all my socked will be heeled. Since the are g to be a net, think I will just start the ribbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


Glad to hear they're doing lots of investigations on your DS. While he may not be on the most comfortable bed, at least they're keeping him in, hopefully until they have some answers. Keeping you both in my thoughts and sending a big hug for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a lot to go through, but glad you can be there with him, Bonnie. I hope they can determine the problem, soon!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick stop in to let you know we survived the day????
> I left home at 8:00am & picked up DS we sat for hours in Emergency, he had blood work, X-rays, ECG, then saw a resident, then another resident, then an internist, then more X-ray, more blood work & they decided to keep him overnight but no real beds so he is on a stretcher in their Emergency Consultation area12 beds in one room with curtains between, I don't see him getting much rest, I left there at 10:30 pm & he'd just got to bed. He's to see the internist again in the morning & probably a rheumatologist too.
> I got a room across the street at a lodge or the bargain price of $130 but at least that includes breakfast.
> I'm only on page 7 but too tired to read. Night all


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the information Stella. Good to see you here. Come join in anytime. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, if you're like me, Julie, after too many gray, gloomy, rainy days, I just really need some sunshine! It is still gray and rainy in PA, but hopefully by Tuesday we will see the sun. Have something chocolate and put on your happiest music for a little mood change! I am baking oatmeal chocolate chip cookies! Hugs to you!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Not in the best of moods at the moment, not sure why. One good thing, though, my friend on the Murray River trip, is safely home. The bad weather just meant some of the shore trips were cancelled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well, if you're like me, Julie, after too many gray, gloomy, rainy days, I just really need some sunshine! It is still gray and rainy in PA, but hopefully by Tuesday we will see the sun. Have something chocolate and put on your happiest music for a little mood change! I am baking oatmeal chocolate chip cookies! Hugs to you!!


You could well have a point there, April, it's been wet for several days now. Good suggestion to put on some music. And some comfort food sounds like an excellent idea. Hugs back to you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I got caught up with last week before going to Damien's baseball fundraiser where I have spent the last 4 1/2 hours. Can we say noisey? I got there about 15 minutes early. Good thing. Amber had Arriana up on her back in the carrier. Poor baby fell asleep right after I got there so I took her and sat with her asleep in my lap for almost 2 hours. She woke up and are fairly good for her. They had a 50/50 drawing and what was supposed to be an ace of spades drawing but they didn't get all of the cards sold so turned. That into another 50/59 drawing. They also had some silent auction baskets and Chinese raffles gifts. I won a very nice basket filled with Thirty One bags. It was worth $80 and I had the highest bid at $30. VERY nice items in the basket. Off the top of my head I think there were 5 items in the basket. At least one will be given as a Christmas gift.
> 
> I had a headache when I got there and came home with it despite haven taken Tylenol. I even had some tea thinking maybe withdrawal as I have been drinking far too much of it when I'm not supposed to be having a lot of caffeine. I am going to bed shortly after Merle gets home from work, which should be any time now. Bunnies were starving when I got home. They think dinner should be served by 7:30!
> 
> ...


Tami, I thought you would enjoy this photo from my DD of her Bunny and her little old rescue doggie - best buds!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> You could well have a point there, April, it's been wet for several days now. Good suggestion to put on some music. And some comfort food sounds like an excellent idea. Hugs back to you.


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Sorry, Mary- your car repair should have come with lunch! What a long wait.


They probably would have added on another 100 dollars for a 20 dollar lunch. Matthew went with me so it would have cost close to 20 dollars. I was glad to have him with me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are the mermaid tails that I have made in the past 9 days.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> They probably would have added on another 100 dollars for a 20 dollar lunch. Matthew went with me so it would have cost close to 20 dollars. I was glad to have him with me.


 :sm09: Glad Matthew was there for good company, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are beautiful! Thanks for the pics!


pacer said:



> Here are the mermaid tails that I have made in the past 9 days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that all went well with DH's procedure. Wow, yah we used to do the same thing, just popped in and the stitches came out. I sure hope that they get some good answers soon, a month is way to long to have to wait under the circumstances I think.
> Allergies suck, mine kicked up today pretty badly.


I had dissolving sutures with my dental work and it was great. I did take some other stitches out myself once, though. The doc showed me what it should look like when they were ready to come out and said as long as I didn't have any trouble to go for it when it was time since they were in an easy to reach spot. I also took some out for my husband more than once.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here are the mermaid tails that I have made in the past 9 days.


 :sm24: They look great! Glad your wait time was so productive.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Our news station showed a time-lapse video of the balloons launching, yesterday. It was very cool! (But I don't have to live with the traffic you must deal with during the fest...not fun for you).


People say it's the most photographed event in the world and we get balloonists from all over the world. At least we don't live too close to the park.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here are the mermaid tails that I have made in the past 9 days.


The Tale of the tails in the Tail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, how fun to visit DGD at work, and get hug and introduction.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the review of Hershners's Willow cotton; have wondered about it.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the opening, Sam and the summary. Was able to keep up somewhat but had two night runs and slept during the day. Didn't get a run yesterday and about the time I thought about bed (1 am), got a call from dispatch about a load picking up in Columbus, NE going to Kansas City, MO. Pick up was at 3 am with delivery by10:00. 1 1/2 hr drive to get it then 5 to deliver. Luckily took a late nap so took the load. Got up there, loaded and on my way. Delivered around 8:00. Not too much knitting or crocheting done. Frogged a potholder as my count was off; decided to do was clothes with the yarn. It is Willow cotton from Hershners (sp) and so soft. Doesn't shed like I Love This Cotton does. Also was able to get another heel done. Now to finish up the matching sock so I can do that heel and all my socked will be heeled. Since the are g to be a net, think I will just start the ribbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm glad your son is getting tests done and staying at hospital. Hope you both get some rest. Healing energy for your son. Praying they find out what is happening and can cure it quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you must be so proud of your accomplished daughter. My DD is a psychiatrist and had her first daughter in med school and second daughter doing residency at Stanford.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked that too and the book isn't cheap by any means.


busyworkerbee said:


> As beautiful as this Sam, can only get pattern by huying a book containing 30 patterns


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad your friend is safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, how fun to have a mermaid Tail! Nice work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a cute picture of the bunny & dog!


oneapril said:


> Tami, I thought you would enjoy this photo from my DD of her Bunny and her little old rescue doggie - best buds!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch Mary! That chair must have been quite uncomfortable; I couldn't have handled it well at all. Glad you had such delightful company though (Matthew!).


pacer said:


> They probably would have added on another 100 dollars for a 20 dollar lunch. Matthew went with me so it would have cost close to 20 dollars. I was glad to have him with me.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie, thoughts and prayers for you and your son. Hope there will be some resolution and treatment soon.

Julie, I'm sorry you are having a bad day. Know we are all sending hugs and cheering thoughts. My daughter, when she was only about 4, heard me crabbing about something, looked at me with her big, blue eyes, and said, "Momma, you know there is always something to be happy for." She is still a sweetie at 42!

I'm making some chili today. We have had a run of perfect fall days. We could use a little rain now, but it has been nice. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, thoughts and prayers for you and your son. Hope there will be some resolution and treatment soon.
> 
> Julie, I'm sorry you are having a bad day. Know we are all sending hugs and cheering thoughts. My daughter, when she was only about 4, heard me crabbing about something, looked at me with her big, blue eyes, and said, "Momma, you know there is always something to be happy for." She is still a sweetie at 42!
> 
> ...


Love the photo of bunny and dog--what a sweet pair!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should really join cathy - they have recipes, how to"s, and of course always some lovely knitting. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Gosh The Whoot just has pretty much everything imaginable.... they are cool. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least something is happening. What is an internist? Here Interns are those who are in their first year after medical school.


Internal medicine specialist


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Tami, I thought you would enjoy this photo from my DD of her Bunny and her little old rescue doggie - best buds!


That's a real cute picture April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here are the mermaid tails that I have made in the past 9 days.


Beautiful Mary . Some little girls are going to be very happy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont the hospitals organise some type of ambulance transfer to the other hospital?


They only transfer really sick people by ambulance if stable they can go by car
Margaret he said he was in so much pain with the swollen hand he didn't notice the rapid heart rate. I thought it would feel like it was jumping from his chest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They only transfer really sick people by ambulance if stable they can go by car
> Margaret he said he was in so much pain with the swollen hand he didn't notice the rapid heart rate. I thought it would feel like it was jumping from his chest


Is there any news Bonnie , or are they still doing tests


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They only transfer really sick people by ambulance if stable they can go by car
> Margaret he said he was in so much pain with the swollen hand he didn't notice the rapid heart rate. I thought it would feel like it was jumping from his chest


I know I it probably isn't this but this is the first symptom that sounds similar to my first grandson. Perhaps they already tested for this but just had to say something when it now sounds so much like DGS. He had unbelievable pain and it was MRSA. Swollen and so painful. Actually, when they treated it and found it was still resistant, it turned out to be ORSA. Still a superbug but has to be treated with a different antibiotic. Please have them at least rule this out. By the time they found out what it was with my DGS it had gone into the bone. We were lucky he didn't lose his arm as it took time to do the cultures and it kept moving up the arm before they knew how to treat it. I know you will be so glad to know what it is. I hadn't thought of this as it sounded different, but now it is sounding the same. At least worth a test. They actually say that these superbugs are so common now that any unexplained pain they should test for this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look great Mary! Question....Did you sew up the opening or are they just open on the other side?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena a the shawl is beautiful
Mary great mermaid tails
I've read through on my phone but not much commenting
Have had 2 different doctors see DS this morning still baffled as to what he has. Done tons of tests & so far all negative, some really nasty diseases ruled out thank goodness they are leaning toward a viral response that just had to run its course but who knows how long that will take. Still to see the senior doctors not sure if that will happen today or tomorrow. So we wait. Onthe bright side I'm getting a lot if knitting done. My socks will he done or nearly so by the tume I go home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I it probably isn't this but this is the first symptom that sounds similar to my first grandson. Perhaps they already tested for this but just had to say something when it now sounds so much like DGS. He had unbelievable pain and it was MRSA. Swollen and so painful. Actually, when they treated it and found it was still resistant, it turned out to be ORSA. Still a superbug but has to be treated with a different antibiotic. Please have them at least rule this out. By the time they found out what it was with my DGS it had gone into the bone. We were lucky he didn't lose his arm as it took time to do the cultures and it kept moving up the arm before they knew how to treat it. I know you will be so glad to know what it is. I hadn't thought of this as it sounded different, but now it is sounding the same. At least worth a test. They actually say that these superbugs are so common now that any unexplained pain they should test for this.


They have ruled that out as its not pussy & his white count is normal


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your friend is safe.


 :sm24: Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, thoughts and prayers for you and your son. Hope there will be some resolution and treatment soon.
> 
> Julie, I'm sorry you are having a bad day. Know we are all sending hugs and cheering thoughts. My daughter, when she was only about 4, heard me crabbing about something, looked at me with her big, blue eyes, and said, "Momma, you know there is always something to be happy for." She is still a sweetie at 42!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Your daughter is the same age as my Bronwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to check out these halloween patterns - especially the pumpkin basket and the adult pumpkin knit beanie. some really good ideas. can't remember if the charge or not. --- sam

http://frugalhaus.com/content/LTR161002.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Sorry to hear that your breathing is causing you problems do hope it settles down
> Happy birthday to Avery hope he starts to behave better now he's 9 , is he the grandson who wouldn't go to school ?
> Was feeling irritable today so went and took it out on my garden borders trying to get rid of it but I still feel all well to be honest I don't know what I feel but I don't like it . Hopefully I will get some sleep and it will disappear
> Was hoping to catch a glimpse of the black moon tonight before the world ends but no such luck it's clouded over out there , although I have watched it take shape this last few days . Could see like a black shape as the bright crescent moon got smaller


Hope you are feeling more settled by now, Sonja. We didn't get to see the Black Moon here, either.

Hope Sam is breathing better by now, also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling more settled by now, Sonja. We didn't get to see the Black Moon here, either.
> 
> Hope Sam is breathing better by now, also.


Thank you Tami . I'm ok a lot more calmer now


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Sunday to one and all. How are you Sam? I pray your breathing is better then when I got onto the forum today. It has to be horrible to have problems breathing. Sending out Healing prayers ,Love and big healing {{{HUGS}}} your way.

I do hope and pray everyone is doing well. I looked up the poncho pattern Sam and it is so cute. I think it's a keeper for the future great-grandchildren that might come my way. If family gets their heads out of their you know whats. LOL

I haven't been on this week trying to get this quilt done as soon as I can. Hand stitching sure tears up your fingers. I try using a thimble but it is to cumbersome and it slows me down. Do we have any quilters that has a solution or tips. I'm a novice on quilting. I think the next one I'll try this quilt as you go. I'm going to get a book on it and see how it is done.

The mermaid blanket is amazing and great work. I like the idea of just slipping your feet in and you are all wrapped up.

Have a great rest of the day and love to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry/Sharon....have you tried a leather thimble or the leather dots (can't remember what they are called). That's what I have had the best luck with when hand quilting.



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday to one and all. How are you Sam? I pray your breathing is better then when I got onto the forum today. It has to be horrible to have problems breathing. Sending out Healing prayers ,Love and big healing {{{HUGS}}} your way.
> 
> I do hope and pray everyone is doing well. I looked up the poncho pattern Sam and it is so cute. I think it's a keeper for the future great-grandchildren that might come my way. If family gets their heads out of their you know whats. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Question for you folks....was going to try grilling some corn still in the husks tonight and have had them soaking in water. Won't be grilling them tonight after all....should I leave them in the water or what. Will be doing them tomorrow instead.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for you folks....was going to try grilling some corn still in the husks tonight and have had them soaking in water. Won't be grilling them tonight after all....should I leave them in the water or what. Will be doing them tomorrow instead.


take them out of the water..they will get moldy and ruined. I'd suggest, at this point, to take the husks off them (they are a great source of unwelcome bacteria). Perhaps you can simply microwave them in the shucks, then take the husks off and freeze them placed in a plastic bag with the air taken out. When you are ready to grill them, thaw them and just put them on the grill, turning frequently. We do lots of corn and find that previously cooked in the microwave corn works well when reheated on the grill. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Joyce. I've never grilled corn so had no clue. I'll get them done now. 


flyty1n said:


> take them out of the water..they will get moldy and ruined. I'd suggest, at this point, to take the husks off them (they are a great source of unwelcome bacteria). Perhaps you can simply microwave them in the shucks, then take the husks off and freeze them placed in a plastic bag with the air taken out. When you are ready to grill them, thaw them and just put them on the grill, turning frequently. We do lots of corn and find that previously cooked in the microwave corn works well when reheated on the grill. Just a suggestion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I spoke too soon a while ago.... its bucketing down rain out there. Oh my word. :sm06:


Bucketing here as well- even a bit of hail. 
We were set for record crops but I hate to think what this weather is doing to them. I did hear that warm weather would allow them to dry without getting mould or fungus but a couple of niceish days followed by more rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you must be so proud of your accomplished daughter. My DD is a psychiatrist and had her first daughter in med school and second daughter doing residency at Stanford.


Not easy to fit kids in around work and study for them is it?
And yes I am proud of her- as I'm sure you are of yours as well. Mind you I also think she is crazy. Along with passing her pediatric exams and then having a baby she did a Masters in Clinical Education. Took me so much hard work to do my Masters and she just breezed through hers. Very highly motivated- but so far seems to be able to balance it. I sure wouldn't be doing so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was over here tonight & told me he was feeling terrible, anyway, he didn't say he wanted to go to the ER when I asked but 2 hrs later he called me, he'd driven himself to the hospital. His heart rate was 220 when he got there!!
> Anyway they are keeping him there tonight & I'm to pick him up at 8:30 in the morning & drive him to Saskatoon. I've got his stuff packed & my stuff packed as I hope they keep him until they get some answers. I'm getting very worried!


Oh wow! Did you knock him upside his head for driving himself, I am so glad he made it safely and I hope that he's doing much better in Saskatoon and that you get some good answers soon. Very scary. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was standing on the stairs supervising the classes coming into school when one girl (who was new to the school and just settling in) was obviously being hassled by the two boys in front of her. I shouted and both boys turned away from her to face me - quick as a flash she put one hand on either side of each of their heads and banged their heads together! Me....I saw nothing!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a good time at the barbecue last night. Found a good home for the craft books I was clearing out. Good chat and company. The food was late due to a very heavy downpour needing an emergency shelter for the cooking are to be improvised. The food was tasty and plentiful. Did some laundry and magazine sorting today. Off to knitting group tomorrow. Take care all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not in the best of moods at the moment, not sure why. One good thing, though, my friend on the Murray River trip, is safely home. The bad weather just meant some of the shore trips were cancelled.


Do you know where she was on the Murray?
Good to hear she is back safely. I'm sure we would have heard if anything had happened to a cruise boat on the Murray. I'm assuming as you mentioned shore trips cancelled she was on a cruise not hiring their own boat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

All these lovely mermaid tails- doe sanyone know if they are actually good or just a fad. I think I would rather be able to get up easier than having to pull it off whenever I needed to get up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I haven't been on this week trying to get this quilt done as soon as I can. Hand stitching sure tears up your fingers. I try using a thimble but it is to cumbersome and it slows me down. Do we have any quilters that has a solution or tips. I'm a novice on quilting. I think the next one I'll try this quilt as you go. I'm going to get a book on it and see how it is done.


Do you have an actual quilter's thimble or are you using a regular sewing thimble? There is a difference and it is the raised edge on the tip of the thing which catches the thread end of the thimble and keeps it from slipping off while you are pushing the needle through the quilt. And they do come in various sizes so that they aren't too big or too small to fit comfortably on the finger you prefer to use to work the needle. Hope this helps you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Internal medicine specialist


Which I assume is our Physician ( a specialist in general medical conditions as opposed to surgical). And for even more complicated issues then have cardiologist, oncologists etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They have ruled that out as its not pussy & his white count is normal


And here you have an example of why we were always told in told in nursing school not to use the term pus! Isn't it funny the things you remember? Being told not to use pus as it became pussy and cats had nothing to do with the issue. So 40 years later I still know it. I can still see Sister Tabalotomy (sp?) standing there telling us to never use it


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok I'm up to page 23.

Sam I hope you are feeling much, much better and to all others that are having health issues.
Love the Mermaid's Gwenn and I think Pacer you have also posted a couple that you've knitted. What a joy to have a Grandchild to make these for. Or anyone else for that matter.
Couldn't keep up last week with the KTP, didn't even get to read past page 15 I believe, hopefully this week will go better.
Wondering how Mathew is doing with his Christmas drawing, maybe he has finished and I missed the final sketch.

Have been so busy and yet not really leaving the area till this afternoon. Thought to myself get out of here woman, take a drive down to Newmarket and do some window shopping, so I did, lol! Wow I couldn't believe how the trees are already changing color, also several of the side roads have been paved so no more pot holes to dodge. 
Was a lovely relaxing day for myself. Wanted to buy something for my front porch entrance for Autumn but didn't see anything that I liked, guess most have already been sold. Don't want flowers as it will only be another couple of weeks and then they will be killed off with the frost. 
If I manage to give myself a couple of hours next week think I will visit the 2nd hand stores and see if they have something I could paint and decorate that would be different. At least I have a Fall wreath hanging on the front door so it's not as if I have nothing.
Haven't heard anything from the doctors office so will be phoning tomorrow to see if they have my results back from the X-Rays and Ultrsound. Frustrating, but some of you have worse things to deal with than I.

Back to reading KTP.
Thinking of you ALL even though I'm one of the lazy ones when it comes to typing comments. Honestly don't know how you all manage to keep up, BUT I do read as often as I can.

Best of Health & Happyness to ALL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs! (hilarious)
> 
> Went to get my photo for my driver's license today. Here is a conversation while I waited:
> Man: Do I sign my name with senior?
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you know where she was on the Murray?
> Good to hear she is back safely. I'm sure we would have heard if anything had happened to a cruise boat on the Murray. I'm assuming as you mentioned shore trips cancelled she was on a cruise not hiring their own boat.


Yes it was a cruise, and I gather in SA, not Victoria.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> It's been raining all morning but has just brightened up, but still cold. Am going to dinner at eldests this evening. Should be a good time. I've given about a dozen books to my sons partners Mum to pass on to her quilting sewing friends. Fortunately Chris went through them and some of them are worth selling and one is so expensive second hand that I'm keeping it. Proves its always worth checking. I've only my art and geography books to sort ! My paperback novels I've already re homed as I use my kindle for them now. I will get straight eventually. I was telling a neighbour that I've been here nearly a year and am still not sorted. She laughed and said it was the same for her and she has been here four years. That made me feel much better.
> I've been knitting the little hats for the Innocent big knit campaign. So far I've done about 20 and will take them to Ally Pally with me on Wednesday as they have a collection point there.
> As its now 2.30 pm I'd best get dressed as I'm still in my dressing gown! Take care all. Stay safe.


Wow, I'm glad he double checked them for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon, I use a metal thimble for pushing the needle through the top and a leather thimble on the bottom side. They do take some getting used to, especially learning to feel the needle tip with the leather thimble on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it was a cruise, and I gather in SA, not Victoria.


A few year ago now (well actually 16 as it was for Mums 70th!doesn't seem that long ago) Mum and I went on the Proud MAry from Murray Bridge for 5 days. It was a great trip. 
A negative highlight though was one night we were told that our pastry cook onboard was cooking Golden Syrup Dumplings. Great we equally awaited them and they were solid! Never tasted such terrible ones. Now I want some! However I am planning on using up bread probably Bread and Butter Pudding, but may decide on Bread Pudding. Have large loaf that won't fit in the toaster and the grill here doesn't work so can't toast it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here you have an example of why we were always told in told in nursing school not to use the term pus! Isn't it funny the things you remember? Being told not to use pus as it became pussy and cats had nothing to do with the issue. So 40 years later I still know it. I can still see Sister Tabalotomy (sp?) standing there telling us to never use it


???????? I thought that as soon as I write it


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> so you are in Kansas City tonight. hope it is warmer here than it is here. we just had another good rain. think it is to last through tomorrow. then dry up for the beginning of the week. looking forward to next weekend. let me know when you are home. i'm think the place i like in bryan - what do you think? --- sam


Sam, I may have wrote the wrong date when I will be home. I have a drs appt on Nov 7th. I may have put Oct because my mind can't get around the fact that it is already Oct. Realized today that I will need to pop in there before then as the meds were only gotten for a month. I'll let you know. I just can't believe it is already late in the year.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sharon, I use a metal thimble for pushing the needle through the top and a leather thimble on the bottom side. They do take some getting used to, especially learning to feel the needle tip with the leather thimble on.


I've never been able to use a thimble, not sure why but soon as I put one on I become a complete clutz


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, I may have wrote the wrong date when I will be home. I have a drs appt on Nov 7th. I may have put Oct because my mind can't get around the fact that it is already Oct. Realized today that I will need to pop in there before then as the meds were only gotten for a month. I'll let you know. I just can't believe it is already late in the year.
> 
> Kathy


I know- talking about knitting a Dormouse in a tea pot for Elizabeth's birthday party and realise it is next month. Her party is the last weekend in November (birthday not till the 1 December). But how can her 1st birthday party be next month? As her father's birthday is the 4th they are doing her party the weekend before so that Bretts can be on his birthday weekend.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the review of Hershners's Willow cotton; have wondered about it.


I'll post pic when I finish the ball. Looks like I may get three washcloths out of it. I'm keepin these as I love the colors.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I'm back at the same place for one more night, the various doctors decided one more specialist must see him & he won't be back until tomorrow. He sent me back to my room early as he had a sleep this afternoon & is feeling better & wants to do some studying.
I hope I get more sleep tonight, I can't sleep through all the traffic noise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret & Desert Joy, you must both be so proud of your daughters, such an accomplishment & juggling kids too. I know how hard it is to study with little kids & I didn't do anything so complicated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I'm back at the same place for one more night, the various doctors decided one more specialist must see him & he won't be back until tomorrow. He sent me back to my room early as he had a sleep this afternoon & is feeling better & wants to do some studying.
> I hope I get more sleep tonight, I can't sleep through all the traffic noise


Good that he is feeling a bit better. Hopefully this one can work out what is going on.
Hope you can sleep better. Traffic is something you wouldn't hear too much of at your place.
David and I were amazed at how planes flew over last night - getting in and out before the curfew we figure. Seemed more than normal maybe something to do with the wind direction. But do get a lot here, and I know from flying in that they come in on this side of the city. Doesn't bother me but do tend to notice them.
Well I'm going out for a walk and to get a coffee and some milk. If I decide to do a Bread and Butter Pudding will need more milk. Blue sky so will go now and hope I don't get rained on. Will go fairly close though so if it rains not too far to go.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Mary . Some little girls are going to be very happy


Those are for the great nephews. I am calling them fish tail afghans.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9pm here and I have skimmed through. 

Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺

Have felt yucky all day with this cold. Slept a bit longer each time between waking up. 

I feel awful as I had a talk with Greg this afternoon and he informed me he has been hanging around with a girl and she has feelings for him and he is starting to have them for her. So I am being replaced possibly?! Dunno. Kinda silly of me to feel this way as I left him. But I thought we were working on a common goal of bettering ourselves to be a better family and get back together one day. I have myself all in a flustered. He is going to come tomorrow so we can talk. He was crying as hard as I was today
Said he isn't sure what to do. Well neither do no. 
Sorry everyone I am in a right state and I am just going to go. Will check in tomorrow and let you know how it all went. 

Thank you all for continuing to live and support me. You will never know how much I appreciate it all. 
❤ XO


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I'm back at the same place for one more night, the various doctors decided one more specialist must see him & he won't be back until tomorrow. He sent me back to my room early as he had a sleep this afternoon & is feeling better & wants to do some studying.
> I hope I get more sleep tonight, I can't sleep through all the traffic noise


It is good that he is feeling better but I would still like answers to what is going on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good that he is feeling better but I would still like answers to what is going on.


Me too, when I hear " just a virus that has to work itself out", I think of Sonjas DH & a fellow from town who both ends up with heart problems. I'm still worried but DH told me not to worry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, m sorry things aren't going well for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, when I hear " just a virus that has to work itself out", I think of Sonjas DH & a fellow from town who both ends up with heart problems. I'm still worried but DH told me not to worry


I would be worried until I got answers. When my oldest had trouble with his left leg at 2 years old I was told he was probably just seeking attention or just growing pains so I started video taping and became more adamant about the problem so a bone and tissue scan was ordered. Legg Perthes Disease is what was found. Seeking attention? Not!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Daralene and Gwen, sweet potato bowls were delicious. I didn't use feta as I'm dairy free but didn't miss it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and I have skimmed through.
> 
> Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺
> 
> ...


 Even if it was you who left him feeling like you might be replaced must be hard. It seems to me that it is far too early for him to be looking at a new relationship. Even ignoring the side of whether or not the relationship between you both has a potential future or not emotionally he is sure to be unstable still. And he needs time to process the aspects of the breakdown that were his fault and need to be addressed first so he doesn't make the same mistake in a future relationship- whether that be with you or someone else.
And it will hard on Gage as well just when he seems to be making progress as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, when I hear " just a virus that has to work itself out", I think of Sonjas DH & a fellow from town who both ends up with heart problems. I'm still worried but DH told me not to worry


Most viruses do just work themselves out and little can be done. So most likely if this is the case he will be fine, but we also know that occasionally they can nasty effects. And so worrying is to be expected. Maybe this next specialist will have more ideas to look at. But unfortunately there are still things that medicine can't work out either.
For now Bonnie try to look at the fact that most viruses do go and leave no residual effects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few year ago now (well actually 16 as it was for Mums 70th!doesn't seem that long ago) Mum and I went on the Proud MAry from Murray Bridge for 5 days. It was a great trip.
> A negative highlight though was one night we were told that our pastry cook onboard was cooking Golden Syrup Dumplings. Great we equally awaited them and they were solid! Never tasted such terrible ones. Now I want some! However I am planning on using up bread probably Bread and Butter Pudding, but may decide on Bread Pudding. Have large loaf that won't fit in the toaster and the grill here doesn't work so can't toast it.


 :sm24: Not MY favourite though- NOT a fan of Bread pudding or Bread and Butter Pudding- mine would become French Toast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and I have skimmed through.
> 
> Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of this twist in your tale, Melody. How very unfortunate,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Not MY favourite though- NOT a fan of Bread pudding or Bread and Butter Pudding- mine would become French Toast!


As I think David will prefer Bread and Butter Pudding will go for that one. Never have done French Toast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look great mary - someone is going to be nice and warm in them. --- sam



pacer said:


> Here are the mermaid tails that I have made in the past 9 days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well that is good news. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> They have ruled that out as its not pussy & his white count is normal


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sharon - it's getting better - i am just not good when my breathing gets in the way of things i want to do - hopefully the prednisone will do the trick. one more day of meds to take. i hope your back problems have been getting better and the pain is managable. of all the quilters i have known they have all used a thimble - even the quilting ladies at the church when i was growing up. i think if you continue to use a thimble you speed will get better with practice. would love having a picture of the finished quilt. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Sunday to one and all. How are you Sam? I pray your breathing is better then when I got onto the forum today. It has to be horrible to have problems breathing. Sending out Healing prayers ,Love and big healing {{{HUGS}}} your way.
> 
> I do hope and pray everyone is doing well. I looked up the poncho pattern Sam and it is so cute. I think it's a keeper for the future great-grandchildren that might come my way. If family gets their heads out of their you know whats. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would make fresh water loaded with salt - at least that is the way we used to do them - just keep them cool and let them soak. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Question for you folks....was going to try grilling some corn still in the husks tonight and have had them soaking in water. Won't be grilling them tonight after all....should I leave them in the water or what. Will be doing them tomorrow instead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is always good to go out and do something different - being at home too much is not a good thing - i know. i am sure you will find something that screams fall - you might think scarecrow. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Ok I'm up to page 23.
> 
> Sam I hope you are feeling much, much better and to all others that are having health issues.
> Love the Mermaid's Gwenn and I think Pacer you have also posted a couple that you've knitted. What a joy to have a Grandchild to make these for. Or anyone else for that matter.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother used to toast bread in the oven under the broiler when a large amount was needed. --- sam



darowil said:


> A few year ago now (well actually 16 as it was for Mums 70th!doesn't seem that long ago) Mum and I went on the Proud MAry from Murray Bridge for 5 days. It was a great trip.
> A negative highlight though was one night we were told that our pastry cook onboard was cooking Golden Syrup Dumplings. Great we equally awaited them and they were solid! Never tasted such terrible ones. Now I want some! However I am planning on using up bread probably Bread and Butter Pudding, but may decide on Bread Pudding. Have large loaf that won't fit in the toaster and the grill here doesn't work so can't toast it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just an email or phone call away. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam, I may have wrote the wrong date when I will be home. I have a drs appt on Nov 7th. I may have put Oct because my mind can't get around the fact that it is already Oct. Realized today that I will need to pop in there before then as the meds were only gotten for a month. I'll let you know. I just can't believe it is already late in the year.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have a curfew on planes coming and going? --- sam



darowil said:


> Good that he is feeling a bit better. Hopefully this one can work out what is going on.
> Hope you can sleep better. Traffic is something you wouldn't hear too much of at your place.
> David and I were amazed at how planes flew over last night - getting in and out before the curfew we figure. Seemed more than normal maybe something to do with the wind direction. But do get a lot here, and I know from flying in that they come in on this side of the city. Doesn't bother me but do tend to notice them.
> Well I'm going out for a walk and to get a coffee and some milk. If I decide to do a Bread and Butter Pudding will need more milk. Blue sky so will go now and hope I don't get rained on. Will go fairly close though so if it rains not too far to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is an interesting change of events. but devious mind me is i'm wondering if it is a ploy to get you to come back sooner. i may be out of the ball park here but it is a thought. and don't you fall for it if that is what it is - if he has to be devious to get you back you are better on your own. look how far you have come. men are not a necessity to happiness. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and I have skimmed through.
> 
> Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to know joy - thanks for the report. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Daralene and Gwen, sweet potato bowls were delicious. I didn't use feta as I'm dairy free but didn't miss it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother used to toast bread in the oven under the broiler when a large amount was needed. --- sam


Thats our grill which is not working here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wonder with the poly in it whether it will wipe up water as well as pure cotton or maybe these are just to be shower/face washcloths. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> I'll post pic when I finish the ball. Looks like I may get three washcloths out of it. I'm keepin these as I love the colors.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm hoping for a report from the person that is seeing him tomorrow that will solve the issue. virus usually works themselves out - i'm not a betting man - i want definite results and actions. just me though. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, when I hear " just a virus that has to work itself out", I think of Sonjas DH & a fellow from town who both ends up with heart problems. I'm still worried but DH told me not to worry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have a curfew on planes coming and going? --- sam


Yep. 11pm to 6am. Certain low noise planes and emergencies are allowed. As well limited numbers of international landings one hour either side (I assume to fit in with times in different parts of the world and especially with daylight saving/summer times in many places). For which people like Althea who used to come here are grateful as she lives very near the airport. And even here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Those are for the great nephews. I am calling them fish tail afghans.


As soon as I posted my comment I thought boys would like them to as they are fish tails .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, when I hear " just a virus that has to work itself out", I think of Sonjas DH & a fellow from town who both ends up with heart problems. I'm still worried but DH told me not to worry


My thoughts too Bonnie but usually viruses do just work them selves out . You are not going to stop worrying till your son is all better that is what mothers do . Doesn't matter how old they are they are still our babies . 
Hope you do manage to get some sleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I think David will prefer Bread and Butter Pudding will go for that one. Never have done French Toast.


To my palate it is scrummy- and you can do it with Vegemite or sweet stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of you, and the whole family, today, Sonja. If tears come let them flow, they are very healing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you, and the whole family, today, Sonja. If tears come let them flow, they are very healing.


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


God Bless you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bundyanne, who sometimes drops by, here, just posted this, please note the warning in the title!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426498-1.html


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.

The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.

Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


Good to hear from you, we have been thinking about you. Glad to hear things are going well, and hoping that the pain becomes less very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you, and the whole family, today, Sonja. If tears come let them flow, they are very healing.


Well said, Julie. I would add my thoughts for you all today too, Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


Wonderful to hear from you, Denise. Glad you are handling the pain. I gather you may be home fairly soon?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not in the best of moods at the moment, not sure why. One good thing, though, my friend on the Murray River trip, is safely home. The bad weather just meant some of the shore trips were cancelled.


Sorry you not feeling so great Julie. Chin up. Great that your friend is safe and sound.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry you not feeling so great Julie. Chin up. Great that your friend is safe and sound.


Fortunately, Cathy, it passed. I had a much better day today. I went down to Papakura Marae with two friends, to show them the weaving- they were most impressed with what the ladies are doing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you should really join cathy - they have recipes, how to"s, and of course always some lovely knitting. --- sam


RE The whoot..... I joined ages ago Sam.... it is a great site.

I meant to comment on Mary's mermaid tails.... great job! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately, Cathy, it passed. I had a much better day today. I went down to Papakura Marae with two friends, to show them the weaving- they were most impressed with what the ladies are doing.


Wonderful, I am glad you had a day out. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They only transfer really sick people by ambulance if stable they can go by car
> Margaret he said he was in so much pain with the swollen hand he didn't notice the rapid heart rate. I thought it would feel like it was jumping from his chest


 :sm24: Geez I would have thought that he qualifed for really sick especially with that heart rate.

I will read on to see if you know any more yet....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena a the shawl is beautiful
> Mary great mermaid tails
> I've read through on my phone but not much commenting
> Have had 2 different doctors see DS this morning still baffled as to what he has. Done tons of tests & so far all negative, some really nasty diseases ruled out thank goodness they are leaning toward a viral response that just had to run its course but who knows how long that will take. Still to see the senior doctors not sure if that will happen today or tomorrow. So we wait. Onthe bright side I'm getting a lot if knitting done. My socks will he done or nearly so by the tume I go home


Well I am glad none of the nasty diseases have come back positive. Yay for the knitting to help with the waiting. Hugs and take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Bucketing here as well- even a bit of hail.
> We were set for record crops but I hate to think what this weather is doing to them. I did hear that warm weather would allow them to dry without getting mould or fungus but a couple of niceish days followed by more rain.


 :sm06: It rained quite a bit overnight and very windy again today, the grass actually was dry enough for my neighbour/gardener to mow front and back for me. It was getting really long. We are to have cold, wind and rain tomorrow and Wednesday and I think Thursday is to be 23c and sunshine.... YAY


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Ok I'm up to page 23.
> 
> Sam I hope you are feeling much, much better and to all others that are having health issues.
> Love the Mermaid's Gwenn and I think Pacer you have also posted a couple that you've knitted. What a joy to have a Grandchild to make these for. Or anyone else for that matter.
> ...


Golly those results are taking a while, I hope the doctor has them by now. I hope you find a project for your porch next week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I'm back at the same place for one more night, the various doctors decided one more specialist must see him & he won't be back until tomorrow. He sent me back to my room early as he had a sleep this afternoon & is feeling better & wants to do some studying.
> I hope I get more sleep tonight, I can't sleep through all the traffic noise


Well it sounds like they are being thorough, I hope they know what it is thats wrong before they send him home though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and I have skimmed through.
> 
> Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺
> 
> ...


I hope things work out for you Melody... big hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To my palate it is scrummy- and you can do it with Vegemite or sweet stuff.


One respect I am definitely not Aussie is I don't like Vegemite. Promite for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I think David will prefer Bread and Butter Pudding will go for that one. Never have done French Toast.


Enjoy the bread and butter pudding., I dont like it and would go for the French Toast also. :sm17:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you, and the whole family, today, Sonja. If tears come let them flow, they are very healing.


Yes indeed I hope it is a positive time of remembering Simon not just sorrow at saying your final goodbyes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


Good to hear from you Nicho. With Mushy brains maybe wait till Friday catch up with us then and start on a brand new tea party. A quick pop in when you can just to say how things going would be nice if possible. But don't worry trying to get mushy brtain round everything going on. I assume it is the meds you are on- and residual anaesthetic doesn't help either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To my palate it is scrummy- and you can do it with Vegemite or sweet stuff.


I have never had vegemite on French Toast... mmm I would probably like it. I dooooo like the sweet stuff though LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes indeed I hope it is a positive time of remembering Simon not just sorrow at saying your final goodbyes.


Ditto.... thinking of you Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: It rained quite a bit overnight and very windy again today, the grass actually was dry enough for my neighbour/gardener to mow front and back for me. It was getting really long. We are to have cold, wind and rain tomorrow and Wednesday and I think Thursday is to be 23c and sunshine.... YAY


We are looking at 27 Thursday and Friday. That will be a bit of a shock to the system after the weather we've having. Flood watches again for some areas. Almost constant I think for almost a week.
But it could be good for the crops if it isn't too late to dry them out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy the bread and butter pudding., I dont like it and would go for the French Toast also. :sm17:


Really enjoyed it. And our main course as well. Sweet potato and Halloumi pasta. A very enjoyable meal indeed.
http://www.cookrepublic.com/creamy_sweet-potato-and-halloumi-pasta/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as we still have stale bread how do I make French Toast?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


Good to hear from you. Great that you are in rehab and doing well. I hope your pain reduces a lot very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well as we still have stale bread how do I make French Toast?


Lots of different ways... Beat eggs, little milk and if like add some cinnamon, dip bread in and fry on both sides... I like French toast with jam on. Or you could put banana on. Have a look on google, lots of variations. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Lots of different ways... Beat eggs, little milk and if like add some cinnamon, dip bread in and fry on both sides... I like French toast with jam on. Or you could put banana on. Have a look on google, lots of variations. Good luck.


This one sounds yummo.... http://www.mccormick.com/recipes/breakfast-brunch/quick-and-easy-french-toast


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is an interesting change of events. but devious mind me is i'm wondering if it is a ploy to get you to come back sooner. i may be out of the ball park here but it is a thought. and don't you fall for it if that is what it is - if he has to be devious to get you back you are better on your own. look how far you have come. men are not a necessity to happiness. --- sam


I am so sorry for this turn of events, but would agree with Sam. At any rate, one wonders why he is not looking to make changes in his life but rather, again looking outside himself for things to get better. I am sure this must be a terrible experience for you. Hang in there and stay the course.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Take 2-3 eggs, about 1/2 cup of milk, 1-2 TBS of sugar (depends on how much sweetness you like) and 1 tsp of vanilla and a pinch of salt. Beat it together well with a fork. Heat a pan with oil (or if you prefer, oil with a bit of butter-butter will burn faster alone). Dip the bread slice in this egg mixture, first on one side, then on the other. Place in the hot frying pan, brown on one side, turn it over, brown on the other side. Take it out, do the next slide. Serve with butter and jam or syrup. Once cooked, it can be frozen in individual baggies and put in the toaster as needed the next day or week for breakfast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This one sounds yummo.... http://www.mccormick.com/recipes/breakfast-brunch/quick-and-easy-french-toast


Thanks Cathy. That was the type of thing I thought it was- but was thrown by putting vegemite with it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Take 2-3 eggs, about 1/2 cup of milk, 1-2 TBS of sugar (depends on how much sweetness you like) and 1 tsp of vanilla and a pinch of salt. Beat it together well with a fork. Heat a pan with oil (or if you prefer, oil with a bit of butter-butter will burn faster alone). Dip the bread slice in this egg mixture, first on one side, then on the other. Place in the hot frying pan, brown on one side, turn it over, brown on the other side. Take it out, do the next slide. Serve with butter and jam or syrup. Once cooked, it can be frozen in individual baggies and put in the toaster as needed the next day or week for breakfast.


Thanks. Might have to give one of these a try tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Cathy. That was the type of thing I thought it was- but was thrown by putting vegemite with it!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24:


While I thought this was what it was I didn't know how to do it so the various recipes are useful


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> One respect I am definitely not Aussie is I don't like Vegemite. Promite for me.


Never heard of Promite.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicho happy to hear that surgery went well and on the road to recovery.

Sonja my thoughts and heart are with you and your family today. It will be a hard day but you will get through it. Knowing that Simon is at peace now and an angel watching over you all will hopefully help you get through it all.
We love you ❤

Off to get my day started. Only God knows what
it will hold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never heard of Promite.


Similar to Vegemite and Marmite but I prefer it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks. Might have to give one of these a try tomorrow.


There's also a baked french toast version.Many recipes on web..don't skimp on the cream cheese.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar to Vegemite and Marmite but I prefer it.


Never tasted any of them, but I do like Bovril (beef drink) although I don't fancy the idea of it on bread or toast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never tasted any of them, but I do like Bovril (beef drink) although I don't fancy the idea of it on bread or toast.


Bovril is lovely on fresh white bread with butter (real butter). However don't like it as a drink.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have any of you UKers seen these ads? 



Posted on KPs digest. Ads with knitted characters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now of to bed. See you sometime tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have any of you UKers seen these ads?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on KPs digest. Ads with knitted characters.


Haven't seen these before, but from what I can gather this was a one off done for ITV's 'Text Santa' charity appeal. These are all adverts that are on normally, but with real people not the knitted versions...very clever!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now of to bed. See you sometime tomorrow.


Sleep well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, glad surgery went well. Hope pain levels drop quickly.
Mel, it must be hard to deal with Greg's behavior. Remember, we care for you deeply and are here for you.
Sonja, thinking of you on this hard day. I wish I lived closer so we could be there to comfort you and your DH, DSs and DDIL. I am glad that you can have the memory of you and Simon laughing together on that last morning of his life.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, happy you could have a fun day out with friends.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sonja, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today. (((Special Hugs)))


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Denise, so good to hear from you. Sounds like you are on a good track and will be healing and pain lessening each day. 

And Mel, big, tight, long hugs to you. All our situations are unique, but many of us have been there and know it is hard. We all have expectations that sometimes just are not met. Stay strong; know that you are in our hearts. I know you are thinking about Gage, but unfortunately, Greg does not seem to be doing that. Don't be afraid to vent to us. 

Sonia, my heart is with you today. Grieving is such a personal thing; we all find a way and there isn't just one that is right. I was just eager to have the memorial service over and behind me; the thought of hearing all the expressions of loss was difficult for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. Hope your breathing has improved in the meantime. Belated Happy Birthday to Avery. I haven't been on TP since Friday so I have a lot to catch up on.

Thanks Kate for the summary. Cute picture of Luke and his friend.
Gwen - Nice job on the mermaid tail.
Sonja - Black moon? What did I miss? Was there an eclipse?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. Thanks to everyone who has helped to get this tea party started.
> 
> Bella did come home on Wednesday so I did meals for Wednesday and Thursday this week. I will do meals for Sunday and Tuesday next week. Part of the family is driving to Florida on Wednesday next week to attend parent's weekend at Hannah's College. The doctors informed Bella's parents to get out of the house and give quality of life to everyone in the family. It is quite scary for these parents but they have a list of hospitals for the route they are traveling.
> 
> I am knitting away on the same pattern Gwen is doing. On my 3rd mermaid tail aka fish tail since 2 are for great nephews. I am planning on gifting them next weekend when I will be going camping with them. They will also get some books along with the tails.


Good news that Bella is home. Is the family taking her on the trip too?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear. I picked up some sweet potatoes and some shallots so I will try to give this a go this week. I'll go ahead and pickle the shallots today.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Daralene and Gwen, sweet potato bowls were delicious. I didn't use feta as I'm dairy free but didn't miss it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


Good to hear from you Nicho. Glad all is going well for you. The healing all takes time and can't be rushed but I'm sure you'll be home and dancing before long! Take care and do all you are told in rehab!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wonderful, I am glad you had a day out. :sm24: :sm11:


Will be busy, today, too, which is always better!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking at the construction I think the pattern Mary and I have used could easily be converted to being a shark. (Listen to me....LOL...never designed a pattern in my live!) In my mind at least I think you could close off the bottom in a different direction so the end tail went up and down like a sharks then make fins to add in on the side and top. Around the opening you could also pick up stitches and knit teeth. Oh well.....ignore me.....I'm going to use a shark pattern I found for free.....


Swedenme said:


> As soon as I posted my comment I thought boys would like them to as they are fish tails .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> One respect I am definitely not Aussie is I don't like Vegemite. Promite for me.


Fair enough, I had remembered only, that you didn't like Marmite!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have never had vegemite on French Toast... mmm I would probably like it. I dooooo like the sweet stuff though LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is funny.


Lurker 2 said:


> Bundyanne, who sometimes drops by, here, just posted this, please note the warning in the title!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426498-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Denise. Glad the surgery went well and that you will be going to the rehab facility. Sounds like your recovery is going well. Keeping you in prayer.



nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar to Vegemite and Marmite but I prefer it.


It's similar to Bovril.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, happy you could have a fun day out with friends.


Doesn't happen often, but great when it does. Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE this commercial. Haven't seen it here yet.


darowil said:


> Have any of you UKers seen these ads?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on KPs digest. Ads with knitted characters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is for Sam:
I found part of Shannon Te Ao's Installation that won the First Prize in the Gordon Walters Memorial Art Competition, this last weekend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is for Sam:
> I found part of Shannon Te Ao's Installation that won the First Prize in the Gordon Walters Memorial Art Competition, this last weekend.


I have a collection like that outside my back door. Does that make me an artist?! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bundyanne, who sometimes drops by, here, just posted this, please note the warning in the title!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426498-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to surround in warm healing goodness. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we use applesauce or syrup - i am partial to maple syrup on french toast. strawberry jam is also a favorite. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Lots of different ways... Beat eggs, little milk and if like add some cinnamon, dip bread in and fry on both sides... I like French toast with jam on. Or you could put banana on. Have a look on google, lots of variations. Good luck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



darowil said:


> Have any of you UKers seen these ads?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on KPs digest. Ads with knitted characters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a problem calling that art - it's a bunch of plants - looking something like my back yard which i admit is mostly weeks but they arrange similarly. i guess i like my art to look like something that i can understand. thanks for posting the picture julie - appreciate it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is for Sam:
> I found part of Shannon Te Ao's Installation that won the First Prize in the Gordon Walters Memorial Art Competition, this last weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear sonja - thinking of you all day today - good memories will help get you through this. i have never lost a child but i can imagine how devastating it would be. but i do know what it is like to loose a loved one. but as you go through this first year saying to yourself - three months ago we - - - - or the first christmas - or simon's birthday - they will all be firsts without him around to help celebrate. but i have found that after the first year - when i could say "over a year ago - - - - " it felt like i had reached a plateau. the missing was still there - the pain was still there but somehow is was easier to bear - there were still bad days - there will always be sad days - but they become easier in time. i'm not sure i've said this right - but it will become easier - and always we are hear for you 24/7 - and we always have your back. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, I have been thinking of you and your family. Know that we are all surrounding you with love and prayers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, that is a perfect way of explaining how the grief process goes. The deep raw pain softens with time but never goes away completely.
How can it when the loved one is a part of you, especially a child. 
Well it's all happening for us, we picked Stus older brother up at the airport yesterday and he was very surprised at how big and busy our city has become since he moved away 11 years ago. He's 78 and has slowed down somewhat after heart attack 18 months ago, but has recovered very well and looking forward to going over to Aussie on Thursday with us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We left home bright & early & all went well with DHs procedure, he was let out just after noon, since he'd been starving we went for lunch right away. Pizza Hut had a deal on, if you bout a pizza at regular price you could buy up to 5 more for $5 each, not sure how they can sell them for that. Anyway, we ate pizza for lunch & brought home 2 extras, enough to share with both sons & still had enough for the GKs & me for supper. DH said he didn't want to eat yet.
> DS2 came over just before supper to get me to take out the stitches from his biopsy sites, he was to go today & get them out at the hospital but when he called to ask what time, they told he he needed an appointment with the doctor & there were no open spots- they didn't tell him last week he needed an appointment????- & people used to just go to outpatients & the nurses took them out, you only needed to see the doctor if they didn't look good.
> He's been on prednisone for several days & was feeling a bit better but today is feeling terrible & his hand & elbow are terribly swollen. It's been a drizzly, ugly day, not sure if that may be causing some of his trouble. They told. Him it will be a month before he can see the specialist, he's not happy about that. I would think someone his age should be considered urgent s they can get this fixed up & back to work. We may phone our Doctor friend in Edmonton & see if he can get him in sooner. I think this is getting him down. He has 2 exams left to finish his 2nd class power engineering ticket & has booked to write one in December so has been studying for that rather than waste his down time.
> 
> I felt crappy again today with this stupid cold/allergy thing, had to pick the GKs up on the way home from North Battleford so told them I needed to crash on the couch for a while but every time I dosed off they would start fighting ???? I think I will try going to bed early tonight


Since your son's hand and elbow are swollen, I think it would be urgent that the doctor see him right away. Might be worth a call to the doctor's office. Since I'm 3 days later than your message, I hope he's better or the doctor has seen him. I saw in your later post that he went to the ER. Hopefully they won't release him until they solve the problem.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs! (hilarious)
> 
> Went to get my photo for my driver's license today. Here is a conversation while I waited:
> Man: Do I sign my name with senior?
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> dear sonja - thinking of you all day today - good memories will help get you through this. i have never lost a child but i can imagine how devastating it would be. but i do know what it is like to loose a loved one. but as you go through this first year saying to yourself - three months ago we - - - - or the first christmas - or simon's birthday - they will all be firsts without him around to help celebrate. but i have found that after the first year - when i could say "over a year ago - - - - " it felt like i had reached a plateau. the missing was still there - the pain was still there but somehow is was easier to bear - there were still bad days - there will always be sad days - but they become easier in time. i'm not sure i've said this right - but it will become easier - and always we are hear for you 24/7 - and we always have your back. --- sam


Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


How nice that so many people made the journey to be there with you. I'm glad it helped make the day a little easier for you. You have been in my thoughts all day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, how wonderful to have pictures of Simon you never saw! What a wonderful memorial to their friendship for Simon and desire to comfort your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at the construction I think the pattern Mary and I have used could easily be converted to being a shark. (Listen to me....LOL...never designed a pattern in my live!) In my mind at least I think you could close off the bottom in a different direction so the end tail went up and down like a sharks then make fins to add in on the side and top. Around the opening you could also pick up stitches and knit teeth. Oh well.....ignore me.....I'm going to use a shark pattern I found for free.....


I am gifting the 2 that I posted to my great nephews as fish tails.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


You certainly were in my thoughts today. Sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same reaction....just a collection of plants on a table. Hey.....perhaps I could put a bunch of yarn on a table and become a famous artist! Sorry, no offense meant; whatever floats the boat.


thewren said:


> i have a problem calling that art - it's a bunch of plants - looking something like my back yard which i admit is mostly weeks but they arrange similarly. i guess i like my art to look like something that i can understand. thanks for posting the picture julie - appreciate it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to Sonja}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


Take it easy. I had mush brain for most of 4 years due to 5 surgeries in 4 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tears and good friends with good memories will help get you through every time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, how wonderful to have pictures of Simon you never saw! What a wonderful memorial to their friendship for Simon and desire to comfort your family.


 :sm24:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

:sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

:sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are so cute. 
You have been on my mind a lot, today, Sonja. Hugs.


Swedenme said:


> That's a real cute picture April


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


You sure have been busy. I am glad that Jimmy and Melissa are so close to where you live. At least you know a kind and helpful neighbor.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a nice day, Lynnette. A change of scenario is always a good thing!


kiwifrau said:


> Ok I'm up to page 23.
> 
> Sam I hope you are feeling much, much better and to all others that are having health issues.
> Love the Mermaid's Gwenn and I think Pacer you have also posted a couple that you've knitted. What a joy to have a Grandchild to make these for. Or anyone else for that matter.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a hurtful thing to find out, Mel. Trust yourself and keep the goals you have set. Hugs.


gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and I have skimmed through.
> 
> Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you are doing well, Nicho! Good for you!!


nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, so glad that there were people at the service who were able to help you get through today. I've been thinking of you and saying prayers too. We are here for you .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, hope hurricane passes with no damage. Grew up on L.I. so familiar with hurricanes. But it seems to me they have gotten stronger.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> That is a hurtful thing to find out, Mel. Trust yourself and keep the goals you have set. Hugs.


I agree. Stay strong as hard as it is. Taking care of yourself and Gage are the most important things now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said, Sam. Remember the smiles, Sonja. Hugs.


thewren said:


> dear sonja - thinking of you all day today - good memories will help get you through this. i have never lost a child but i can imagine how devastating it would be. but i do know what it is like to loose a loved one. but as you go through this first year saying to yourself - three months ago we - - - - or the first christmas - or simon's birthday - they will all be firsts without him around to help celebrate. but i have found that after the first year - when i could say "over a year ago - - - - " it felt like i had reached a plateau. the missing was still there - the pain was still there but somehow is was easier to bear - there were still bad days - there will always be sad days - but they become easier in time. i'm not sure i've said this right - but it will become easier - and always we are hear for you 24/7 - and we always have your back. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is so good that you can take comfort in seeing all those gathered in Simon's honor, Sonja. I remember thinking that when my husband died, as I looked around the church..."all these people are here because they loved him, too." It was uplifting for me. How wonderful they also shared their photos.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry...change of scenary!!


oneapril said:


> Sounds like a nice day, Lynnette. A change of scenario is always a good thing!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How are things with your son, Bonnie? Any answers from the docs??


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope your feeling better. Sounds like you have been busy, too! I am glad you have nice neighbors close by.


mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought of you today, Julie, when the sun finally showed up, after four days of rain! I hope you had a sunny day, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, my thoughts have been with you today, I hope you had a wonderful celebration of life for Simon. Hugs.

Denise, I'm glad the surgery went well, hope the recovery goes well.

Julie, great funny from Bundyanne

I love French toast but like golden (cane) syrup or my home made rasberry syrup.

I just got home from Saskatoon, I'm pooped. We had thought DS would be discharged today but now they want him seen by an infectious disease specialist, I thought that would happen today but not yet. They also want to a DD more tests to the biopsies he had last week. So far he's still a mystery. Whoever he spoke to since I left thought he might come home tomorrow but that's what they said yesterday too.im not really looking forward to making that drive again tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


I'm glad so many friends came & brought you photos & that it went better than expected.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had the same reaction....just a collection of plants on a table. Hey.....perhaps I could put a bunch of yarn on a table and become a famous artist! Sorry, no offense meant; whatever floats the boat.


I agree, seems to me some of what is considered "art" looks more like the work of a kindergarten class????????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wonder with the poly in it whether it will wipe up water as well as pure cotton or maybe these are just to be shower/face washcloths. --- sam


Sam, Willow Coastal is 100% combed cotton. It's really soft and doesn't shed like some others I've tried. Haven't washed them yet so we'll see. It is lovely to crochet with. Haven't tried knitting with it yet. Think I have one or two left in different color ways. I will order more.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:40 pm and I am caught up and checking in. 

I did speak to Greg last night and again this morning. We did not meet up to talk. Although he did come to Karate tonight and sat with me for the whole thing. Gage presented his Kata in front of the class and almost got it perfect. I was so proud of him. Greg was proud of him too and was amazed. 

I got through the day and spoke with his mom today. I am feeling a bit better today physically and emotionally. I did not sleep well all weekend cuz of my cold. I was awake more then asleep. 
Last night I cried myself to sleep and managed to get a few solid hours. 

Gage has his counseling tomorrow and I think his counselor will be proud of him going to camp
And the fact that I got his room cleared out and set up. Also that he has been sleeping in there. 

I started a Stephen King novel this afternoon. I figure if I am not going to be able to sleep it better be for a good reason. Lol.???? 

Haven't touched the needles and haven't felt like it. Hope this is not a permanent thing. 

Gage and I are off to bed in about half an hour 40 minutes. He has to do his Kata a few more times tonigjt before bed.

Again thank you for the hugs and love.
It means so much to this torn and tattered heart.
Love all of you❤❤


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a powdered buttermilk product now that I keep on hand. I don't use it enough to warrant having a carton in the refrigerator.


I keep that on hand for making bread, works great for a lot of things doesn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, planned to have a nice day in, knitting and getting caught up on the tp and wouldn't you know it, the internet was down until just a bit ago, but I am getting knitting done. 
Poor Gizmo, I heard thunder earlier and went out to get the laundry off the line before it started to rain and Gizmo always goes with me, all the sudden we were getting pelted with decent sized hail, quarter sized ad smaller but still hurt. I grabbed Gizmo and ran him in, then I went back out to finish getting the laundry. Gizmo wouldn't go out the door later after it stopped even though everyone else went out, I had to pick him up and take him. lol Poor baby, the sky was falling. He seems to be okay now though. 
I've got stew on the stove, knitting, and you all for the evening, think I'll grab a glass of wine to go with. 
I hope that everyone is doing well, all hubby's and children. 
Sonjia thoughts and prayers have been with you all today. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, planned to have a nice day in, knitting and getting caught up on the tp and wouldn't you know it, the internet was down until just a bit ago, but I am getting knitting done. 
Poor Gizmo, I heard thunder earlier and went out to get the laundry off the line before it started to rain and Gizmo always goes with me, all the sudden we were getting pelted with decent sized hail, quarter sized ad smaller but still hurt. I grabbed Gizmo and ran him in, then I went back out to finish getting the laundry. Gizmo wouldn't go out the door later after it stopped even though everyone else went out, I had to pick him up and take him. lol Poor baby, the sky was falling. He seems to be okay now though. 
I've got stew on the stove, knitting, and you all for the evening, think I'll grab a glass of wine to go with. 
I hope that everyone is doing well, all hubby's and children. 
Sonjia thoughts and prayers have been with you all today. HUGS!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joanne . I'm happy with how the cowl turned out , just hope my shawl turns out as nice as the picture
> Hope the weather turns out nice for your family reunion


Sending prayers. I hope by the time I get caught up I will see better news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was called a blue moon


The Blue Moon is the second FULL moon in a month.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, it must be so hard to have days with no answers. I hope you don't have to make drive tomorrow.
Kaye, too funny Gizmo being out when the sky was falling.
Mel, you are doing great. Hang in there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:50am and I think I am up to stay. Was up and down all night ???? can't breath and my throat is so sore I am trying not to even swallow.????????
> 
> Might lay here in bed a bit longer don't feel like getting up yet


Feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Daralene. DH has already made something....firewood! Yep, he has cut it into logs to fit our wood burning stove we have in the livingroom. Today he has been hauling it to the backyard and putting it in the wood shed.


Gwen, I don't remember what kind of tree it is that is dropping it's limbs. If it is pine, please PLEASE do not burn it in your wood burning stove! There is too much resin it it and it will start a chimney fire. After going through 2 chimney fires, I worry. If it is not pine, cutting it into fire wood is great.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sonja, tears are healing. You will never get over his passing but will gradually feel less pain and will remember the good times. Sounds like your DS was well liked by a lot of people. Hugs to you all. 

Mel, Greg sounds like my ex. Right into a new relationship, although mine didn't wait till the divorce. They seem to need a woman to make them feel whole and not accept their part in the marriage crumbling. At least he still is trying to be a dad to Gage. Kudos to Gage for the camp and karate. You'll feel like knitting again after you take a bit to process this new development. Also good that you have his mom to talk to. We are here for you, too. Gentle hugs and hopes for you. 

Nicho, good to hear that the surgery went well and you are recovering. Do as they tell you for complete healing. 

I've left KC and am now in Springfield, IL. Short run but good start to the week. They offered me a load from Granite City, IL to LA for tomorrow. Two days to get it there (1900 miles.). I refused it as the last time I was at this company (large gas producer), I couldn't get past the gate because of Lila. Not going to take the chance of it happening again. I'll get something tomorrow. So not worried about it. Did get the last repeat and heel done on the last sock I have going. Now to do the legs and cuffs. Will probably do 1" of ss then a 1x1 or 2x2 ribbing. 

To all in Hurricane Matthew's path, be safe. I read where Haiti is evacuating people. If it's running up the east coast of FL, then my DB and his family could be affected. I'll have to text him to find out. 

Bonnie, prayers for you DS and the doctors taking care of him. Hope they find out what it is. Be careful on your drive, when you go back. 

If vegemite and bomite (spelling probably wrong) tastes anything like marmite (sp), how can you eat it on French toast? Too salty for me. Maple syrup or jam with loads of real butter. 

Hugs to all. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to let y'all know that I'm still alive and kicking--not at anyone in particular but I might run over whoever is in my path. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim and I did lunch bags at Elm today so I got to visit with several guys I'd not been able to, lately.
> 
> ...


Joy, you may not think you are that special, but to everyone else, you most certainly are!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


I hope the storm isn't as bad as predicted & all are safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yes I do. I knitted for 7 hours at the mechanics today. I am finally home after spending a little over $1000. At least my car should be ready for winter.


Expensive, but at least your car will be winter ready.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I've left KC and am now in Springfield, IL. Short run but good start to the week. They offered me a load from Granite City, IL to LA for tomorrow. Two days to get it there (1900 miles.). I refused it as the last time I was at this company (large gas producer), I couldn't get past the gate because of Lila. Not going to take the chance of it happening again. I'll get something tomorrow. So not worried about it. Did get the last repeat and heel done on the last sock I have going. Now to do the legs and cuffs. Will probably do 1" of ss then a 1x1 or 2x2 ribbing.


Kathy, the last time we lived in IL, it was just about 25 miles southeast of Springfield and Granite City is just a short drive southeast of my hometown of Alton, IL. The two high school sports teams were very strong rivals in football and basketball for many, many years.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I told all of mine they'd better not start anything, but if someone started with them, they had my permission to knock the snot out of 'em. None ever did that I know of, thank goodness. But they knew I had their backs if it came up.


Mine were also told to never START anything, but if someone else started it, they should FINISH it! Both were in karate, DD until she was just barely under a black belt. She didn't go any farther due to so much going on in her senior year of high school, and the fact that if she went farther, she would have had to register. The one time we had an issue with the school for her, another girl wrote her a note threatening to kill DD because DD was talking to the other girl's boy friend in the hall. Understand that DD had many friends who were boys, and would be a friend to anyone. When I called the school, the assistant principal thought he was going to blow me off. I informed him that DH and I would be at the school in 15 minutes to discuss it, and something would be done, or we would be bringing in the police. I made a photo copy of the note and took it with me, keeping the original. He was not happy with us. We told him a written death threat was a felony, and if ANYTHING happened to DD, his backside would be ours. If he wouldn't take care of the issue, he would also be talking to the police, not just the girl who had written it. Fortunately, he took care of it. DH was on midnight shift at the time.

As for DS getting bullied on the bus, me talking to the principal (different one) or the bus garage, got no where. DH was cleaning the garage one afternoon and saw one of the kids on the bus trip DS as he walked down the isle to get off. He called, and all was handled. Principal asked me why I hadn't talked to her about it the next time I went in to volunteer. I politely told her I HAD talked to her, and she had done nothing about it. She wasn't thrilled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment, Tami. We did make it to the hayride and both pies were eaten up before we could get things cleared for the second ride of the evening. Tim really enjoyed it and, even more, was thrilled when his mom and Ben got home (this evening) from their short vacation to Delaware--somewhere on the beach. Their hostess was a bit of a pain about a number of items and they left early enough to be home shortly after supper tonight. Tim's world is now back to ''normal'' for him--finally! :sm24: :sm24: 

I've just now taken the last of the turkeys out of the oven that I'm intending to serve for lunch at Elm tomorrow. Must needs let it cool enough before I can refrigerate it tonight. The stale bread (2 kitchen trash bags full) have been torn up in prep for dressing/stuffing to go along with the turkeys. I think that I cooked about 30-35# of birds which had been donated to us. Funny that I can get that much turkey donated and can't get anything but PB&J for bagged lunches for the last month or more from the ministry that is supposed to be the only regularly permitted food supplier for us. I'll have to serve canned vegetables from the dry pantry to go with but have lots of canned cranberry sauce to go with the meal. Plus, we'll have enough sweets for a bit of dessert to round out the meal. The folks are so grateful that few if any complain about the repetitious bagged lunches. After I've reminded a couple of guys that the food they eat at our tables are without cost to them and they are free to go elsewhere at any time, they either shut up or go elsewhere. Most usually come back in a short while. Apparently, if you can believe them, we regularly serve the hottest and best tasting meals of any facility in town. Sometimes it is hectic trying to get everything ready for serving at the same time when I am the only one in the kitchen. Most of the guys are willing but not terribly knowledgable to be of much help; but we get it done, usually.

It's been a very long day on my feet so I think I'll sit and read for a bit before bed. 

My love and concern as well as prayers for Sonja and Bonnie and families. Melody, hang in there, darlin'. Give Greg some time and enough rope. He will either gather the bridge together to get you and Gage back into his life or will hang himself and self-select a life without his family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, I thought you would enjoy this photo from my DD of her Bunny and her little old rescue doggie - best buds!


Cute! What breed are they?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few year ago now (well actually 16 as it was for Mums 70th!doesn't seem that long ago) Mum and I went on the Proud MAry from Murray Bridge for 5 days. It was a great trip.
> A negative highlight though was one night we were told that our pastry cook onboard was cooking Golden Syrup Dumplings. Great we equally awaited them and they were solid! Never tasted such terrible ones. Now I want some! However I am planning on using up bread probably Bread and Butter Pudding, but may decide on Bread Pudding. Have large loaf that won't fit in the toaster and the grill here doesn't work so can't toast it.


Toast it in a skillet. That is what I do in the RV.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Gwiniepooh, I happen to have mechanics gloves. I cut off the finger tips and used them they worked fairly well but they were big. I'll look around for the leather thimbles. I didn't know they made them. Great idea and it will save my finger tips.

I hope everyone has had a great Sunday. I pray Sam is better.

Love to all,Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and I have skimmed through.
> 
> Sorlenna, Mary and Gwen love the mermaid tails.☺
> 
> ...


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


I have not been on today, but you have been in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi folks, first time in over a week that I have had my computer and an internet connection so I've stopped by to say Hi. Unfortunately, I still have mush for brains so I have not even tried to catch up on all your news.
> 
> The operation was a week ago and all seems to be going very well so far. I am already walking on my own and today I was moved to a rehab facility closer to home. I don't think I'll be here very long. Pain levels are a bit grim at times but I am coping OK.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hugs all round.


That is great news! You have been in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's similar to Bovril.


Much thinner than Marmite and Vegemite though. These are more of a peanut butter consistency while Bovril is almost a liquid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have a collection like that outside my back door. Does that make me an artist?! :sm16: :sm16:


Sure it must- I do get puzzled sometimes though by what is considered to be art. Somethings that are meant to be good look like I could do them (if I could be bothered to spend my time painting a square in one colour with a simple one coloured border for example. This hangs in our Art Gallery). Now if I knitted an identical thing I bet it wouldn't warrant that. Bet it would cost more to knit as well with all the yarn needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


That says so much about what a wonderful person Simon was! And very thoughtful of them all to bring photos for you that you had never seen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went out to breakfast today with Maryanne. One of the things on the menu was French Toast with sausages and bacon as well as Maple Syrup. Maryanne had this. But as I am planning on trying it myself I refrained.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, that is a perfect way of explaining how the grief process goes. The deep raw pain softens with time but never goes away completely.
> How can it when the loved one is a part of you, especially a child.
> Well it's all happening for us, we picked Stus older brother up at the airport yesterday and he was very surprised at how big and busy our city has become since he moved away 11 years ago. He's 78 and has slowed down somewhat after heart attack 18 months ago, but has recovered very well and looking forward to going over to Aussie on Thursday with us.


If he finds Auckland big and busy how will he find Sydney? (it is Sydney isn't it?).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


Hope you are feeling better by now. Glad you got the gutters put on, and no longer need to worry about it. You have been in my thoughts since I started hearing about hurricane Matthew. Keeping all in it's path in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, my thoughts have been with you today, I hope you had a wonderful celebration of life for Simon. Hugs.
> 
> Denise, I'm glad the surgery went well, hope the recovery goes well.
> 
> ...


Prayers continue for him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Progress being made on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> If he finds Auckland big and busy how will he find Sydney? (it is Sydney isn't it?).


The boys have been out for a drive all round Auckland and BIL is blown away at how it's changed. We kind of know how Sydney will be, but seeing his home town exploding with all the immigration is mind boggling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Gwiniepooh, I happen to have mechanics gloves. I cut off the finger tips and used them they worked fairly well but they were big. I'll look around for the leather thimbles. I didn't know they made them. Great idea and it will save my finger tips.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great Sunday. I pray Sam is better.
> 
> Love to all,Sharon


Sharon, you will find them in the quilting department at JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much thinner than Marmite and Vegemite though. These are more of a peanut butter consistency while Bovril is almost a liquid.


Bovril sounds much like our beef broth though thicker. Maybe more like a consume.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


That sounds like it was an overall positive experience for you which is so good. I know exactly what you mean about feeling better. Funerals or memorials are important as a way of closure. Not closure in the sense of things will be OK now but of course you will all continue to miss him and wonder why etc but somehow they often seem to the beginning of a new 'normal'.
Some days you won't feel better, you will feel worse. But overall you should slowly start to feel better now.
How is your DIL going- does she have family support?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress being made on Matthew's drawing.


Love it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


Those type of storms make ours look small though the worst we have had for around 50 years. And still raining in areas with flooding.
Hope you will be safe- it must be really scary going through something like that again after experiencing it before with such a bad outcome. As you say though at least you have learnt from your previous experience. And having others near by must be a help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, my thoughts have been with you today, I hope you had a wonderful celebration of life for Simon. Hugs.
> 
> Denise, I'm glad the surgery went well, hope the recovery goes well.
> 
> ...


Well at least they are trying to work out what is going on. A lot further on than would have been if he had waited for his appointment!
If you had known how long he would be in you could have come home earlier- or at least tried to find a place that wasn't going to charge so much. How have things gone at home while you were away?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, planned to have a nice day in, knitting and getting caught up on the tp and wouldn't you know it, the internet was down until just a bit ago, but I am getting knitting done.
> Poor Gizmo, I heard thunder earlier and went out to get the laundry off the line before it started to rain and Gizmo always goes with me, all the sudden we were getting pelted with decent sized hail, quarter sized ad smaller but still hurt. I grabbed Gizmo and ran him in, then I went back out to finish getting the laundry. Gizmo wouldn't go out the door later after it stopped even though everyone else went out, I had to pick him up and take him. lol Poor baby, the sky was falling. He seems to be okay now though.
> I've got stew on the stove, knitting, and you all for the evening, think I'll grab a glass of wine to go with.
> I hope that everyone is doing well, all hubby's and children.
> Sonjia thoughts and prayers have been with you all today. HUGS!


Maybe you need to change Gizmos name to Henny Penny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up at page 35. 

I had Arriana today. DD's friend's DB passed away at 43. The funeral was today. Friend's DS is very good friends with Damien, so DD kept him out of school so he could attend and support his friend. Arriana was a very good girl for me. She played with Lego blocks, and with her markers in her princess coloring book. Of course she wanted me to get down on the floor and play Lego with her. For a while she was happy sitting in my lap in the chair but kept getting down to get more. So I finally slid off the chair to the floor. I don't think I was down there 10 minutes before she had to go potty. Of course she can't go by herself here, as mom didn't bring the potty chair. So I had to get up off the floor to get her up on the toilet. Twice. But no accidents.


On another note, I will organize the Christmas/Holiday card exchange again this year, if anyone is interested. If so, please PM me for further information.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you need to change Gizmos name to Henny Penny.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered that Tuesday the 4th is my youngest DGS's birthday; he'll be 11. His mom said he was really into converse shoes now so luck would have it Shoe Show, a store near my house, had 1 pair in his size so I didn't have to order them or pay a lot more at some of the other stores around town. Since his mom (my oldest DD) has to be away on business on his birthday tomorrow he is having friends over and they will go to a local trampoline park thingy for awhile and then back to their place to play/hang out. We will probably go over for cookie cake mid to late afternoon. While I ran out to get the shoes I also stopped by the drug store (Rite Aide) where my oldest DGD (Maya, age 16) is now working. I hadn't been in that store since she began working there and when I walked it she was so excited to see me come in she ran out from behind the register and hugged me then introduced me to a co-worker who appeared to be around the same age. Really made me feel good. She helped me pick out a funny birthday card for her little brother too. I sure love my grandchildren just as I'm sure all of you do too. I feel, and am, so lucky to have them living so close too.


Great score on the shoes and it's so great that your GD was so excited to see you, they are great kids. 
Happy Birthday to GS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you - lots of real butter and lots of maple syrup. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sonja, tears are healing. You will never get over his passing but will gradually feel less pain and will remember the good times. Sounds like your DS was well liked by a lot of people. Hugs to you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the opening, Sam and the summary. Was able to keep up somewhat but had two night runs and slept during the day. Didn't get a run yesterday and about the time I thought about bed (1 am), got a call from dispatch about a load picking up in Columbus, NE going to Kansas City, MO. Pick up was at 3 am with delivery by10:00. 1 1/2 hr drive to get it then 5 to deliver. Luckily took a late nap so took the load. Got up there, loaded and on my way. Delivered around 8:00. Not too much knitting or crocheting done. Frogged a potholder as my count was off; decided to do was clothes with the yarn. It is Willow cotton from Hershners (sp) and so soft. Doesn't shed like I Love This Cotton does. Also was able to get another heel done. Now to finish up the matching sock so I can do that heel and all my socked will be heeled. Since the are g to be a net, think I will just start the ribbing.
> 
> ...


Nice that you got a run out of Nebraska now hopefully you won't be stuck in KC too long. Good thing you had a late nap, wow, you run some serious hours. Pats to Lila.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Matthew has done a superb job on the eyes. I could look at them for hours.
Tami, hope you are better at getting up off floor than I am! I do ok when I do yoga, but, haven't been to gym in a month.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The boys have been out for a drive all round Auckland and BIL is blown away at how it's changed. We kind of know how Sydney will be, but seeing his home town exploding with all the immigration is mind boggling.


You expect it to be the same as when you left it.
Like children. You see you own growing up but when their friends appear as grown ups you get a surprise. Of course they have grown up but in your mind they are as they were when you knew them. And so while you can accept another city being huge or your own growing gradually when you are there seeing it suddenly big is a shock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yes I do. I knitted for 7 hours at the mechanics today. I am finally home after spending a little over $1000. At least my car should be ready for winter.


Oh my! Well you had some quality knitting time in for sure, ouch on the cost but it's good that it's done and over with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you need to change Gizmos name to Henny Penny.


LOLOL! The poor baby, he and Ryssa have been playing all evening, they should sleep well tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bovril sounds much like our beef broth though thicker. Maybe more like a consume.


Thicker than beef broth and stronger. More like a concentrate- add water to it to make it into a beef drink. But not as thick as a paste


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great job matthew - i can actually hear him purr. --- sam



pacer said:


> Progress being made on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, Matthew has done a superb job on the eyes. I could look at them for hours.
> Tami, hope you are better at getting up off floor than I am! I do ok when I do yoga, but, haven't been to gym in a month.


 :sm09: :sm09: You haven't seen me get up off the floor. I use the chair or sofa for help. Once in a while I can make it without that kind of help, but not often. I was surprised I made it up fast enough to get her to the bathroom in time! If I sit on the floor very long, my legs will go numb and it will agravate my sciatic nerve. I don't do it often, or for long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thicker than beef broth and stronger. More like a concentrate- add water to it to make it into a beef drink. But not as thick as a paste


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Tami. We did make it to the hayride and both pies were eaten up before we could get things cleared for the second ride of the evening. Tim really enjoyed it and, even more, was thrilled when his mom and Ben got home (this evening) from their short vacation to Delaware--somewhere on the beach. Their hostess was a bit of a pain about a number of items and they left early enough to be home shortly after supper tonight. Tim's world is now back to ''normal'' for him--finally! :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just now taken the last of the turkeys out of the oven that I'm intending to serve for lunch at Elm tomorrow. Must needs let it cool enough before I can refrigerate it tonight. The stale bread (2 kitchen trash bags full) have been torn up in prep for dressing/stuffing to go along with the turkeys. I think that I cooked about 30-35# of birds which had been donated to us. Funny that I can get that much turkey donated and can't get anything but PB&J for bagged lunches for the last month or more from the ministry that is supposed to be the only regularly permitted food supplier for us. I'll have to serve canned vegetables from the dry pantry to go with but have lots of canned cranberry sauce to go with the meal. Plus, we'll have enough sweets for a bit of dessert to round out the meal. The folks are so grateful that few if any complain about the repetitious bagged lunches. After I've reminded a couple of guys that the food they eat at our tables are without cost to them and they are free to go elsewhere at any time, they either shut up or go elsewhere. Most usually come back in a short while. Apparently, if you can believe them, we regularly serve the hottest and best tasting meals of any facility in town. Sometimes it is hectic trying to get everything ready for serving at the same time when I am the only one in the kitchen. Most of the guys are willing but not terribly knowledgable to be of much help; but we get it done, usually.
> 
> ...


Wow! Joy, I don't know how you keep up the pace, cooking for so many people.

Are your DD& Ben back together? He must have gotten himself together if that's so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went out to breakfast today with Maryanne. One of the things on the menu was French Toast with sausages and bacon as well as Maple Syrup. Maryanne had this. But as I am planning on trying it myself I refrained.


Did she like it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at least they are trying to work out what is going on. A lot further on than would have been if he had waited for his appointment!
> If you had known how long he would be in you could have come home earlier- or at least tried to find a place that wasn't going to charge so much. How have things gone at home while you were away?


Yes, I would have come home last night if I'd know he wasn't discharged today. DH had the GKs for part of the time so the house is a bit of a mess. I still have lots of things to do outside & it's supposed to snow tomorrow but if it doesn't get done, so be it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Tami. We did make it to the hayride and both pies were eaten up before we could get things cleared for the second ride of the evening. Tim really enjoyed it and, even more, was thrilled when his mom and Ben got home (this evening) from their short vacation to Delaware--somewhere on the beach. Their hostess was a bit of a pain about a number of items and they left early enough to be home shortly after supper tonight. Tim's world is now back to ''normal'' for him--finally! :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just now taken the last of the turkeys out of the oven that I'm intending to serve for lunch at Elm tomorrow. Must needs let it cool enough before I can refrigerate it tonight. The stale bread (2 kitchen trash bags full) have been torn up in prep for dressing/stuffing to go along with the turkeys. I think that I cooked about 30-35# of birds which had been donated to us. Funny that I can get that much turkey donated and can't get anything but PB&J for bagged lunches for the last month or more from the ministry that is supposed to be the only regularly permitted food supplier for us. I'll have to serve canned vegetables from the dry pantry to go with but have lots of canned cranberry sauce to go with the meal. Plus, we'll have enough sweets for a bit of dessert to round out the meal. The folks are so grateful that few if any complain about the repetitious bagged lunches. After I've reminded a couple of guys that the food they eat at our tables are without cost to them and they are free to go elsewhere at any time, they either shut up or go elsewhere. Most usually come back in a short while. Apparently, if you can believe them, we regularly serve the hottest and best tasting meals of any facility in town. Sometimes it is hectic trying to get everything ready for serving at the same time when I am the only one in the kitchen. Most of the guys are willing but not terribly knowledgable to be of much help; but we get it done, usually.
> 
> ...


So is Ben back on the scene again? Does this mean things hav ebeen sorted between them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I would have come home last night if I'd know he wasn't discharged today. DH had the GKs for part of the time so the house is a bit of a mess. I still have lots of things to do outside & it's supposed to snow tomorrow but if it doesn't get done, so be it.


Family needs are the most important. If it was a case of feeding yourselves or starving it might be different but your son needed you and so you needed to be there. Would be good if you could have known and come home but hospitals by their very nature can't always let you know waht is happening. I'm sure they could be more efficient but until one test is done for example they don't know what the next step will be. Maybe a bit of peace and quite for him to get some study done? Can he concentrate between being sick and in hospital? I tried it once- not very successfully I must add.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Matthews picture is great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I had thought of going somewhere like Hahndorf with Maryanne today as being school and uni holidays we both had spare time. Decided that with warnings of flooding in the area I wouldn't do so. Maybe a good idea? Photos of this morning https://www.facebook.com/SouthAustralianWeather/photos/pcb.1103077293143832/1103074723144089/?type=3&theater


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


Thank you Joan 
Hope hurricane Mathew stays away but I'm glad you are more prepared this time just in case .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, so glad that there were people at the service who were able to help you get through today. I've been thinking of you and saying prayers too. We are here for you .


Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sounds like you are doing well, Nicho! Good for you!!


Glad you are doing well Denise and now closer to home . hope the pain starts to ease soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Well said, Sam. Remember the smiles, Sonja. Hugs.


Thank you April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, my thoughts have been with you today, I hope you had a wonderful celebration of life for Simon. Hugs.
> 
> Denise, I'm glad the surgery went well, hope the recovery goes well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie . Do hope they get to the bottom of what is causing your son to feel so ill. I'm thinking he must be feeling a lot better if they are talking about discharging him


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have a collection like that outside my back door. Does that make me an artist?! :sm16: :sm16:


Perhaps- it was the opinion of the HongKong judge- I know nothing about the young man in question- what sort of things he does normally, but yes many gardeners are very creative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a problem calling that art - it's a bunch of plants - looking something like my back yard which i admit is mostly weeks but they arrange similarly. i guess i like my art to look like something that i can understand. thanks for posting the picture julie - appreciate it. --- sam


LOL, Sometimes people present objects to be deliberately controversial- challenging boundaries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How nice that so many people made the journey to be there with you. I'm glad it helped make the day a little easier for you. You have been in my thoughts all day.


I agree, totally.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


What a lovely memory of him- and how wonderful that he was given such a good write up. So often what we read in the media is negative.
Do you know if it can be accessed online and from overseas?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Was asked- by Bonnie I think- if Maryanne enjoyed her French Toast for breakfast. Yes she did.
I can report that I really enjoyed mine for afternoon tea. Had strawberry jam with it. Will do it again. Don't know whether I prefer that or bread and butter pudding.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Well I had my first viewing today at a property that should not have been shown. The real estate company has just evicted the tenant and had yet to clear, clean and repair the property. Really wish these companies would ensure this stuff was done before showing. Gives a real bad impression. I did, however, arrange to look at it again after the work had been done. Not real hopeful if the owner does not permit full renovation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, planned to have a nice day in, knitting and getting caught up on the tp and wouldn't you know it, the internet was down until just a bit ago, but I am getting knitting done.
> Poor Gizmo, I heard thunder earlier and went out to get the laundry off the line before it started to rain and Gizmo always goes with me, all the sudden we were getting pelted with decent sized hail, quarter sized ad smaller but still hurt. I grabbed Gizmo and ran him in, then I went back out to finish getting the laundry. Gizmo wouldn't go out the door later after it stopped even though everyone else went out, I had to pick him up and take him. lol Poor baby, the sky was falling. He seems to be okay now though.
> I've got stew on the stove, knitting, and you all for the evening, think I'll grab a glass of wine to go with.
> I hope that everyone is doing well, all hubby's and children.
> Sonjia thoughts and prayers have been with you all today. HUGS!


Thank you Kaye . Hailstones definitel sting poor Gizmo not surprising he didn't want to go back out . 
It's bonfire night here at the beginning of November but people start letting fireworks off well before and after the actual date especially teenagers so I have to start taking mishka out for her evening walk earlier as unexpected loud noises really spook her and she would just runaway if she wasn't on her lead . She is alright on the actual day when it's a continual noise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sonja, tears are healing. You will never get over his passing but will gradually feel less pain and will remember the good times. Sounds like your DS was well liked by a lot of people. Hugs to you all.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kathy and I hope you get a new load and are back on the road today


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be busy, today, too, which is always better!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I thought of you today, Julie, when the sun finally showed up, after four days of rain! I hope you had a sunny day, too!


I have had a wonderful day out with Penny, (2CatsinNJ). we had a short hour of sun, but no rain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Tami. We did make it to the hayride and both pies were eaten up before we could get things cleared for the second ride of the evening. Tim really enjoyed it and, even more, was thrilled when his mom and Ben got home (this evening) from their short vacation to Delaware--somewhere on the beach. Their hostess was a bit of a pain about a number of items and they left early enough to be home shortly after supper tonight. Tim's world is now back to ''normal'' for him--finally! :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just now taken the last of the turkeys out of the oven that I'm intending to serve for lunch at Elm tomorrow. Must needs let it cool enough before I can refrigerate it tonight. The stale bread (2 kitchen trash bags full) have been torn up in prep for dressing/stuffing to go along with the turkeys. I think that I cooked about 30-35# of birds which had been donated to us. Funny that I can get that much turkey donated and can't get anything but PB&J for bagged lunches for the last month or more from the ministry that is supposed to be the only regularly permitted food supplier for us. I'll have to serve canned vegetables from the dry pantry to go with but have lots of canned cranberry sauce to go with the meal. Plus, we'll have enough sweets for a bit of dessert to round out the meal. The folks are so grateful that few if any complain about the repetitious bagged lunches. After I've reminded a couple of guys that the food they eat at our tables are without cost to them and they are free to go elsewhere at any time, they either shut up or go elsewhere. Most usually come back in a short while. Apparently, if you can believe them, we regularly serve the hottest and best tasting meals of any facility in town. Sometimes it is hectic trying to get everything ready for serving at the same time when I am the only one in the kitchen. Most of the guys are willing but not terribly knowledgable to be of much help; but we get it done, usually.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy and I'm glad you all enjoyed the hayride 
I hope you had plenty of rest with your feet up before you went to bed 
Happy to hear that Susan and Ben are still working things out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have not been on today, but you have been in my thoughts.


Thank you Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, my thoughts have been with you today, I hope you had a wonderful celebration of life for Simon. Hugs.
> 
> Denise, I'm glad the surgery went well, hope the recovery goes well.
> 
> ...


Keeping you, and DS in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, seems to me some of what is considered "art" looks more like the work of a kindergarten class????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is for Sam:
> I found part of Shannon Te Ao's Installation that won the First Prize in the Gordon Walters Memorial Art Competition, this last weekend.


They are really lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much thinner than Marmite and Vegemite though. These are more of a peanut butter consistency while Bovril is almost a liquid.


I was thinking taste wise- but I've only ever had one jar of Promite, during our Marmite famine (can't think what else to call it, after the damage to the Factory in the Christchurch earthquakes)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we use applesauce or syrup - i am partial to maple syrup on french toast. strawberry jam is also a favorite. --- sam


There is just something yummy about Strawberry jam isnt there? I might try applesauce on it one day, sound good too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day out with Penny, (2CatsinNJ). we had a short hour of sun, but no rain.


Great that you had a good day with Penny. And that the weather cooperated for you both!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There is just something yummy about Strawberry jam isnt there? I might try applesauce on it one day, sound good too.


Strawberry jam sure worked!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have a problem calling that art - it's a bunch of plants - looking something like my back yard which i admit is mostly weeks but they arrange similarly. i guess i like my art to look like something that i can understand. thanks for posting the picture julie - appreciate it. --- sam


I have to laugh, coz I posted that they were nice but now I realise that I didnt really even know what I was responding to, that will teach me for skimming along too fast. LOL. I wasnt realising it was "art". Mmmm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That sounds like it was an overall positive experience for you which is so good. I know exactly what you mean about feeling better. Funerals or memorials are important as a way of closure. Not closure in the sense of things will be OK now but of course you will all continue to miss him and wonder why etc but somehow they often seem to the beginning of a new 'normal'.
> Some days you won't feel better, you will feel worse. But overall you should slowly start to feel better now.
> How is your DIL going- does she have family support?


DIL was understandably upset but when I left she was surrounded by her friends . She has a real good set of friends and family including 2 sisters one of which is her identical twin . I got them muddled up for the first time ever yesterday and Lyndsey was very polite and never said a word till I turned to the other sister and asked were Lyndsey was the look told me I had been talking to Lyndsey .I turned and apologised and I immediately could see the difference . She laughed and said she had hugs off at least 10 people including both her aunties who had thought they were talking to Jennifer 
One of my nieces told me it was easy to tell them apart because my DIL was wearing sparkles in her dress : :sm06:

The paper is called the Middlesbrough gazette Margaret I know it's online


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was asked- by Bonnie I think- if Maryanne enjoyed her French Toast for breakfast. Yes she did.
> I can report that I really enjoyed mine for afternoon tea. Had strawberry jam with it. Will do it again. Don't know whether I prefer that or bread and butter pudding.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are really lovely. :sm11:


I think the Jury is out for many of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great that you had a good day with Penny. And that the weather cooperated for you both!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I had my first viewing today at a property that should not have been shown. The real estate company has just evicted the tenant and had yet to clear, clean and repair the property. Really wish these companies would ensure this stuff was done before showing. Gives a real bad impression. I did, however, arrange to look at it again after the work had been done. Not real hopeful if the owner does not permit full renovation.


Hope you find somewhere soon Heather . Have you got plenty of time before you have to move so you can take your time to look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day out with Penny, (2CatsinNJ). we had a short hour of sun, but no rain.


Glad you had a wonderful time Julie must be nice to meet other KPers


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone . Today went better than I thought it would . Yes I cried but not as much as I thought and now I feel better , that doesn't sound right I don't mean all better I just mean better than I did this morning . The chapel was full with people standing too and old school friends had traveled from far away to be there some I hadn't seen since they were very young and it was nice to see them all even parents of his friends came . They all sent pictures to me of Simon that they had and I've never seen , these young men and women helped make the day go easier


How lovely of his friends to do that. I am glad the day went better than expected for you. Big hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


What a wonderful idea. My hometown paper carries articles like that and I still have a subscription to there even if I haven't lived there for over 47 years now. It keeps me current on classmates and their parents as the paper also runs a hometown happenings column of who was in town to see whom for birthday parties and anniversaries. I'm glad to have that as a way of knowing something I want to acknowledge.

I hope the memory box is getting full of wonderful things that will bring smiles as well as the tears.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL, Sometimes people present objects to be deliberately controversial- challenging boundaries.


My nephew is an artist in NYC and has been able to make a living at it for nearly 15 years, so must be doing something right. One of his praised works is a old barn door board with a very large nail in it. My brother (his Dad) and I remarked that we were so immersed in "art" while growing up on the farm and just didn't realize it,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a wonderful time Julie must be nice to meet other KPers


It is rather special, Sonja- especially as we are so far away any other land mass!

I just opened a topic about our day out, at : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426672-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My nephew is an artist in NYC and has been able to make a living at it for nearly 15 years, so must be doing something right. One of his praised works is a old barn door board with a very large nail in it. My brother (his Dad) and I remarked that we were so immersed in "art" while growing up on the farm and just didn't realize it,


 :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Good one Rookie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was asked- by Bonnie I think- if Maryanne enjoyed her French Toast for breakfast. Yes she did.
> I can report that I really enjoyed mine for afternoon tea. Had strawberry jam with it. Will do it again. Don't know whether I prefer that or bread and butter pudding.


So much easier than bread and butter pudding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL was understandably upset but when I left she was surrounded by her friends . She has a real good set of friends and family including 2 sisters one of which is her identical twin . I got them muddled up for the first time ever yesterday and Lyndsey was very polite and never said a word till I turned to the other sister and asked were Lyndsey was the look told me I had been talking to Lyndsey .I turned and apologised and I immediately could see the difference . She laughed and said she had hugs off at least 10 people including both her aunties who had thought they were talking to Jennifer
> One of my nieces told me it was easy to tell them apart because my DIL was wearing sparkles in her dress : :sm06:
> 
> The paper is called the Middlesbrough gazette Margaret I know it's online


Having fantastic friends around will help your DIL immensely. Wednesday is the anniversary of our SIL's death and many of his friends from H.S. and college were up to stay at DIL and DGS's house and to go pumpkin and apple picking - they've made a ritual of it every year since 2011. They've been a tremendous help to our daughter and they help keep Shaun's memory alive and are able to fill in bits and pieces for our DGS who was only 2-1/2 at the time his dad died so doesn't remember him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


What newspaper was it Sonja? We can perhaps see it online.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Have been trying to keep up the past few weeks but between being under the weather, things being done around the house and also things done for other house to get ready for closing. All the photos of wonderful handmade items just overwhelm me. I knit but nothing like all of you! I can't get over how quickly items are made! Sonja sending you a warm and gentle hug and glad so many were there today. Bonnie hugs for you as well and hope some good results soon. Melody do hope physically you're feeling better and hope things work out. You've certainly have had lots to deal with. Have had heavy rain and t-storms everyday at 6PM until midnight or after for the past 4 days. Had gutters put on the house on the 27th and all good now. Had sunshine this AM but dreary since 10AM. Looks like it could storm at any minute. Now all they're talking about is Hurricane Matthew. They said parts of Haiti could get 40+" of rain along with 130+mph winds. Supposed to favor the east coast of Florida but whole state is now under a state of emergency. I'm better prepared here than I was in NY so being alone under the roof (aside from 2 kitties) not as afraid. Jimmy and Melissa are 7 houses away and that helps. I hope everyone feels better and better days ahead for all. Hugs!


Good heavens I hope the weather isnt as bad as predicted! Take care and I hope you are feeling better now also.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So much easier than bread and butter pudding.


I thought the opposite! much th esame to get it ready but then the Bread and butter pudding just sits in the oven cooking. But slower. While the french Toast you need to stand over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, my thoughts have been with you today, I hope you had a wonderful celebration of life for Simon. Hugs.
> 
> Denise, I'm glad the surgery went well, hope the recovery goes well.
> 
> ...


Well at least they are trying their hardest to find the cause. How much longer till the biopsy results come back? Take care with all the worry and travelling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> What newspaper was it Sonja? We can perhaps see it online.


Middlesbrough gazette its definitly online Kate . I was a bit embarrassed as the reporter asked me tell her about Simon and his illness as backround information so I did . Then in the article it keeps saying Sonja said :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> How lovely of his friends to do that. I am glad the day went better than expected for you. Big hugs.


Thank you Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a wonderful idea. My hometown paper carries articles like that and I still have a subscription to there even if I haven't lived there for over 47 years now. It keeps me current on classmates and their parents as the paper also runs a hometown happenings column of who was in town to see whom for birthday parties and anniversaries. I'm glad to have that as a way of knowing something I want to acknowledge.
> 
> I hope the memory box is getting full of wonderful things that will bring smiles as well as the tears.


It was a nice article . Your hometown paper has a good idea too . It's always nice to try to keep in touch with old friends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather special, Sonja- especially as we are so far away any other land mass!
> 
> I just opened a topic about our day out, at : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426672-1.html


Just read your post Julie . Great pictures shame about the jacket and bag


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having fantastic friends around will help your DIL immensely. Wednesday is the anniversary of our SIL's death and many of his friends from H.S. and college were up to stay at DIL and DGS's house and to go pumpkin and apple picking - they've made a ritual of it every year since 2011. They've been a tremendous help to our daughter and they help keep Shaun's memory alive and are able to fill in bits and pieces for our DGS who was only 2-1/2 at the time his dad died so doesn't remember him.


I'm glad your daughter and now grandson have the continuing friendship from SIL s friends . I know my DIL will have the same friendship and help too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


What a lovely photo of Caitlin! (Great top!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just read your post Julie . Great pictures shame about the jacket and bag


Thank you, Sonja! I felt such a twit, forgetting I had it- but also I had walked an awfully long way and my hip was very sore, and approaching 5 pm., I was also paying for having barely slept the night before!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had thought of going somewhere like Hahndorf with Maryanne today as being school and uni holidays we both had spare time. Decided that with warnings of flooding in the area I wouldn't do so. Maybe a good idea? Photos of this morning https://www.facebook.com/SouthAustralianWeather/photos/pcb.1103077293143832/1103074723144089/?type=3&theater


Oh my goodness! What a mess. Glad you didnt go today.

Well today we have had terrible winds with extremely bad gusts, rain on and off, 2 showers of hail and we are having a thunderstorm now as I type this. Not a high amount of rain like in South Australia though thank goodness.... Oh and we did get to nearly 16c then this afternoon it dropped down to 9c in half an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! What a mess. Glad you didnt go today.
> 
> Well today we have had terrible winds with extremely bad gusts, rain on and off, 2 showers of hail and we are having a thunderstorm now as I type this. Not a high amount of rain like in South Australia though thank goodness.... Oh and we did get to nearly 16c then this afternoon it dropped down to 9c in half an hour.


My goodness! I have heard of such drops in temperature being rather a feature of your part of Australia.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was asked- by Bonnie I think- if Maryanne enjoyed her French Toast for breakfast. Yes she did.
> I can report that I really enjoyed mine for afternoon tea. Had strawberry jam with it. Will do it again. Don't know whether I prefer that or bread and butter pudding.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Great that you had a good day with Penny. And that the weather cooperated for you both!


RE Julie..... ditto from me too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Strawberry jam sure worked!


Great!!! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather special, Sonja- especially as we are so far away any other land mass!
> 
> I just opened a topic about our day out, at : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426672-1.html


Wow you packed a lot in for the day... I am so glad you both enjoyed each other so much. You must be exhausted Julie. Lovely photos of you both as well. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


Aaww so so gorgeous! Gosh she is growing up already. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow you packed a lot in for the day... I am so glad you both enjoyed each other so much. You must be exhausted Julie. Lovely photos of you both as well. :sm11:


We saw a lot of the Waterfront area. I am tired, but my hip is really sore- I am hoping the Codeine takes effect soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We saw a lot of the Waterfront area. I am tired, but my hip is really sore- I am hoping the Codeine takes effect soon!


I hope so too and that you manage to get a decent sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope so too and that you manage to get a decent sleep.


I think I maybe better try a little something to eat- I often get a better rest when I have something in my tummy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness! I have heard of such drops in temperature being rather a feature of your part of Australia.


Usually get them (here anyway) in summer when a cool change comes in. And then even more. But 16 to 9 goes from a lovely day to very cold- rather than very hot to nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We saw a lot of the Waterfront area. I am tired, but my hip is really sore- I am hoping the Codeine takes effect soon!


A lot of walking can do that. But at least you managed the day out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Usually get them (here anyway) in summer when a cool change comes in. And then even more. But 16 to 9 goes from a lovely day to very cold- rather than very hot to nice.


mmmmm, there's not much between you both and Antarctica. I wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


How gorgeous- she is looking so grown up. Have you ever tried looking after the two of them together?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lot of walking can do that. But at least you managed the day out.


I have taken to using both my sticks to get around in the house- the walker is a bit unwieldy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken to using both my sticks to get around in the house- the walker is a bit unwieldy.


2 sticks are generally much easier in the house. And with walls and stable furniture often just as safe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I maybe better try a little something to eat- I often get a better rest when I have something in my tummy!


Yes you should and the codeine will work better I think too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 2 sticks are generally much easier in the house. And with walls and stable furniture often just as safe


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes you should and the codeine will work better I think too.


I must get onto it- supplies are running a little low, because I was unable to do my shopping today, because of my outing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Margaret for posting the article on Simon. Sonja such a nice piece and you have that for his memory box. I have to say how much I wish I could hug you right now.☺

Julie glad you got out today and spent time with a fellow kp member. Hope the codeine worked. 

Kate dear little Caitlyn is growing so much. Another little sweetie like her brother.

Did manage to get a bit of sleep last night but kept waking up in a panic. Gage curled up in bed withe last night and I didn't have the heart to send him to his own bed. 

He was asked by his dad last night to go there today after school sometime to watch a movie. So I will likely have a bit of free time this afternoon. What to do? Lol.???? probably think and worry. 

Stayed up reading til my eyes started to slide shut. Might be a plan for the next while.

730 am and my alarm is set for 745. May as well get up ow and get Gages lunch made and stuff ready for school. 

Check in later on.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally found you guys, worked backwards but it worked. Now will read backwards to catch up. 
Sonja a beautiful article and nice pictures of your son. My heart aches for all of you.
Hope all are well.
We had a busy weekend with company and college football. 
Yesterday started my sitting for the week, a drug overdose and this morning in early to sit and another drug overdose. Both being looked at as possible suicides. So sad.
I think it is going to be a gray and windy rainy day today. Sounds like some tough fall weather ahead. 
Did some sewing yesterday before work. Made two pillows for my nieces sofa, only had the pillows for a month or so. 
Sam, hope you are feeling better.
Gwen loved the mermaid blanket, now will go back and see what else you have been making and what's going on.
Luke is so smart, always need to make a snake when you get play dough!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I got caught up with last week before going to Damien's baseball fundraiser where I have spent the last 4 1/2 hours. Can we say noisey? I got there about 15 minutes early. Good thing. Amber had Arriana up on her back in the carrier. Poor baby fell asleep right after I got there so I took her and sat with her asleep in my lap for almost 2 hours. She woke up and are fairly good for her. They had a 50/50 drawing and what was supposed to be an ace of spades drawing but they didn't get all of the cards sold so turned. That into another 50/59 drawing. They also had some silent auction baskets and Chinese raffles gifts. I won a very nice basket filled with Thirty One bags. It was worth $80 and I had the highest bid at $30. VERY nice items in the basket. Off the top of my head I think there were 5 items in the basket. At least one will be given as a Christmas gift.
> 
> I had a headache when I got there and came home with it despite haven taken Tylenol. I even had some tea thinking maybe withdrawal as I have been drinking far too much of it when I'm not supposed to be having a lot of caffeine. I am going to bed shortly after Merle gets home from work, which should be any time now. Bunnies were starving when I got home. They think dinner should be served by 7:30!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you won a very nice basket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, I've got a lot of reading to do. You're already up to page 42 and I'm only on 17.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, I thought you would enjoy this photo from my DD of her Bunny and her little old rescue doggie - best buds!


That is amazing. Never thought bunnies and dogs would be pals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't worry Tami, being a Southern girl I know about pine and resin. The tree is oak. Thanks for thinking of us though.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, I don't remember what kind of tree it is that is dropping it's limbs. If it is pine, please PLEASE do not burn it in your wood burning stove! There is too much resin it it and it will start a chimney fire. After going through 2 chimney fires, I worry. If it is not pine, cutting it into fire wood is great.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

if the grouping of plants is supposed to be art, I will buy Luke's snake any day!! 
Mel, big hug!! I will keep on reading.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures; looks terrible for those in flooding areas. Praying you and others on the KTP are safe.


darowil said:


> I had thought of going somewhere like Hahndorf with Maryanne today as being school and uni holidays we both had spare time. Decided that with warnings of flooding in the area I wouldn't do so. Maybe a good idea? Photos of this morning https://www.facebook.com/SouthAustralianWeather/photos/pcb.1103077293143832/1103074723144089/?type=3&theater


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful. I'm sure this was a comfort for everyone too. Hugs.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine that was delightful. Perhaps she will begin posting to the KTP again, too.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day out with Penny, (2CatsinNJ). we had a short hour of sun, but no rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I found the Middlesbrough gazette but it was for today. Can you send a link for the one with Simon's tribute? Edit: Darowill posted it!


Swedenme said:


> DIL was understandably upset but when I left she was surrounded by her friends . She has a real good set of friends and family including 2 sisters one of which is her identical twin . I got them muddled up for the first time ever yesterday and Lyndsey was very polite and never said a word till I turned to the other sister and asked were Lyndsey was the look told me I had been talking to Lyndsey .I turned and apologised and I immediately could see the difference . She laughed and said she had hugs off at least 10 people including both her aunties who had thought they were talking to Jennifer
> One of my nieces told me it was easy to tell them apart because my DIL was wearing sparkles in her dress : :sm06:
> 
> The paper is called the Middlesbrough gazette Margaret I know it's online


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sonja - I just read the article about Simon. A very nice tribute to your son. He was very respected by all who knew him. Hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read this and you did have a wonderful time. I doubt Penny would have had as good a time without you also; being able to share in the adventure and know places to go! What a wonderful adventure you both had.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather special, Sonja- especially as we are so far away any other land mass!
> 
> I just opened a topic about our day out, at : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426672-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is just adorable! Love the outfit; of course you had to get it! I can't get over how much she has changed and grown!


KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


What a cute picture . Caitlin definitly is the perfect granddaughter


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you for posting this Margaret....I hadn't been able to find it. It is a very nice tribute to Simon. He was a wonderful person; I didn't realize he had been a teacher. Congratulations to Sonja and her husband for having raised up such a wonderful person. I'm sure Simon's brothers are equally fine men.



darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never ever would we get sick of you Melody!



gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! What a mess. Glad you didnt go today.
> 
> Well today we have had terrible winds with extremely bad gusts, rain on and off, 2 showers of hail and we are having a thunderstorm now as I type this. Not a high amount of rain like in South Australia though thank goodness.... Oh and we did get to nearly 16c then this afternoon it dropped down to 9c in half an hour.


And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, thank you for the link.

Simon was such a handsome young man and a beautiful wife too. What a special young man and teacher. How proud his whole family must be. The world is lesser for losing him this young but it how much richer it is for his life. He was a gift to all who knew him and all their lives were enriched.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


Thank you Margaret for posting it and to everyone for your kind comments


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mishka and I would make good walking partners......I would walk to a bench and she could sit beside me.
What a beautiful dog and walk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


Never get sick of you Mel . It's always nice to hear from you just hope you get your knitting mojo back soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> How gorgeous- she is looking so grown up. Have you ever tried looking after the two of them together?


Not often as we have to come here to look after Caitlin (about 45 minutes by car) whereas Luke is in the same town as us. To come here would mean a very early start for Luke (leaving home at 7.15am) and also he has nursery every morning so DH stayed at home for him and I came down here for her!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you for posting this Margaret....I hadn't been able to find it. It is a very nice tribute to Simon. He was a wonderful person; I didn't realize he had been a teacher. Congratulations to Sonja and her husband for having raised up such a wonderful person. I'm sure Simon's brothers are equally fine men.


Thank you Gwen , and yes they are . Everybody was saying how impressed they were with my youngest son for the way he handled being with his brother in the last hours and at the funeral .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


Thanks for that Margaret, I had searched but couldn't find it. I agree it was a nice article.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, thank you for the link.
> 
> Simon was such a handsome young man and a beautiful wife too. What a special young man and teacher. How proud his whole family must be. The world is lesser for losing him this young but it how much richer it is for his life. He was a gift to all who knew him and all their lives were enriched.


Thank you Daralene 
Mishka would sit there all day and watch the animals


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


We'll never 'get sick of you' Mel! Chat away! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> if the grouping of plants is supposed to be art, I will buy Luke's snake any day!!
> Mel, big hug!! I will keep on reading.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a good chuckle of Mishka's walking.....she is such a beautiful dog. Makes me want to just give her a big hug and nuzzle around her neck. 


Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said!


Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, thank you for the link.
> 
> Simon was such a handsome young man and a beautiful wife too. What a special young man and teacher. How proud his whole family must be. The world is lesser for losing him this young but it how much richer it is for his life. He was a gift to all who knew him and all their lives were enriched.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


She is beautiful. Perfect outfit for the perfect granddaughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene
> Mishka would sit there all day and watch the animals


Wouldn't that be fun. I would love it too, and of course a few hugs from Mishka as we animal watched.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , and yes they are . Everybody was saying how impressed they were with my youngest son for the way he handled being with his brother in the last hours and at the funeral .


Certainly not easy for him but he came through at just the right times. How very special for you that others noticed too. He sounds like a wonderful son and brother. But then, look at his mom and you see why.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


LOL! 
Well, she doesn't over tax herself does she? lol Kinda makes you wonder how people that used Malamutes as sled dogs to get anywhere actually got anywhere. LOL! But you do have to admire her determination and full joy in the whole process. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, thinking of you dear friend. So sorry Greg is not working toward the goal you thought you both had together. I am sitting here shaking my head. Men, so many of them just don't get it at all. He is missing his chance again. Hope you get over this cold soon so you can at least be dealing with life without being sick. Big Hugs.

Knitting Mojo will return but sometimes we all take a break. Just give it time. Eventually you will see something on KP that will inspire you. I'm hoping in the meantime that you have a support system, a good friend, be it family or outside family, who is there when you need a shoulder. Use us anytime. We will never tire of you. In fact it is the exact opposite, more is better. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Such a lovely article about Simon, thank you Margaret for finding the article. 
You have such wonderful children Sonja, I know that Simon is watching over all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, thinking of you and your son and hoping they get that infectious disease doctor in there soon. Hoping you get some good news soon.

Sugarsugar, we went through the same thing with my mom. She wanted nothing more done to prolong her life and we all understood why. I am so glad my younger sisters took over as I always do just what mom wants, but they told her with the strokes she needed to be treated. She couldn't understand why but their reasoning is that you don't always die, but can be left with all sorts of horrible after-effects, so they did no life saving procedures but did treat the stroke so she wouldn't be left paralyzed, etc. I'm so glad they did that for her. She still got to have her way with nothing done to prolong her life, just that they gave her more quality of life in her end days.

Hugs, know this journey is a very difficult one, but it is a real honor to be part of our mother's lives and to be there for them if we can.

Hoping the weather won't be too destructive for all our Australian friends and anyone else in the way of this storm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Family needs are the most important. If it was a case of feeding yourselves or starving it might be different but your son needed you and so you needed to be there. Would be good if you could have known and come home but hospitals by their very nature can't always let you know waht is happening. I'm sure they could be more efficient but until one test is done for example they don't know what the next step will be. Maybe a bit of peace and quite for him to get some study done? Can he concentrate between being sick and in hospital? I tried it once- not very successfully I must add.


Yes, of course, I needed to be there, nothing more important.
What's left to do outside can be left except for putting away chairs,yard ornaments etc & protecting my fruit trees. DH put an electric fence around the fruit trees in the garden while I was gone so that's a big help.

DS isn't really feeling bad now that the swelling has subsided in his hand. He's in a room with 6 patients with only curtains between but can put on headphones to keep out the noise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


What a nice tribute, you obviously raised a wonderful man who was well- respected in your community.

Edit
I read the newspaper article, what a lovely tribute to a wonderful young man.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Behind on here again and afraid I won't be catching up. Stay safe all, enjoy watching your WIP's become wearable works of art. I'm going to get back to last months mittens. Now only 2 months behind. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh on another note, they fixed Marla's water leak, it was a tiny little crack in the middle of the yard, but they only dug a hole by the sidewalk and then a hole by the house, cut the pipe by the house and just pulled it out from the hole at the sidewalk so they didn't dig up her whole yard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'd better get dressed, Marla will be here in just a bit so I can go teach my "class", lol. I'm hoping as soon as the mom finishes the sock she's learning to knit, she'll decide she doesn't need the "class" anymore. Keep your fingers crossed all. lol 
Her daughter hasn't knit anything at all in the last two weeks that we've done this. 
Y'all be good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My nephew is an artist in NYC and has been able to make a living at it for nearly 15 years, so must be doing something right. One of his praised works is a old barn door board with a very large nail in it. My brother (his Dad) and I remarked that we were so immersed in "art" while growing up on the farm and just didn't realize it,


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


That's so cute! She's sure growing up fast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie - I haven't read to the end of TP but wanted to say that I'm hoping that the doctors have solved your son's mysterious infection and have come up with a cure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I looked at the photos of the flooding, glad you are dry
Julie, I'm glad you had a nice day with Penny but sorry your hip is now making you pay.
Sonja, lovely photos of Mishka

I've caught up but did it take time to comment as I must get outside. I still have glads & onions drying in the greenhouse & it's to get cold the next few nights & I need to get them in so they dont freeze. Snow is in for forcast for the next 4 days????????& it's windy & ugly looking out now, not looking forward to going out but better do so in case Neil calls for a ride.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, would love to have you chatting all day.
Sonja, a lovely article on your DS Simon. 
Kate, Kaitlin is adorable.
Julie, glad you had a wonderful sightseeing day yesterday. Hope your hip feels better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was a nice article . Your hometown paper has a good idea too . It's always nice to try to keep in touch with old friends


It's a running joke in my family that all you have to do to make the paper is to show up from out of town. It makes it tough to sneak in and out town. I usually stay at The Sisters' Inn B&B which is the former convent owned by a classmate and her sister. I've gotten phone calls there from people who saw the IL license plates and took the chance that it was me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


I can see you've got complete control of that dog!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


Thanks for that Margaret.

Sonja, what a nice article and lovely photos with it. A lovely article for the memory box.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


Glad you feel comfortable enough to share your emotions here. We're all here for you, as often as you like. We won't get sick of you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mel, I'm so sorry that Greg has gone off on another tangent. I know you were hoping to work things out. 

Julie, What a great day you and Penny had. Too bad that she left her bag and anorak behind. A lovely picture of the two of you. I hope you're feeling a little less sore. You said you would rather have French toast than bread pudding and I'm just the opposite. I have my DH's grandmother's recipe. I always add raisins and maybe serve it with ice cream and dollop of jam. I dislike sweet French toast and if I do make it, I leave out the sugar.
Bundyanne's post was hilarious.

Denise, wishing you a speedy recovery.

Mary, please tell Matthew that his cat drawing is superb, so life like.

Sonja, Mishka is such a beauty. I can relate to the walking bit. Candy does the same. We will go to the park and she will just stop on the way and lie down, or she will sit and view the scene. I think of you often. Sending many more hugs.

Kate - A perfect outfit for Caitlin. Such a lovely picture of her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Certainly not easy for him but he came through at just the right times. How very special for you that others noticed too. He sounds like a wonderful son and brother. But then, look at his mom and you see why.


Thank you Daralene . Youngest son went to unni today . I told him he didn't have to if he didn't feel up to it as its only the second day and lectures are just starting but he wanted to and he's just come home . Everything went fine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!
> Well, she doesn't over tax herself does she? lol Kinda makes you wonder how people that used Malamutes as sled dogs to get anywhere actually got anywhere. LOL! But you do have to admire her determination and full joy in the whole process. :sm23:


It's funny because when she wants to run she looks as if she is really enjoying herself but it has to be when she wants to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a running joke in my family that all you have to do to make the paper is to show up from out of town. It makes it tough to sneak in and out town. I usually stay at The Sisters' Inn B&B which is the former convent owned by a classmate and her sister. I've gotten phone calls there from people who saw the IL license plates and took the chance that it was me.


Is it a small town ? I like small towns were people speak to each other even if it is only to grumble about the weather :sm01:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


Deal Mel, Never fear. We do not get sick of your chatting. It is very good for you to have a safe place to share your feelings and all of us are more than willing to listen. Maybe some day the roles will be reversed. You are a dear friend to me although we have never met but I think we realize how important Tea Party is and the friendships we have made. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you travel this tough road in your life.

Marilyn


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am caught up and adding my comments....

Julie it looks and sounds as though the two of you had a wonderful day together. A great photo of you two that with be cherished like the memories you made that day☺

Sonja I am happy that your son went University today and that things went well. 

Bonnie happy to hear swelling is down in ds's hand. Praying that you will be able to get answers. It is really quite amazing to me that they don't have a clue. 

I have spoken with a few friends today and they advise keep your chin up. I am. Greg and I have talked and he will be driving us to Gages counseling after school. Then I will know if Gage us going to his house after to watch a movie or what is to happen. 

Need to do the dishes but have been putting it off. I will make myself do them before school is done. 

I have to say I am happy to hear that none of you will get sick of me. I knew it was right to be on here with my ktp family ☺

Greg has told me today that he is going to get rid of the pups and I have to say it is a good idea and needs to be done a long time ago. 3 dogs and one person. All in an apartment. The dogs are better from the chocolate incident but I think that may have been the point where he finally realized as neither of us had the money for a vet. They need to be on a farm with room to run and be dogs. I am sad about it yet happy because he is putting their happiness before his selfishness to keep them. 

Love to you all. 1:30pm and I am going to go. Gage is done school at 3:10. Make myself get off this couch and get the dishes done. Beds made get dressed and presentable and maybe read a bit of my book.☺

Check in later. And I again I love you all ❤❤


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and adding my comments....
> 
> Julie it looks and sounds as though the two of you had a wonderful day together. A great photo of you two that with be cherished like the memories you made that day☺
> 
> ...


I know how you love those dogs but in the long run, it will probably be best for them if they have a home with lots of space. Maybe you can still visit them. I hope so. Hope all goes well at Gage's counseling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . Youngest son went to unni today . I told him he didn't have to if he didn't feel up to it as its only the second day and lectures are just starting but he wanted to and he's just come home . Everything went fine


Glad to hear that. He sounds exceptional.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sonja, Mishka is beautiful. But I like her kinda walks!
Mel, it is ok to vent, talk whatever, as everyone has said we are here. Concentrate on you and Gage. The knitting will come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


Thank you Margaret for posting the link!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Margaret for posting the article on Simon. Sonja such a nice piece and you have that for his memory box. I have to say how much I wish I could hug you right now.☺
> 
> Julie glad you got out today and spent time with a fellow kp member. Hope the codeine worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel! I sprinkled Lavender Oil on my pillow, and managed to get quite a decent rest.
Hoping for an improvement in matters for you. Sometimes sitting around with your favourite film or music is just what you need.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a running joke in my family that all you have to do to make the paper is to show up from out of town. It makes it tough to sneak in and out town. I usually stay at The Sisters' Inn B&B which is the former convent owned by a classmate and her sister. I've gotten phone calls there from people who saw the IL license plates and took the chance that it was me.


That sounds like here, someone always knows who is in town. Unfortunately our paper has closed, I used to get lots of photos of my kids from school sports events & youngest son once had his photo on the front page while driving the tractor with the caption, gettng the fall work done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I imagine that was delightful. Perhaps she will begin posting to the KTP again, too.


It was a great day!, who knows?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just read this and you did have a wonderful time. I doubt Penny would have had as good a time without you also; being able to share in the adventure and know places to go! What a wonderful adventure you both had.


Thanks Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


Chatting with us is fine. I don't use Facebook but from what others have said it can be overwhelming and unkind at times. You don't need that. If you don't feel like knitting then that's fine too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mel! I sprinkled Lavender Oil on my pillow, and managed to get quite a decent rest.
> Hoping for an improvement in matters for you. Sometimes sitting around with your favourite film or music is just what you need.


Good to hear that it helped. I would try the lavender oil but I am allergic.????

I hope things start to improve too. It feels horrid to be so sad and upset and not want to think about it but then 2 minutes later you find that you are thinking about it. It does help to talk. To my friends locally and to my family here on ktp. 
I know I love him and I will fight for us but I also know in my heart that if nothing gives from his behalf my heart will tell me when to let go and move on. I have that in my heart so I know I will make it ok☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


She certainly is a character! A very fine looking dog, probably thinks she can trade on her looks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got the dishes done and fish bowl cleaned. Made the beds and still haven't read my book but I do need to start getting in gear to he ready to go. Greg msgd me that he wil be here 330 ish as the appointment is for 4pm.Also got the mail and Gage has received a letter from his pen pal in Ohio and I received a slept to pick up something at the post office. ☺☺☺☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . Youngest son went to unni today . I told him he didn't have to if he didn't feel up to it as its only the second day and lectures are just starting but he wanted to and he's just come home . Everything went fine


I'm glad things went well, probably good for him To do a normal activity


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Such a lovely article about Simon, thank you Margaret for finding the article.
> You have such wonderful children Sonja, I know that Simon is watching over all of you.


I am sure he will be.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja what a lovely article about your son. He will be much missed I feel. Glad that your other son went to uni. today. I think his brother would approve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I looked at the photos of the flooding, glad you are dry
> Julie, I'm glad you had a nice day with Penny but sorry your hip is now making you pay.
> Sonja, lovely photos of Mishka
> 
> I've caught up but did it take time to comment as I must get outside. I still have glads & onions drying in the greenhouse & it's to get cold the next few nights & I need to get them in so they dont freeze. Snow is in for forcast for the next 4 days????????& it's windy & ugly looking out now, not looking forward to going out but better do so in case Neil calls for a ride.


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, would love to have you chatting all day.
> Sonja, a lovely article on your DS Simon.
> Kate, Kaitlin is adorable.
> Julie, glad you had a wonderful sightseeing day yesterday. Hope your hip feels better soon.


Thank you, Joy- I hope it improves soon too, I am still using the two sticks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mel, I'm so sorry that Greg has gone off on another tangent. I know you were hoping to work things out.
> 
> Julie, What a great day you and Penny had. Too bad that she left her bag and anorak behind. A lovely picture of the two of you. I hope you're feeling a little less sore. You said you would rather have French toast than bread pudding and I'm just the opposite. I have my DH's grandmother's recipe. I always add raisins and maybe serve it with ice cream and dollop of jam. I dislike sweet French toast and if I do make it, I leave out the sugar.
> Bundyanne's post was hilarious.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and adding my comments....
> 
> Julie it looks and sounds as though the two of you had a wonderful day together. A great photo of you two that with be cherished like the memories you made that day☺
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good to hear that it helped. I would try the lavender oil but I am allergic.????
> 
> I hope things start to improve too. It feels horrid to be so sad and upset and not want to think about it but then 2 minutes later you find that you are thinking about it. It does help to talk. To my friends locally and to my family here on ktp.
> I know I love him and I will fight for us but I also know in my heart that if nothing gives from his behalf my heart will tell me when to let go and move on. I have that in my heart so I know I will make it ok☺


That is a pity you have an allergy to Lavender!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good that they fixed it without destroying the entire yard.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh on another note, they fixed Marla's water leak, it was a tiny little crack in the middle of the yard, but they only dug a hole by the sidewalk and then a hole by the house, cut the pipe by the house and just pulled it out from the hole at the sidewalk so they didn't dig up her whole yard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, you can always come here to find a shoulder to lean on.
It's probably best for you pups if Greg gets them to a place where they can run rather than an apartment.

Thank you all for the well wishes for DS. Me sent me a message this morning, they finally have a diagnosis, but he can neither pronounce or spell it, it's a post viral auto immune response. He said they will now have to watch his kidney functions as it may attack his kidneys. Not sure when he will be discharged. 
I'm a little worried about the trip to get him as there is both snow & freezing rain in the forcast for today, tonight & the next .2 days. Oh, joy!
I got out this morning & got lots of work done, put away some stuff, dug my dahlias, got my onions in & a box of carrots dug.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I'm so sorry about pups, though if you can rehome them to a farm that would be good for them. But I'm worried when you say Greg said you have to say you agree it's a good idea. You don't Have to do anything he says. You are your own person. Also I think it demonstrates his disorder of not taking blame. On the other hand, i know it's important to show a united stand for Gage. Hugs.
Sonja, I love Mishka's personality. Maya doesn't do that, but she isn't on lead. We are on safe area of desert. What she does do is find a stick (branch of creosote bush) and carry that around, circle in front of me, then drop it for me to throw. Ok fine, a couple of times. She would do it the whole walk. I don't like it as it breaks my rythym and I enjoy the rythym of walking.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress being made on Matthew's drawing.


Thank you for sharing the latest drawing of Mathews. He does fantastic work. Enjoy his Christmas cat.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


How funny Mishka is about walking. She doesn't want to work up a sweat...LOL. She is a beautiful dog I'm sure you are proud of her. Isn't it funny how they have their little quirks that can either frustrate you or aggravate you. I wish we could get another dog. I sure miss having one.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a 3P area? --- sam



darowil said:


> I had thought of going somewhere like Hahndorf with Maryanne today as being school and uni holidays we both had spare time. Decided that with warnings of flooding in the area I wouldn't do so. Maybe a good idea? Photos of this morning https://www.facebook.com/SouthAustralianWeather/photos/pcb.1103077293143832/1103074723144089/?type=3&theater


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - maybe i am too dense to see the "art" aspect in his piece. guess i am more of a traditionalist - i like my art to look like something i recognize. and can identify with. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> LOL, Sometimes people present objects to be deliberately controversial- challenging boundaries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that guy hawkes day? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Hailstones definitel sting poor Gizmo not surprising he didn't want to go back out .
> It's bonfire night here at the beginning of November but people start letting fireworks off well before and after the actual date especially teenagers so I have to start taking mishka out for her evening walk earlier as unexpected loud noises really spook her and she would just runaway if she wasn't on her lead . She is alright on the actual day when it's a continual noise


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice for you - did you take any pictures? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day out with Penny, (2CatsinNJ). we had a short hour of sun, but no rain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Strawberry jam sure worked!


I had French toast with raspberry sauce this morning! When I saw it on the menu, it was an easy choice, as we've been talking about it here and I haven't made it in ages. It was delicious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love strawberry jam - i also like to dice up strawberries - put sugar on them to draw the juices out - very good on ice cream or just to eat out of the bowl. would be good on french toast or waffles. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> There is just something yummy about Strawberry jam isnt there? I might try applesauce on it one day, sound good too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it a small town ? I like small towns were people speak to each other even if it is only to grumble about the weather :sm01:


Very small - everyone knows everyone or at least what family you belong to...I can still see a photo in the hometown paper and know what family lineage. There were about 1100 when I grew up there and we had a beautiful grade school and high school. But, the schools have closed and there are only about 800 living there now. There aren't many young families there anymore since they've moved to be closer to the schools. It's a shame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie - I hope you get some answers soon. I know when our DD had the infectious disease, there was a quick culture and a longer one. Dr. used the results of the quick one since it didn't matter on the second one - it was to tell the Dr. what antibiotic to use and he was recommending Vancomicin and she's allergic to that so he put her right away on an IV - she was at home for 6 weeks with the IV. It was a long summer.

Sonja - the article is a wonderful remembrance.

Mel - we got your back - come visit to chat/vent any time.

Julie - the get together looked like a lot of fun. I find it so interesting that so many of us have met and feel instantly connected.

Joy - Hope you are taking care of yourself. I know how hard you work.

Love the mermaid blankets, but I'd hurt myself trying to get out of one quickly so it's not been on my to do list.

Love to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


On those days she won't exactly give either of you much exercise!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found the newspaper but not the article - if you find it margaret would you please post the URL. --- sam



darowil said:


> What a lovely memory of him- and how wonderful that he was given such a good write up. So often what we read in the media is negative.
> Do you know if it can be accessed online and from overseas?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe how big she is - it seems like she was just born last week. --- sam



KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not often as we have to come here to look after Caitlin (about 45 minutes by car) whereas Luke is in the same town as us. To come here would mean a very early start for Luke (leaving home at 7.15am) and also he has nursery every morning so DH stayed at home for him and I came down here for her!


We are close enough to go to Elizabeth or once our place is ready for her to come to us. On the days with her other Grandma Brett takes her to work with him and she is picked up from there as they would be nearly an hour apart. 
Just as well there are two of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a good chuckle of Mishka's walking.....she is such a beautiful dog. Makes me want to just give her a big hug and nuzzle around her neck.


She is one of those dogs that I almost want to cuddle- and that is not very common.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, thinking of you and your son and hoping they get that infectious disease doctor in there soon. Hoping you get some good news soon.
> 
> Sugarsugar, we went through the same thing with my mom. She wanted nothing more done to prolong her life and we all understood why. I am so glad my younger sisters took over as I always do just what mom wants, but they told her with the strokes she needed to be treated. She couldn't understand why but their reasoning is that you don't always die, but can be left with all sorts of horrible after-effects, so they did no life saving procedures but did treat the stroke so she wouldn't be left paralyzed, etc. I'm so glad they did that for her. She still got to have her way with nothing done to prolong her life, just that they gave her more quality of life in her end days.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your sisters got a good balance- I believe that doing enough to keep someone comfortable is always important but that prolonging life is not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, of course, I needed to be there, nothing more important.
> What's left to do outside can be left except for putting away chairs,yard ornaments etc & protecting my fruit trees. DH put an electric fence around the fruit trees in the garden while I was gone so that's a big help.
> 
> DS isn't really feeling bad now that the swelling has subsided in his hand. He's in a room with 6 patients with only curtains between but can put on headphones to keep out the noise.


David had 4 in his room (and yes he used earphones). And many of our rooms are now mixed as well in the public system. I would hate to be sharing a room with men. And in my experience much more likely that the curtains will always be drawn thus negating the one possible advantage of so many in one room- having some company. DAvid had drawn all the time, but that was becuase the light bothered his eyes.
But the rooms are so impersonal with no privacy. A lady in the bed opposite was given the news she had cancer and was unlikely to respond to treatment while in the room with the other patients and visitors all able to hear what was being said. They can tell her in front of everybody but if one of the people in the room had asked a question they wouldn't have been able to answer becuase of privacy issues! Can't tell anyone else anything but can tell the person in front of whoever might be around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mel, I'm so sorry that Greg has gone off on another tangent. I know you were hoping to work things out.
> 
> Julie, What a great day you and Penny had. Too bad that she left her bag and anorak behind. A lovely picture of the two of you. I hope you're feeling a little less sore. You said you would rather have French toast than bread pudding and I'm just the opposite. I have my DH's grandmother's recipe. I always add raisins and maybe serve it with ice cream and dollop of jam. I dislike sweet French toast and if I do make it, I leave out the sugar.
> Bundyanne's post was hilarious.
> ...


We spread jam on the bread- I have stopped that as I figure I can do one thing right with my eating. Not quite sure that it helps all that much I make Bread and Butter pudding so rarely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had French toast with raspberry sauce this morning! When I saw it on the menu, it was an easy choice, as we've been talking about it here and I haven't made it in ages. It was delicious!


I make rasberry syrup that's great on waffles, pancakes, French toast & ice cream


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would never get sick of you melody - you should know that - we are here for you 24/7 and we always have your back. sending you hugs and tons of positive energy. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lots to catch up on again. Sam hope you're breathing better! Yes strawberries are delicious on so many things. I used t make a jam with strawberries and cranberries - haven't in at least 8 years. I put a bit of vanilla extract and cinnamon in egg mix for french toast. Sonja was good to read about your wonderful son. Oh Mishka is so beautiful! Just want to hug her big time. Bonnie hope DS rallies very soon. Mary tell Matthew what a smile he put on my face with the lovely drawing of Santa Paws. Melody hope you're feeling better with the cold. Sounds like you're taking things as they come and dealing with them well. Would be good if the pups were able to get to a farm to run around. Daralene was wondering if you had finished the mittens you posted - lovely color - hope you'll get them done soon. Julie do hope you're feeling better but so happy you had such a nice time with your friend. How's the gansey coming along? Super color! I've been crocheting a standard zigzag afghan in 2 shades of pink and white (Mary Maxim kit) as a gift for Melissa's sister, Vicky. Still have a few skeins of each color to go but getting heavy to "flip" so my left shoulder starts to ache. Getting cloudy outside again so guess rain on the way for later. They're still tracking Matthew. Feel so bad for all that's happened in Haiti. Do hope everyone one has a good day! Hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very small - everyone knows everyone or at least what family you belong to...I can still see a photo in the hometown paper and know what family lineage. There were about 1100 when I grew up there and we had a beautiful grade school and high school. But, the schools have closed and there are only about 800 living there now. There aren't many young families there anymore since they've moved to be closer to the schools. It's a shame.


Our town has a population of 700 but a lot of young people have moved here for oilfield jobs & there are quite a few I don't know. About 10 yrs ago we were afraid we would lose our school but now the numbers are really up. 
It used to be I knew everyone in town


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the precious mishka - what great pictures sonja. i just want to snuggle that dog - is she so cute or what. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have not mentioned your husband - how is he coping? i hope this has not impacted his health in any way but yet how could it not. sending tons of hugs and healing energy his way too. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret for posting it and to everyone for your kind comments


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found the newspaper but not the article - if you find it margaret would you please post the URL. --- sam


Here you go, Sam

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the way most women are? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's funny because when she wants to run she looks as if she is really enjoying herself but it has to be when she wants to


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sassafras I said that I have to agree. But no he is not saying that. He wanted me to know and be involved in decision. I have thought they should go to a farm since before my strokes. It is a decision for us both as they are my dogs as well. It is the best choice than can be made for them☺i apologize if it came across as the way you read it. ????

Gage had his counseling appointment tonight and his counselor is beyond ecstatic with the improvements that have been made. 

I talked to Greg for a few moments and fumbled with what to say. So I wrote a letter to him I am sending with Gage tonight. He is going to Gregs to watch a movie that Greg got them. I will ask Gage to give the envelope to his dad. I am feeling good with what I said and that I got that out. 

6pm and Gage is eating. So I am going to go for now so we can have time together before he leaves for his dad's. ☺☺

Talk to you later on. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, I don't think the mermaid blanket needs to be a problem with getting up. I only closed the last 14 inches so you could easily pop your feet out.

Sonja, I didn't realize until I read the article what type of cancer Simon had. My friend died at 36 from the same thing, she was also sent for physio instead of them looking for a cause of the pain. I don't understand why doctors think because people are young it can't be cancer. My friends' cancer was already spread before they found it. Because it started in her pelvis, they did something called a hind quarter amputation, IMO, the most barbaric thing I have ever seen. She passed away 3 months later & lost a lot of that time with her kids as she was so sick

Neil called about an hour ago, they discharged him, after telling him 2 hrs before that he would be staying until tomorrow???? Apparently the right hand doesn't know what the left us doing & they think everyone lives just down the block???? DH wanted to go get him so I didn't argue.
I managed to get all my fruit trees wrapped in chicken wire to protect them from the deer. Sure a lot less work since DH put that electric fence up so I didn't have wrap all the ones in the garden.
It's getting uglier outside by the minute, the wind us howling, not a leaf left anywhere. It hasn't started to snow yet but I know by the look of the sky it won't be long, yuk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure you would find a hospital here that has more than two in a room - defiance regional where i go are all private rooms which i appreciate. i have shared a room but that was years ago when phyllis and i were first married. i think any doctor who would tell a patient basically in front of the whole room that he/she was going to die should never be a doctor. i just find it shows the doctor had no respect for the person. imho --- sam



darowil said:


> David had 4 in his room (and yes he used earphones). And many of our rooms are now mixed as well in the public system. I would hate to be sharing a room with men. And in my experience much more likely that the curtains will always be drawn thus negating the one possible advantage of so many in one room- having some company. DAvid had drawn all the time, but that was becuase the light bothered his eyes.
> But the rooms are so impersonal with no privacy. A lady in the bed opposite was given the news she had cancer and was unlikely to respond to treatment while in the room with the other patients and visitors all able to hear what was being said. They can tell her in front of everybody but if one of the people in the room had asked a question they wouldn't have been able to answer becuase of privacy issues! Can't tell anyone else anything but can tell the person in front of whoever might be around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie . --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go, Sam
> 
> http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't imagine snow this early in the fall. i hope it waits until you get home. how is the son that you painted his house for him or is this the son? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I don't think the mermaid blanket needs to be a problem with getting up. I only closed the last 14 inches so you could easily pop your feet out.
> 
> Sonja, I didn't realize until I read the article what type of cancer Simon had. My friend died at 36 from the same thing, she was also sent for physio instead of them looking for a cause of the pain. I don't understand why doctors think because people are young it can't be cancer. My friends' cancer was already spread before they found it. Because it started in her pelvis, they did something called a hind quarter amputation, IMO, the most barbaric thing I have ever seen. She passed away 3 months later & lost a lot of that time with her kids as she was so sick
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right - maybe i am too dense to see the "art" aspect in his piece. guess i am more of a traditionalist - i like my art to look like something i recognize. and can identify with. --- sam


Where as after photography, and the Impressionists, many artists have felt the need to create a different reason for existing. Representation went into the hands of the masses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how nice for you - did you take any pictures? --- sam


I think you found my topic, after this post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie - I hope you get some answers soon. I know when our DD had the infectious disease, there was a quick culture and a longer one. Dr. used the results of the quick one since it didn't matter on the second one - it was to tell the Dr. what antibiotic to use and he was recommending Vancomicin and she's allergic to that so he put her right away on an IV - she was at home for 6 weeks with the IV. It was a long summer.
> 
> Sonja - the article is a wonderful remembrance.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: It was! And it is interesting, of course you would be very aware of that having been to all the KAP gatherings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


We will never get sick of you here. We worried about you so much when you were missing during the strokes. We were delighted to hear from you. Continue to share with us. :sm03:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure you would find a hospital here that has more than two in a room - defiance regional where i go are all private rooms which i appreciate. i have shared a room but that was years ago when phyllis and i were first married. i think any doctor who would tell a patient basically in front of the whole room that he/she was going to die should never be a doctor. i just find it shows the doctor had no respect for the person. imho --- sam


I agree, Sam, they should have taken her out to another room


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't imagine snow this early in the fall. i hope it waits until you get home. how is the son that you painted his house for him or is this the son? --- sam


Same one. My other son is fine, busy working & hunting in between

I sure hope this snow doesn't stay as there is still lots of crop out including a 1/2 section of ours that the renter hasn't combined yet & if he gets no crop we get no $$. That being said, we have had it come & stay this early & the weather channel says snow for the next 6 days????????

I have a meeting this evening to plan the fall supper so I don't even get to veg out tonight????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, you can always come here to find a shoulder to lean on.
> It's probably best for you pups if Greg gets them to a place where they can run rather than an apartment.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DS. Me sent me a message this morning, they finally have a diagnosis, but he can neither pronounce or spell it, it's a post viral auto immune response. He said they will now have to watch his kidney functions as it may attack his kidneys. Not sure when he will be discharged.
> ...


I'm glad that they have answers, I certainly hope it never attacks his kidneys, but good that they are now aware and can keep an eye on things. Hopefully he'll be able to get back to a normal life again, now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's funny because when she wants to run she looks as if she is really enjoying herself but it has to be when she wants to


She's part cat? LOL! Silly dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and adding my comments....
> 
> Julie it looks and sounds as though the two of you had a wonderful day together. A great photo of you two that with be cherished like the memories you made that day☺
> 
> ...


Such a difficult decision but a good one for the pups, all things considered, it's good that he wants your approval on it all, and is keeping you in the loop. 
I'm very glad that he's involved in Gages counselling, I think that it is definitely helping Gage to have you both working on his behalf. 
HUGS!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I'm sorry to have misread your comment. I should know better. It had me flashing back to 18 years in an abusive marriage. Please accept my sincere apology.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


Awe, she sure is a little cutie, growing up way too fast though if you ask me. :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and adding my comments....
> 
> Julie it looks and sounds as though the two of you had a wonderful day together. A great photo of you two that with be cherished like the memories you made that day☺
> 
> ...


While I'm sure you will all miss the dogs even just knowing they are there you can't have one can you? And much fairer on them to be with someone who can care for them well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like here, someone always knows who is in town. Unfortunately our paper has closed, I used to get lots of photos of my kids from school sports events & youngest son once had his photo on the front page while driving the tractor with the caption, gettng the fall work done.


We have a lovely shot of me and the girls at a school fete from the local paper.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, you can always come here to find a shoulder to lean on.
> It's probably best for you pups if Greg gets them to a place where they can run rather than an apartment.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DS. Me sent me a message this morning, they finally have a diagnosis, but he can neither pronounce or spell it, it's a post viral auto immune response. He said they will now have to watch his kidney functions as it may attack his kidneys. Not sure when he will be discharged.
> ...


Well good to know what is going on. Other than watching him I assume there is little they can do to address that issue just dealing with any further issues that might arise.
Can you and DH go to pick him up when he ready to come home? Share the driving and company. And not alone if anything should go wrong on the trip there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a 3P area? --- sam


3 hour parking


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Hailstones definitel sting poor Gizmo not surprising he didn't want to go back out .
> It's bonfire night here at the beginning of November but people start letting fireworks off well before and after the actual date especially teenagers so I have to start taking mishka out for her evening walk earlier as unexpected loud noises really spook her and she would just runaway if she wasn't on her lead . She is alright on the actual day when it's a continual noise


Poor Mishka, mine don't terribly like the fireworks with though either and people start letting them off early also, and right here in town where they are supposed to be prohibited. 
Gizmo seems to be fine with going out today, but I'm hoping the poor thing isn't outside when it hails again, he may never go again out after that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love strawberry jam - i also like to dice up strawberries - put sugar on them to draw the juices out - very good on ice cream or just to eat out of the bowl. would be good on french toast or waffles. --- sam


Is that why we used to put sugar on them? I thought it was just something that was done because nothing wrong was seen with having sugar back then. Sometimes they are dry so will try that next time- and when dry not that sweet either.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, I'm sorry to have misread your comment. I should know better. It had me flashing back to 18 years in an abusive marriage. Please accept my sincere apology.


Joy there is absolutely no reason for apologies. 
I just didn't realize whether I had not put it out there in the correct manner☺ no hard feelings and no need for apologies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in before watching the vp debates that start in a few minutes. Tonight I made up my own version of a veggie lasagna. I had purchased a box of the oven ready lasagna noodles. Sliced thin zuchinni and yellow squash and took a few handfuls of kale. Instead of ricotta cheese I used low fat cottage cheese mixed with a couple of eggs, grated parmesan cheese and an Italian mix cheese After layering it in a casserole dish I used almost 2 small jars of alfredo sauce, covered it with foil tightly and cooked it for an hour at 400F. (Also put extra parmesan on top) Boy did DH and DD go for it! DH lately has had indigestion from traditional tomato sauces and he really loved it. I enjoyed it also. Then later our young (30-something) neighbor stopped by and he hadn't eaten dinner so I offered him some of it. He scarfed it down too. Made me feel good to have turned out something yummy just throwing stuff together. I think reading all of the various recipes posted here on the KTP has gotten me to be a little more adventurous in cooking. I used to do that anyway but in the passing years has gotten in kind of a rut.

Debate starting so TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I'm sure you will all miss the dogs even just knowing they are there you can't have one can you? And much fairer on them to be with someone who can care for them well.


I did decide to leave them all with Gage when I left. I am able to have a pet whether cat or dog. I just haven't felt the need. Gage has asked but I have been uncertain. Greg did mention something to Gage tonight. I never mentioned it to him. I agree fully they need to be where they will be free to run and taken care of. I know it us hard for Greg with not much money to take care of the 3 dogs. He said I will never get rid of Deuce. But the pups need somewhere better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been trying to read backwards for a short bit. 

Sonja the article about your son and the family was quite touching. I showed Matthew the picture of your son and DIL. I will need to show him the pictures of Mishka on her walk. Matthew will get a laugh over them. 

Bonnie I don't want your snow right now. I am going camping this weekend and would prefer good weather.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my friends mom has recently moved into an apartment a few buildings down from me. She crochets and had been to the tent sale this summer. She brought me a tote and a box full of yarn tonight. I will have to get a picture of it tomorrow☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had thought of going somewhere like Hahndorf with Maryanne today as being school and uni holidays we both had spare time. Decided that with warnings of flooding in the area I wouldn't do so. Maybe a good idea? Photos of this morning https://www.facebook.com/SouthAustralianWeather/photos/pcb.1103077293143832/1103074723144089/?type=3&theater


Wow, I think not going was a very wise decision. Glad you all are safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure you would find a hospital here that has more than two in a room - defiance regional where i go are all private rooms which i appreciate. i have shared a room but that was years ago when phyllis and i were first married. i think any doctor who would tell a patient basically in front of the whole room that he/she was going to die should never be a doctor. i just find it shows the doctor had no respect for the person. imho --- sam


This is an older public hospital. The new one being built does I have heard have all single rooms. 4 or 6 beds was considered an great improvement on the old wards with beds the whole length of each side.
I agree the doctors should have taken her to another room to talk to her- but it is possible that it was already in use. And it could have been an intern (first year doctor) who didn't yet have the life experience to think what it might be like to get that news. though the ones I heard talking to her were not interns. But by then she had been given the news and were telling her the options she had.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Joy, I don't know how you keep up the pace, cooking for so many people.
> 
> Are your DD& Ben back together? He must have gotten himself together if that's so.


They are trying to work on resuming living under the same roof. The short vacation this last weekend did not add a great deal to that picture of the future, sadly. Ben is pushing pretty hard to resume sexual relations as if that will fix everything--in essence dumping all responsibility for his life's responsibilities and he would only need to go to work on the assigned days. She would be responsible for every other aspect of his role as father, husband, step-father to Tim, as SIL, etc.

So he is far from getting it adequately together yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did decide to leave them all with Gage when I left. I am able to have a pet whether cat or dog. I just haven't felt the need. Gage has asked but I have been uncertain. Greg did mention something to Gage tonight. I never mentioned it to him. I agree fully they need to be where they will be free to run and taken care of. I know it us hard for Greg with not much money to take care of the 3 dogs. He said I will never get rid of Deuce. But the pups need somewhere better.


Would something smaller and easier in a house be worth considering? A rabbit for example. They make great indoor pets (though they do love to electrical cords so you would need to move them off the floor). Toilet train very easily and if you get them young they love being handled. And while they do love being outside if it is an option they are quite OK kept indoors.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They are trying to work on resuming living under the same roof. The short vacation this last weekend did not add a great deal to that picture of the future, sadly. Ben is pushing pretty hard to resume sexual relations as if that will fix everything--in essence dumping all responsibility for his life's responsibilities and he would only need to go to work on the assigned days. She would be responsible for every other aspect of his role as father, husband, step-father to Tim, as SIL, etc.
> 
> So he is far from getting it adequately together yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A tough situation knowing what is the right thing to do. Until both are working on changing the situation it won't work- and it sounds like Ben is not willing to admit to the need to change. Mind you I can relate to that- its not easy to admit that you have been acting badly! But if you really want the relationship to work you have to do so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I had my first viewing today at a property that should not have been shown. The real estate company has just evicted the tenant and had yet to clear, clean and repair the property. Really wish these companies would ensure this stuff was done before showing. Gives a real bad impression. I did, however, arrange to look at it again after the work had been done. Not real hopeful if the owner does not permit full renovation.


That is very inconsiderate of the real estate companies. I realize the owners want the property rented ASAP, but it still shouldn't be shown until the work is finished. And why would it need to be cleared, unless the previous tenants had not taken their things with them, or left a huge pile of garbage? Repairs should also have been done and finished before showing it. I can see, perhaps, showing it before it had been cleaned, but even that is pushing it. Wishing you good luck in finding something you like, quickly, that you can afford.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day out with Penny, (2CatsinNJ). we had a short hour of sun, but no rain.


Wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL was understandably upset but when I left she was surrounded by her friends . She has a real good set of friends and family including 2 sisters one of which is her identical twin . I got them muddled up for the first time ever yesterday and Lyndsey was very polite and never said a word till I turned to the other sister and asked were Lyndsey was the look told me I had been talking to Lyndsey .I turned and apologised and I immediately could see the difference . She laughed and said she had hugs off at least 10 people including both her aunties who had thought they were talking to Jennifer
> One of my nieces told me it was easy to tell them apart because my DIL was wearing sparkles in her dress : :sm06:
> 
> The paper is called the Middlesbrough gazette Margaret I know it's online


 :sm06: :sm02:

I will look to see if I can find the paper with the article. I would love to read it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having fantastic friends around will help your DIL immensely. Wednesday is the anniversary of our SIL's death and many of his friends from H.S. and college were up to stay at DIL and DGS's house and to go pumpkin and apple picking - they've made a ritual of it every year since 2011. They've been a tremendous help to our daughter and they help keep Shaun's memory alive and are able to fill in bits and pieces for our DGS who was only 2-1/2 at the time his dad died so doesn't remember him.


Sending prayers for your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We saw a lot of the Waterfront area. I am tired, but my hip is really sore- I am hoping the Codeine takes effect soon!


It sounds like you both had a wonderful day. Hope the codeine is helping by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I maybe better try a little something to eat- I often get a better rest when I have something in my tummy!


And it will be better for your tummy to have something besides the codeine in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


Thank you for posting the link, Margaret. I was having trouble finding it.

What a wonderful article in tribute to Simon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you won a very nice basket.


I did! If I can remember tomorrow, I will take a photo of everything, and post it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't worry Tami, being a Southern girl I know about pine and resin. The tree is oak. Thanks for thinking of us though.


Phew! I figured you would know, but after the 2 chimney fires, I just needed to be sure. Thanks for letting me know. Such a shame to loose an oak, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


If you need a break from Facebook, certainly you should take it. I am so glad that you feel comfortable here. No, we won't get sick of you. We would worry about you if you disappeared from here, though!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


 :sm09: Silly Mishka! Maybe she just needed a break. What was she watching in the field?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , and yes they are . Everybody was saying how impressed they were with my youngest son for the way he handled being with his brother in the last hours and at the funeral .


As we were impressed with your youngest. I know you have raised wonderful, kind, thoughtful young men.

Is your DH doing any better? You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like you both had a wonderful day. Hope the codeine is helping by now.


It has not been the most comfortable 21 hours that I have ever had- but using two sticks keeps things bearable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And it will be better for your tummy to have something besides the codeine in it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, of course, I needed to be there, nothing more important.
> What's left to do outside can be left except for putting away chairs,yard ornaments etc & protecting my fruit trees. DH put an electric fence around the fruit trees in the garden while I was gone so that's a big help.
> 
> DS isn't really feeling bad now that the swelling has subsided in his hand. He's in a room with 6 patients with only curtains between but can put on headphones to keep out the noise.


Good that your DH got the electric fence around the fruit trees while you were gone. And glad that your DS isn't feeling as bad with the swelling down. Hope he gets answers soon. Good he can keep the noise out with the headphones.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh on another note, they fixed Marla's water leak, it was a tiny little crack in the middle of the yard, but they only dug a hole by the sidewalk and then a hole by the house, cut the pipe by the house and just pulled it out from the hole at the sidewalk so they didn't dig up her whole yard.


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'd better get dressed, Marla will be here in just a bit so I can go teach my "class", lol. I'm hoping as soon as the mom finishes the sock she's learning to knit, she'll decide she doesn't need the "class" anymore. Keep your fingers crossed all. lol
> Her daughter hasn't knit anything at all in the last two weeks that we've done this.
> Y'all be good.


 :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a running joke in my family that all you have to do to make the paper is to show up from out of town. It makes it tough to sneak in and out town. I usually stay at The Sisters' Inn B&B which is the former convent owned by a classmate and her sister. I've gotten phone calls there from people who saw the IL license plates and took the chance that it was me.


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mel, I'm so sorry that Greg has gone off on another tangent. I know you were hoping to work things out.
> 
> Julie, What a great day you and Penny had. Too bad that she left her bag and anorak behind. A lovely picture of the two of you. I hope you're feeling a little less sore. You said you would rather have French toast than bread pudding and I'm just the opposite. I have my DH's grandmother's recipe. I always add raisins and maybe serve it with ice cream and dollop of jam. I dislike sweet French toast and if I do make it, I leave out the sugar.
> Bundyanne's post was hilarious.
> ...


I don't use sugar in my french toast. I just beat a couple of eggs with some milk and a bit of cinnamon and vanilla. Of course, there is nothing better than to put lots of real butter and real maple syrup on it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . Youngest son went to unni today . I told him he didn't have to if he didn't feel up to it as its only the second day and lectures are just starting but he wanted to and he's just come home . Everything went fine


It was probably good for him to get back into his routine. I know it will be hard for all of you, and each day will be different, but routine does help. I know it did after Dad passed. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and adding my comments....
> 
> Julie it looks and sounds as though the two of you had a wonderful day together. A great photo of you two that with be cherished like the memories you made that day☺
> 
> ...


I am sorry that the pups will need to be rehomed, but glad that Greg has realized that it's better for them, instead of being selfish about keeping them.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the picture of the shawl to email from my phone. Some of you may have seen this already on facebook (I can post photos from there onto facebook but for some reason not here). Now I have to get the pattern typed up.


That is beautiful maybe some day I will have time to make one.... On my wish list!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't use sugar in my french toast. I just beat a couple of eggs with some milk and a bit of cinnamon and vanilla. Of course, there is nothing better than to put lots of real butter and real maple syrup on it!


And you have a great resource for locak syrup!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, you can always come here to find a shoulder to lean on.
> It's probably best for you pups if Greg gets them to a place where they can run rather than an apartment.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DS. Me sent me a message this morning, they finally have a diagnosis, but he can neither pronounce or spell it, it's a post viral auto immune response. He said they will now have to watch his kidney functions as it may attack his kidneys. Not sure when he will be discharged.
> ...


I'm glad that they have at least got a diagnosis, but not glad about what it is. Prayers that it will not attack his kidneys. Good you got some of the outside work done. Prayers for safe travels when you need to make the drive to pick him up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sassafras I said that I have to agree. But no he is not saying that. He wanted me to know and be involved in decision. I have thought they should go to a farm since before my strokes. It is a decision for us both as they are my dogs as well. It is the best choice than can be made for them☺i apologize if it came across as the way you read it. ????
> 
> Gage had his counseling appointment tonight and his counselor is beyond ecstatic with the improvements that have been made.
> 
> ...


Sometimes writing things out helps put things into perspective. And this way, you were able to say what you needed to say, without fumbling for words. Especially when I was younger, I would write out my feelings, just to be able to vent, then burn the pages. As we burned our garbage at that time, it was easy to do, and no one else was able to read what I had written for my eyes only. Sort of a journal, but not to be kept.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I don't think the mermaid blanket needs to be a problem with getting up. I only closed the last 14 inches so you could easily pop your feet out.
> 
> Sonja, I didn't realize until I read the article what type of cancer Simon had. My friend died at 36 from the same thing, she was also sent for physio instead of them looking for a cause of the pain. I don't understand why doctors think because people are young it can't be cancer. My friends' cancer was already spread before they found it. Because it started in her pelvis, they did something called a hind quarter amputation, IMO, the most barbaric thing I have ever seen. She passed away 3 months later & lost a lot of that time with her kids as she was so sick
> 
> ...


Prayers that they get/got home safely before the snow started.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

oneapril said:


> Tami, I thought you would enjoy this photo from my DD of her Bunny and her little old rescue doggie - best buds!


Wow her bunny is almost the size of the puppy ! My DD's bunnies are the size of small kittens .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Sam, they should have taken her out to another room


Absolutely. What good is the HIPPA law if they are going to do something like that? Shaking my head.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that why we used to put sugar on them? I thought it was just something that was done because nothing wrong was seen with having sugar back then. Sometimes they are dry so will try that next time- and when dry not that sweet either.


Most everyone I know puts sugar on their strawberries when they mash them. It does seem to make them juice more. I prefer not to sugar mine, but DH wants his sugared.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you got dx, hopefully he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in before watching the vp debates that start in a few minutes. Tonight I made up my own version of a veggie lasagna. I had purchased a box of the oven ready lasagna noodles. Sliced thin zuchinni and yellow squash and took a few handfuls of kale. Instead of ricotta cheese I used low fat cottage cheese mixed with a couple of eggs, grated parmesan cheese and an Italian mix cheese After layering it in a casserole dish I used almost 2 small jars of alfredo sauce, covered it with foil tightly and cooked it for an hour at 400F. (Also put extra parmesan on top) Boy did DH and DD go for it! DH lately has had indigestion from traditional tomato sauces and he really loved it. I enjoyed it also. Then later our young (30-something) neighbor stopped by and he hadn't eaten dinner so I offered him some of it. He scarfed it down too. Made me feel good to have turned out something yummy just throwing stuff together. I think reading all of the various recipes posted here on the KTP has gotten me to be a little more adventurous in cooking. I used to do that anyway but in the passing years has gotten in kind of a rut.
> 
> Debate starting so TTYL


Sounds good. You don't need to buy the oven ready noodles, though. You can use the regular noodles, just use a bit more sauce. I sure know how your DH feels. I have had trouble with tomato sauce for several years, due to taking so much anti-inflamatories for years. I'm glad everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They are trying to work on resuming living under the same roof. The short vacation this last weekend did not add a great deal to that picture of the future, sadly. Ben is pushing pretty hard to resume sexual relations as if that will fix everything--in essence dumping all responsibility for his life's responsibilities and he would only need to go to work on the assigned days. She would be responsible for every other aspect of his role as father, husband, step-father to Tim, as SIL, etc.
> 
> So he is far from getting it adequately together yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope he gets his s--t together soon, Susan doesn't need the stress in her life & neither do the rest of you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They are trying to work on resuming living under the same roof. The short vacation this last weekend did not add a great deal to that picture of the future, sadly. Ben is pushing pretty hard to resume sexual relations as if that will fix everything--in essence dumping all responsibility for his life's responsibilities and he would only need to go to work on the assigned days. She would be responsible for every other aspect of his role as father, husband, step-father to Tim, as SIL, etc.
> 
> So he is far from getting it adequately together yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not good news for either of them. For any of you, for that matter, as under the same roof is under your roof. I do not understand people like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did - i wasn't thinking - two very good pictures. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think you found my topic, after this post!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And you have a great resource for locak syrup!


 :sm09: I sure do! And all I have to do is make a phone call and go pick it up! My cousin makes the best! Most cook it longer than it needs to be. He & his DD who is taking over the business as her FFA projects cook it to just where it has to be to meet regulations. It doesn't get that nutty flavor that most other has. It has that wonderful sweet maple flavor instead. I have noticed if we heat it up too much when we eat it, that it gets nuttier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds good. You don't need to buy the oven ready noodles, though. You can use the regular noodles, just use a bit more sauce. I sure know how your DH feels. I have had trouble with tomato sauce for several years, due to taking so much anti-inflamatories for years. I'm glad everyone enjoyed it.


My DH didn't like tomatoe sauce (purchased)in things until I started using the oven roasted stuff I made last year, he doesn't complain when I use that, I think the peppers & extra spices bothered him. My homage stuff has only onions, garlic,oregano & seasoning salt in it.

I better make more of that tomorrow, lots if ripe tomatoes in the. Basement that need to be looked after


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow her bunny is almost the size of the puppy ! My DD's bunnies are the size of small kittens .


And ours are about the length of DH's forearm. He will pick them up and lay them along his arm, snuggled up against him. Very easy to litter train. Just don't use the clay based litter, as the dust causes both breathing issues and urinary track issues. You just let them use a place once without the litter box, and then put the box in that spot after cleaning it up. I use a litter that is newspaper that has been turned into pellets. Lots of hay is good for them, as are some fruits and veggies. The pellet food is like candy to them according to our vet. Very easy to care for. They also need to run around a lot, and have lots of socialization.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do hope dd realizes this is bad news all the way around - it doesn't sound to me like living together is the best thing for either of them. hopefully she is smarter than that. --- sam



jheiens said:


> They are trying to work on resuming living under the same roof. The short vacation this last weekend did not add a great deal to that picture of the future, sadly. Ben is pushing pretty hard to resume sexual relations as if that will fix everything--in essence dumping all responsibility for his life's responsibilities and he would only need to go to work on the assigned days. She would be responsible for every other aspect of his role as father, husband, step-father to Tim, as SIL, etc.
> 
> So he is far from getting it adequately together yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH didn't like tomatoe sauce (purchased)in things until I started using the oven roasted stuff I made last year, he doesn't complain when I use that, I think the peppers & extra spices bothered him. My homage stuff has only onions, garlic,oregano & seasoning salt in it.
> 
> I better make more of that tomorrow, lots if ripe tomatoes in the. Basement that need to be looked after


I like it, it just doesn't like me, and it's not easy finding some that doesn't have garlic in it. I need to go back and find your recipe, and save it to the computer. I had 6-8 that needed something done with them before they spoiled, so yesterday when I had Arriana, I peeled them, seeded them as much as I could, and put them in the crockpot with the lid off, and just broke them up as they cooked down. I only ended up with a pint of juice, and it needs run through the blender or food processor. I will use it later this week. No point if processing or freezing just 1 pint.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 53 and it's 11:40. Guess I better get to bed. DH went well over an hour ago. I really don't need to stay up any later! Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another long and busy day, here as well! I've read up to the end, glad to hear the good news and sending hugs to all. Thank you for the article about Simon. Very touching tribute. Hope to comment more tomorrow.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, Thanks for the opening and review. I hope you have gotten your breathing resolved. I will have to read more later but I'm just stopping for a minute. Gwen I love the fish tail blanket! Does it take long to knit? I wonder if my grandaughters would love them.
Be back later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you have not mentioned your husband - how is he coping? i hope this has not impacted his health in any way but yet how could it not. sending tons of hugs and healing energy his way too. --- sam


Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> isn't that the way most women are? --- sam


That's true Sam. I do say she is a typical female :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


And here it is hard- he will likely be having physical effects but they may not be significant or related to his other problems. But then again they may be- either stress induced or not even necessarily related to what has been going on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I don't think the mermaid blanket needs to be a problem with getting up. I only closed the last 14 inches so you could easily pop your feet out.
> 
> Sonja, I didn't realize until I read the article what type of cancer Simon had. My friend died at 36 from the same thing, she was also sent for physio instead of them looking for a cause of the pain. I don't understand why doctors think because people are young it can't be cancer. My friends' cancer was already spread before they found it. Because it started in her pelvis, they did something called a hind quarter amputation, IMO, the most barbaric thing I have ever seen. She passed away 3 months later & lost a lot of that time with her kids as she was so sick
> 
> ...


To many young people are still dying of cancer when they shouldn't be . The horror stories I heard while waiting for son in waiting rooms were just horrendous .

I'm glad your son is well enough to come home , hope the weather settles down a bit and the snow stays away for a little bit longer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have been trying to read backwards for a short bit.
> 
> Sonja the article about your son and the family was quite touching. I showed Matthew the picture of your son and DIL. I will need to show him the pictures of Mishka on her walk. Matthew will get a laugh over them.
> 
> Bonnie I don't want your snow right now. I am going camping this weekend and would prefer good weather.


Thank you Mary . Tell Mathew she did finally decide to walk with a lot of muttering as she went past me 
Hope you enjoy your camping week end


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Oh my friends mom has recently moved into an apartment a few buildings down from me. She crochets and had been to the tent sale this summer. She brought me a tote and a box full of yarn tonight. I will have to get a picture of it tomorrow☺


That was very kind of her . Hopefully some lovely new yarn will get you knitting again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: Silly Mishka! Maybe she just needed a break. What was she watching in the field?


The farmer was in with the sheep and mishka was very interested in what he was up to especially as the sheep kept following him


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did - i wasn't thinking - two very good pictures. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you find somewhere soon Heather . Have you got plenty of time before you have to move so you can take your time to look


Yes, have to 13 november to find somewhere. Will definately go back to yesterdays unit after work gets done, hopefuly including new flooring as many tiles missing. Looked at 2 today, this afternoon one is no go, available now and too many viewers, so gone fast. The one I looked at this morning is a possibility as it, while available, has several drawbacks including size (tiny), outside access for toilet and loo, as well as upstairs beng a security guard with his own dog, whose compound takes up half the back yard. I am looking at getting Magie May, my furbaby registered as a service dog, for my depression and anxiety as well. I can keep her with me then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I found the article about Simon it did take a bit of searching but here is the link for anyone else who wants to see it. It was a nice article. And so many of the other article heading I came across didn't have the nice feel. http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/much-respected-teacher-loses-battle-11963604


I read it last night, thanks for the link.

Sonja, it was a very nice article. He obviously was a well respected and liked member of your community. And a lovely looking man also. Hugs always.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have decided yesterday that I am not going to be on facebook for a bit. I have too many feelings and emotions running through me. I feel comfortable with you all and here is where I will be. Hope you don't get sick of me. No knitting but chatting☺


We will never get sick of you Melody. Be kind to yourself and take care. We are here to listen and care when you want to vent anything. I am sure you will end up knitting again sometime also... good therapy. And maybe watch a comedy movie now and then. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


Aaw Mischka, funny dog. :sm11: Well we are to at least one day of sunshine tomorrow.... 24c. Yes!

Edit.... having said that today was 13.4c so I am wondering if we really will make it to 24 tomorrow, but stranger things have happened! LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Certainly not easy for him but he came through at just the right times. How very special for you that others noticed too. He sounds like a wonderful son and brother. But then, look at his mom and you see why.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I know how you love those dogs but in the long run, it will probably be best for them if they have a home with lots of space. Maybe you can still visit them. I hope so. Hope all goes well at Gage's counseling.


Ditto from me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, you can always come here to find a shoulder to lean on.
> It's probably best for you pups if Greg gets them to a place where they can run rather than an apartment.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DS. Me sent me a message this morning, they finally have a diagnosis, but he can neither pronounce or spell it, it's a post viral auto immune response. He said they will now have to watch his kidney functions as it may attack his kidneys. Not sure when he will be discharged.
> ...


Well that is some serious virus! I have everything crossed that they keep a very close eye on his kidneys and that it doesnt affect them. Gosh you are in for some nasty weather, safe travels if you need to travel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love strawberry jam - i also like to dice up strawberries - put sugar on them to draw the juices out - very good on ice cream or just to eat out of the bowl. would be good on french toast or waffles. --- sam


Oh yes! I love strawberries sprinkled with sugar! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie - I hope you get some answers soon. I know when our DD had the infectious disease, there was a quick culture and a longer one. Dr. used the results of the quick one since it didn't matter on the second one - it was to tell the Dr. what antibiotic to use and he was recommending Vancomicin and she's allergic to that so he put her right away on an IV - she was at home for 6 weeks with the IV. It was a long summer.
> 
> Sonja - the article is a wonderful remembrance.
> 
> ...


Golly, six weeks of IV antibiotics is a LOT.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David had 4 in his room (and yes he used earphones). And many of our rooms are now mixed as well in the public system. I would hate to be sharing a room with men. And in my experience much more likely that the curtains will always be drawn thus negating the one possible advantage of so many in one room- having some company. DAvid had drawn all the time, but that was becuase the light bothered his eyes.
> But the rooms are so impersonal with no privacy. A lady in the bed opposite was given the news she had cancer and was unlikely to respond to treatment while in the room with the other patients and visitors all able to hear what was being said. They can tell her in front of everybody but if one of the people in the room had asked a question they wouldn't have been able to answer becuase of privacy issues! Can't tell anyone else anything but can tell the person in front of whoever might be around.


How awful of them to not tell her that type of news in private! They should have taken her to a treatment room or a small lounge.

Our Public Hospital also has mixed wards, I think it is ridiculous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I don't think the mermaid blanket needs to be a problem with getting up. I only closed the last 14 inches so you could easily pop your feet out.
> 
> Sonja, I didn't realize until I read the article what type of cancer Simon had. My friend died at 36 from the same thing, she was also sent for physio instead of them looking for a cause of the pain. I don't understand why doctors think because people are young it can't be cancer. My friends' cancer was already spread before they found it. Because it started in her pelvis, they did something called a hind quarter amputation, IMO, the most barbaric thing I have ever seen. She passed away 3 months later & lost a lot of that time with her kids as she was so sick
> 
> ...


So sad and tragic about you friend Bonnie. I have never heard of an amputation like that... it does sound barbaric.

Dont you just love lack of communication....not! I hope they have a good plan to keep your DS painfree and assuming there is some sort of treatment to fight this Viral bug?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure you would find a hospital here that has more than two in a room - defiance regional where i go are all private rooms which i appreciate. i have shared a room but that was years ago when phyllis and i were first married. i think any doctor who would tell a patient basically in front of the whole room that he/she was going to die should never be a doctor. i just find it shows the doctor had no respect for the person. imho --- sam


In our public hospital many rooms are 4 bed, some 2 beds and some single.

Our main private hospital has either 2 bed rooms or single.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> How awful of them to not tell her that type of news in private! They should have taken her to a treatment room or a small lounge.
> 
> Our Public Hospital also has mixed wards, I think it is ridiculous.


They tried mixed wards here but they soon changed them back


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 3 hour parking


Oh yeah so it is...... I had no idea at all when Sam asked what 3P was! LOL. I even went back on the link and couldnt see anything that could relate to it. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


Oh your poor DH. Not surprising though that he is so worn out as he isnt all that well is he. Maybe he could have his check up earlier? I hope he takes it easy and improves. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, have to 13 november to find somewhere. Will definately go back to yesterdays unit after work gets done, hopefuly including new flooring as many tiles missing. Looked at 2 today, this afternoon one is no go, available now and too many viewers, so gone fast. The one I looked at this morning is a possibility as it, while available, has several drawbacks including size (tiny), outside access for toilet and loo, as well as upstairs beng a security guard with his own dog, whose compound takes up half the back yard. I am looking at getting Magie May, my furbaby registered as a service dog, for my depression and anxiety as well. I can keep her with me then.


I hope you get something suitable and affordable Heather. It would be great if they allow you to have Magie May as a service dog and she can stay with you then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes! I love strawberries sprinkled with sugar! :sm09:


Preferably Icing sugar in my case, with cream, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah so it is...... I had no idea at all when Sam asked what 3P was! LOL. I even went back on the link and couldnt see anything that could relate to it. :sm19:


I did have to think for a while but got there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Preferably Icing sugar in my case, with cream, too!


Mmm yummy :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm yummy :sm11:


It's getting towards the time of year when I will allow at least one indulgence- usually better to wait for the NZ crop, and before prices go up at Christmas!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


I hope the added stress of this terrible time hasn't made him worse. Hopefully some rest in the next few days will help


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Our hospitals have 4 in some rooms and 2 in others. With my strokes I shared a room. First time I shared it with a man first, then a women and then a girl. Second time I had a lovely lady to share my time with.☺

Just approaching 8am so I am caught up and going to get Gage ready for school. 
Check in later.???? 
I have to go pick up a package from the post office☺☺☺????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ 
Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


Be great to see what you make with it, once you get your mojo back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.

DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.

I guess there is only symptomatic treatment for what DS has, they could give steroids (I know they aren't good for you)but say it's better if his body just works it out
I woke a while ago with a coughing fit & can't breathe,I used mint oil without sucess so got up & took some Advil cold & sinus, couldn't get back to sleep so decided to read a bit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


That should keep you busy for a while. Hope you feel like getting back at it soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.
> 
> DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.
> 
> ...


Hope there's no snow yet, that you feel better, and can get some sleep!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Melody hope in time -when you're ready - you'll be back to knitting. Very nice selection! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.
> 
> DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.
> 
> ...


Glad DH and DS made it come safely! Horrible when a car computer has to go back to mama. Hope you got some sleep and feeling better. Can't believe how quickly weather turned. Hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The farmer was in with the sheep and mishka was very interested in what he was up to especially as the sheep kept following him


Sounds like Mishka is like the rest of us. Nosey!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


A nice selection! You will be knitting again in no time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.
> 
> DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they made it home safely. Not good about the truck.

Hope you managed to get a little more sleep and are breathing better by now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


I hope now that the funeral is over your DH will start to pick up. It's all a terrible strain on all of you, but your DH's ill health won't make it any easier on him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


Hoping this resolves for botH
Oooh
Key pad acting up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope there's no snow yet, that you feel better, and can get some sleep!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To many young people are still dying of cancer when they shouldn't be . The horror stories I heard while waiting for son in waiting rooms were just horrendous .
> 
> I'm glad your son is well enough to come home , hope the weather settles down a bit and the snow stays away for a little bit longer


Unfortunately, it is the young ones who are dying from the disease because there aren't any provisions for them to be screened on a regular basis --- you have to be old(er) for most of the screenings to kick in. Without the screenings, the disease isn't caught in the earlier stages of the disease and can be effectively treated. Today is the 5th anniversary of DSIL's death. He was mid-30's and also a teacher (and lawyer and photojournalist and author). He was already at stage 4 when the colon cancer was diagnosed.

Love to all who are dealing with illnesses!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he gets his s--t together soon, Susan doesn't need the stress in her life & neither do the rest of you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yummy.....hmmmm.....maybe I should claim being a long lost sister......LOL......


tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: I sure do! And all I have to do is make a phone call and go pick it up! My cousin makes the best! Most cook it longer than it needs to be. He & his DD who is taking over the business as her FFA projects cook it to just where it has to be to meet regulations. It doesn't get that nutty flavor that most other has. It has that wonderful sweet maple flavor instead. I have noticed if we heat it up too much when we eat it, that it gets nuttier.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Noni* since you use double strands of 5 weight yarn and size 19 needles it knits up pretty quick. Took me just shy of a week and Pacer (who let me know about the pattern) gets them done even quicker. Really an easy pattern.



nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Thanks for the opening and review. I hope you have gotten your breathing resolved. I will have to read more later but I'm just stopping for a minute. Gwen I love the fish tail blanket! Does it take long to knit? I wonder if my grandaughters would love them.
> Be back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping him in my prayers.


Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that Maggie May an be registered as a service dog.


busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, have to 13 november to find somewhere. Will definately go back to yesterdays unit after work gets done, hopefuly including new flooring as many tiles missing. Looked at 2 today, this afternoon one is no go, available now and too many viewers, so gone fast. The one I looked at this morning is a possibility as it, while available, has several drawbacks including size (tiny), outside access for toilet and loo, as well as upstairs beng a security guard with his own dog, whose compound takes up half the back yard. I am looking at getting Magie May, my furbaby registered as a service dog, for my depression and anxiety as well. I can keep her with me then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful gift! Don't worry about needing a break from knitting. You'll get back into it at just the right time. Hugs!


gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee worker, I hope Maggie May can become a service dog. What a wonderful idea.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got Gage off to school and grabbed the package from post office. Got milk and came back to my house dropped everything off and went to my friends for a few hours. ☺

Once home I called the lady regarding funding for Gages Karate and left a msg. Then his teacher as I want to propose penpals for his class with his actual penpals class if it is possible.

I will talk to my friend the penpals mom and see what she thinks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, have to 13 november to find somewhere. Will definately go back to yesterdays unit after work gets done, hopefuly including new flooring as many tiles missing. Looked at 2 today, this afternoon one is no go, available now and too many viewers, so gone fast. The one I looked at this morning is a possibility as it, while available, has several drawbacks including size (tiny), outside access for toilet and loo, as well as upstairs beng a security guard with his own dog, whose compound takes up half the back yard. I am looking at getting Magie May, my furbaby registered as a service dog, for my depression and anxiety as well. I can keep her with me then.


I hope that works out and you get to keep Maggie May


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw Mischka, funny dog. :sm11: Well we are to at least one day of sunshine tomorrow.... 24c. Yes!
> 
> Edit.... having said that today was 13.4c so I am wondering if we really will make it to 24 tomorrow, but stranger things have happened! LOL.


Another sunny day here but gets quite chilly when the sun goes , Autumn is definitly in the air think I better dig out my coats and jackets


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought yours were at the end of the month like ours!


They changed it to a week later, maybe because of kids going out on Halloween. Which they should have thought of in the first place.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh your poor DH. Not surprising though that he is so worn out as he isnt all that well is he. Maybe he could have his check up earlier? I hope he takes it easy and improves. Hugs to all of you.


He seems a bit better today helped I'm sure by the fact that both sons were here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.
> 
> DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.
> 
> ...


Oh no the last thing you need is car/ truck trouble when bad weather is about glad they finally got home safely . I do hope your son gets better soon and you too Bonnie your cold seems to be getting worse not better . Take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:



> Sounds like Mishka is like the rest of us. Nosey!


Oh definitley . I've even seen her peek through a knot hole in a fence


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, it is the young ones who are dying from the disease because there aren't any provisions for them to be screened on a regular basis --- you have to be old(er) for most of the screenings to kick in. Without the screenings, the disease isn't caught in the earlier stages of the disease and can be effectively treated. Today is the 5th anniversary of DSIL's death. He was mid-30's and also a teacher (and lawyer and photojournalist and author). He was already at stage 4 when the colon cancer was diagnosed.
> 
> Love to all who are dealing with illnesses!!


Hope your Daughter and grandson are OK on this anniversary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


Hearty congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A funny from mjs:

A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, YEAH!
Julie, good one.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


Yippee!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news. 
☺☺☺☺☺


I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????

Wanted to share a picture of my package today. 
Tami Ohio dropped it in the mail last week (before. The bomb dropped. A.K.A. my conversation with Greg) and I have to say it even means more now. I feel love and a hug from one of my family here. (((((((❤❤❤)))))))


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is done school in 10 mins and I am watching my friends youngest as her oldest has a dentist appointment. Will check in later.????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


Thanks Julie I needed a chuckle!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


That's wonderful! Such good people here! Big hug for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, YEAH!
> Julie, good one.


 :sm24: Gave me a giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


That was kind of Tami! Hoping you feel like knitting again soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thanks Julie I needed a chuckle!


Great! How likely are you to feel the force of (Matthew?)


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great! How likely are you to feel the force of (Matthew?)


They are keeping an eye on it. Not supposed to be as bad by me as I'm closer to west coast. Could have tropical rain and wind starting tomorrow some time. Got everything done today so am good to stay put for several days. So glad I have the generator. Will keep busy with crocheting afghan. Do hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> They are keeping an eye on it. Not supposed to be as bad by me as I'm closer to west coast. Could have tropical rain and wind starting tomorrow some time. Got everything done today so am good to stay put for several days. So glad I have the generator. Will keep busy with crocheting afghan. Do hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


Hugs for you Joan, I do hope you remain safe. I have had a good week, got out of the house, or had visitors several days.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you Joan, I do hope you remain safe. I have had a good week, got out of the house, or had visitors several days.


Yes you have had a good week aside from your bouts with pain. Have been reading party but haven't been feeling that great. Once I close on other house have to see doctor. Good days and bad. Lots of issues with back, shoulder and sciatic pains. Tired too. Hope some sunshine and warmer temps by you too! Happy knitting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your Daughter and grandson are OK on this anniversary


It's always a bittersweet day; a time to remember a truly nice guy. I can't pretend to know your grief, but after being very close with him in his last 18 months taking care if him sometimes and the DGS every day, I can imagine how your heart aches. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


woo hoo!! celebration time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress being made on Matthew's drawing.


Oh wow, does it purr, it's so lifelike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Yes you have had a good week aside from your bouts with pain. Have been reading party but haven't been feeling that great. Once I close on other house have to see doctor. Good days and bad. Lots of issues with back, shoulder and sciatic pains. Tired too. Hope some sunshine and warmer temps by you too! Happy knitting!


I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
> Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
> I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


Loved the photo and you look wonderful. Penny reminds me of my girlfriend, June. We've been friends for 51 years. Closing is 28th so will be patient.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


HAPPY DANCE!!! Wonderful news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Loved the photo and you look wonderful. Penny reminds me of my girlfriend, June. We've been friends for 51 years. Closing is 28th so will be patient.


So it is less than a month, that is good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


A nap is always a good thing. 
That is a wonderful surprise from Tami, and you will definitely give it a good home.

:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> They are keeping an eye on it. Not supposed to be as bad by me as I'm closer to west coast. Could have tropical rain and wind starting tomorrow some time. Got everything done today so am good to stay put for several days. So glad I have the generator. Will keep busy with crocheting afghan. Do hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


I hope that they are correct and the storm isn't bad at all. You all stay safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


That is good news Gwen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


Excellent news! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie - {{{hugs}}} to you all at this bittersweet time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, God news n the heart test

Joan, sorry you back is acting up, mayb frm this nasty coming weather? Hope it doesn't get bad near you

Rookie, it's good that your SILs friends still support your DD & GS

Melody, what a nice surprise from Tami, hope it gives you a lift when you need it.

So far no snow, terribly grey & a nasty cold wind .
I've been begging n the couch, this cold is kicking me. I'm sure all my time out in the cold yesterday didn't do me any good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 5 October '16

I've been knitting most of the day - just realized I have used the wrong color - thank goodness I only have a row and a half to frog. I really wasn't thinking very well to make such a stupid mistake. But I am half way - that is a goal reached.

A beautiful day - warm - almost 80° - long may it last. But alas - Saturday is to be 65°. I guess it is inevitable that cold weather will eventually be here. I'm all for holding off as long as possible.

Think I am going to buy a Bullet - http://www.getmagicbullet.com/ - so I can make my own smoothies. I am tired of waiting until Heidi decides she has time. I am still waiting on mine that she said she would make yesterday. She was going into town yesterday and I asked her to buy me one at McDonalds - no - no - she would make me one when she got home. Right! I'm a little peeved - I suppose I shouldn't be - it isn't as though she doesn't take good care of me and she does get busy. But that is not getting rid of my "peeved." Besides - if I have my own bullet I can make them whenever I want them and as often as I want them. Rant over. She tells me i need to remind her.

Lemon Ricotta Sweet Bread

More than fancy rich cakes, I'm a softie for breads of all kinds . . . how they look and taste, especially shared with someone over a cup of coffee. There will always be some room for that.

Ingredients:

1/4 cup sugar
2 eggs
1/4 cup butter, soft 
1/2 cup sour cream
1 cup warm water
4 cups flour, divided
1 1/2 Tbsp instant yeast
1/2 tsp salt

Filling:

2 cups ricotta cheese
3/4 cup icing sugar (confectioner's)
4 Tbsp instant lemon pudding (or vanilla pudding and 1- 2 tsp of lemon jello crystals)
lemon zest/rind from 1 lemon
pinch of salt

Glaze:
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup sour cream 
juice from one lemon

Method:

1. In mixing bowl beat sugar and eggs, then beat in the butter and sour cream.

2. Add warm water, 1 cup flour and yeast and salt, blending well.

3. Continue adding flour, using dough hook attachment or with a strong wooden spoon, until dough can be shaped into a large soft ball.

4. Cover and let rise for one hour.

5. Prepare filling by mixing all of the ingredients in a small bowl.

6. Divide dough in half and roll each out to about 10 x 15 inches. Spread rolled out portion with the filling (also divided in half) - about a 3 inch strip along the centre.

7. Fold up each long side to overlap over filling, ending with seam on side of top.

8. Place on parchment covered cookie sheet. Cut slits with scissors or bread knife. Cover and let rise 45 minutes.

9. Bake at 350 F for about 25 - 30 minutes.

10. Prepare glaze by bringing to a boil in a saucepan. Stir while boiling for 2 minutes. Set aside to cool and thicken.

11. Spread glaze on warm loaves.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/10/lemon-ricotta-sweet-bread.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

NOTE: please go to the URL I have given you to see (direction #8) where to cut the slits.

GRAIN-FREE APPLE COFFEE CAKE (PALEO)

Moist, sweet, buttery apple coffee cake made entirely without grains, refined sugar, or dairy. This easy, approachable almond flour coffee cake recipe is perfect alongside your morning coffee or tea. Let this be your gateway to all of your coffee cake needs - you can easily morph it from apple to pear, blueberry, strawberry, etc, etc.

AUTHOR: JULIA MUELLER

Ingredients

2 large eggs
¼ cup coconut oil
½ cup honey or pure maple syrup
½ teaspoon cider vinegar or lemon juice
2 cups Bob's Red Mill almond meal/flour
½ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon sea salt

Apple-Cinnamon Walnut Topping:

1 cup Granny Smith Apple, peeled and finely chopped (½ an apple)
¼ cup coconut oil, softened
¼ cup coconut sugar
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1/3 cup raw walnuts, chopped

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly oil an 8-inch square baking pan and line with parchment paper.

2. Add all of the ingredients for the cake to a blender or a food processor. Blend until well combined (note: the batter will be very thick).

3. Transfer the cake batter to the prepared baking pan and smooth into an even layer.

4. Stir together the ingredients for the apple-cinnamon walnut topping in a bowl until well combined.

5. Distribute the topping over the coffee cake, gently pressing the apples into the cake batter.

6. Bake for 25 minutes in the preheated oven.

7. Turn off the heat and keep the coffee cake in the oven an additional 15 minutes, until the center feels firm when poked.

8. Remove from the oven and allow cake to cool 30 minutes before cutting and serving.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/apple-coffee-cake-paleo/

Recipe German Slow Cooker Pot Roast - Sauerbraten

When it comes to fall comfort food, it doesn't get much better than sauerbraten, the traditional German pot roast. An ideal candidate for the slow cooker, this hearty, sturdy cut of beef is transformed into an ultra-tender meal, flavored with the aromas of warm red wine and bright vinegar.

Author: Kelli Foster
Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients:

For the marinade and beef:

2 cups water
1 cup dry red wine
1 cup red wine vinegar
2 medium carrots, peeled and chopped
2 medium celery stalks, chopped
1 medium onion, halved and sliced
2 cloves garlic, smashed
1 tablespoon whole black peppercorns
1 tablespoon juniper berries 
1 tablespoon mustard seeds
2 bay leaves
1 (3- to-4 pound) beef chuck roast or bottom round roast

For cooking and finishing the roast:

1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour

Directions

Marinate the beef:

1. Stir all the ingredients except the beef together in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, then remove from the heat and cool completely.

2. Place the beef in the bowl of a 6-quart or larger slow cooker and pour in the cooled marinade. (The meat will not be completely submerged.) Cover and place the bowl in the refrigerator to marinate for 2 days, flipping the meat once or twice per day.

Slow-cook the beef:

1. Remove the beef from refrigerator about 30 minutes before cooking.

2. Transfer the meat to a large plate and pat completely dry with paper towels. Do not discard the marinade. Generously season the meat all over with the salt and pepper.

3. Heat the oil over high heat in a large cast iron or heavy-bottomed skillet until shimmering. Add the beef and sear each side until deeply browned, 4 to 5 minutes per side.

4. Return the beef to the marinade in the slow cooker. Cover with the lid.

5. Cook until the beef is tender and cooked through, 8 to 9 hours on LOW, or 5 to 6 hours on HIGH. Transfer the beef to a cutting board and rest for about 5 minutes.

6. Meanwhile, strain the cooking liquid through a strainer or colander set over a bowl. Measure out 2 cups of the liquid and set aside (discard the remaining cooking liquid and solids).

7. Melt the butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat.

8. Whisk in the flour and cook, whisking constantly, for 1 to 2 minutes.

9. Gradually whisk in the 2 cups reserved cooking liquid.

10. Cook, whisking frequently, until thickened, 3 to 4 minutes.

11. Slice the meat and serve hot.

Storage: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

SUGAR-CONSCIOUS - VEGETARIAN - PESCATARIAN - EGG-FREE - PEANUT-FREE - TREE-NUT-FREE - SOY-FREE - FISH-FREE - SHELLFISH- - FREE - PORK-FREE - RED-MEAT-FREE - CRUSTACEAN-FREE - SESAME-FREE - LUPINE-FREE - MOLLUSK-FREE - KOSHER

Per serving, based on 6 servings. (% daily value): Calories121 - Fat6.7 g (10.3%) - Saturated2.8 g (14.2%) - Trans0.2 g - Carbs8.5 g (2.8%) - Fiber1.7 g (6.9%) - Sugars2.2 g - Protein1.3 g (2.6%) - Cholesterol10.2 mg (3.4%) - Sodium505.3 mg (21.1%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-german-pot-roast-in-slow-cooker-sauerbraten-234101?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TK%20Daily%2010516%20-%2010%20Smart%20Ways%20to%20Use%20IKEAs%20RSKOG%20Cart%20in%20the%20Kitchen&utm_content=TK%20Daily%2010516%20-%2010%20Smart%20Ways%20to%20Use%20IKEAs%20RSKOG%20Cart%20in%20the%20Kitchen+CID_046e4f012a926708f94b60b0a2610980&utm_source=email_newsletter&utm_term=Get%20the%20Recipe

Shortcut Butter Roll Dessert

If you've never had a Butter Roll, you've been missing out on one of the most delicious simple pleasures that life has to offer!

Ingredients

1 Can Crescent Roll Dough (8 ounces)
¼ cup butter or margarine, softened
⅛ cup sugar
½ tsp cinnamon

Milk Sauce

1 cup whole milk
⅓ cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350.

2. Roll out crescent roll dough onto greased or floured surface. Press seams together.

3. Spread softened butter over dough, leaving ½ inch space at edges on all sides. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon.

4. Roll up longways and squeeze lightly with hands to seal.

5. Cut into 10-12 slices.

6. Placed slices in greased 8 inch round pan.

7. Place milk and vanilla in measuring cup and heat in microwave until very warm. Stir in sugar until dissolved. Pour over rolls.

8. Bake for 30-35 minutes, or until golden brown on top. Once removed from oven, let sit for 5-10 minutes before serving.

9. Serve warm and enjoy!

Note: There will be more sauce than is pictured here because this photo was taken after a few were removed. Butter Rolls will be dumpling like in texture on the bottom and flaky on the top. Spoon additional sauce over rolls before serving.

http://www.southernplate.com/2013/05/shortcut-butter-roll-dessert.html

Brown Butter Pumpkin Oatmeal Scotchies

Brown Butter Pumpkin Oatmeal Scotchies-brown butter pumpkin oatmeal cookies dotted with sweet butterscotch chips. The ultimate fall cookie! Add these to your fall baking list ASAP!

AUTHOR: TWO PEAS AND THEIR POD
PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
YIELD: 30 COOKIES

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup unsalted butter
1 1/4 cup cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/4 teaspoon pumpkin spice
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
3/4 cup pumpkin puree (not pumpkin pie filling)
3 cups old-fashioned oats
1 1/2 cups butterscotch chips

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with Silpat baking mats or parchment paper and set aside.

2. Cut the butter into tablespoons. Place in a medium skillet. Melt the butter over medium heat, swirling it in the pan occasionally. The butter will foam and pop, so be careful. Continue to swirl the pan often. Remove pan from heat once the butter starts to brown and smells nutty. There will be small brown bits on the bottom. The butter should be an amber color. Pour butter into a small bowl and cool to room temperature.

3. While the brown butter is cooling, whisk together the flour, baking soda, pumpkin pie spice, salt, and cinnamon in a medium bowl. Set aside.

4. In the bowl of a stand mixer, combine the browned butter with brown sugar and granulated sugar. Beat until creamy and smooth, about 3-4 minutes.

5. Add the eggs and vanilla extract and mix until combined.

6. Beat in the pumpkin and mix until combined.

7. Turn the mixer to low speed and slowly mix in the dry ingredients. Mix until just combined. Stir in the oats and butterscotch chips.

8. Form cookie dough into 2 tablespoon sized cookie dough balls. Place on prepared baking sheets, about 2 inches apart.

9. Bake cookies for 10 minutes or until slightly brown around the edges.

10. Remove from oven and allow the cookies to cool on the baking sheet for 2-3 minutes. Transfer to a wire cooling rack and cool completely.

Note-store cookies in an air-tight container for 2-3 days on the counter. These cookies also freeze well.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/brown-butter-pumpkin-oatmeal-scotchies/

Sheet Pan Sticky Pomegranate Chicken and Honey Roasted Squash

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 35 MINUTES
SERVES 4

Ingredients

1/2 cup sweet Thai chili sauce
1/3 cup pomegranate juice
1/3 cup low sodium soy sauce
1 inch piece fresh ginger, peeled + grated
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts or thighs
1 acorn or kabocha squash, seeded + sliced into half rounds
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon honey
kosher salt + pepper
arils from 1 pomegranate

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

Make the pomegranate sticky glaze:

1. In a medium bowl, combine the sweet Thai chili sauce, pomegranate juice, soy sauce, ginger and garlic.

Cooking the chicken:

1. Place the chicken and squash on a parchment lined baking sheet with the chicken at one end and the squash at another.

2. Toss the chicken with half of the pomegranate sticky sauce, reserving the rest for serving.

3. Toss the squash with olive oil, honey, salt and pepper.

4. Transfer to the oven and bake for 20-25 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through and the squash is tender. Halfway through cooking rotate the pan and spoon any sauce that has settled on the bottom of the pan over the chicken.

5. Remove from the oven and sprinkle the pomegranate arils over the chicken.

6. Serve the chicken and squash over a bowl of rice drizzled with the remaining reserved pomegranate sticky sauce.

7. Garnish with pomegranate arils.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/sheet-pan-sticky-pomegranate-chicken-and-honey-roasted-squash/

Sorry I have been so lax in the recipe area - I will try to do better. Which one of these recipes are you going to try? --- Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute!


Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful gift. Tami is such a generous person.


gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the recipes. I love sauerbraten and think this will be Sunday's lunch. Hope you get your smoothie maker so you can make them even at midnight if you so desire. Checked on the weather and worry for our Florida and east coast friends and those in the cold coming into Canada. Started to mow the lawn but it was very cold here and started raining, now the sun has returned but the grass is too wet to mow yet today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, you can always come here to find a shoulder to lean on.
> It's probably best for you pups if Greg gets them to a place where they can run rather than an apartment.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DS. Me sent me a message this morning, they finally have a diagnosis, but he can neither pronounce or spell it, it's a post viral auto immune response. He said they will now have to watch his kidney functions as it may attack his kidneys. Not sure when he will be discharged.
> ...


Now that they have determined what it is, have they given any indication as to what they will do to keep it in check\? I thought about you just a few minutes ago because they said Sask. was getting snow. Sure hope you don't get too much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The gansey is gorgeous and this is such a good picture of you both.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
> Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
> I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie are you sure you don't need to check in with the doctor? Just to make sure it is just a cold and maybe get something to help relieve the symptoms? Keeping you in my prayers and hope you will begin to feel better soon.

n the couch, this cold is kicking me. I'm sure all my time out in the cold yesterday didn't do me any good.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you've won my heart with the Lemon Ricotta Sweet Bread. Do you think I could substitute cottage cheese for the ricotta cheese like I did with the lasagna? If so it is on the plan to make tomorrow....LOL. Sounds yummy and thinking of eating it with a nice cup of coffee tomorrow morning....late morning!

Go for the magic bullet Sam. You will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband managed the funeral and he enjoyed seeing all the young men who used to visit our home regularly when they were little some he recognised straight away but he wore himself out completely and was physically sick when we arrived home he finally slept . Yesterday he was really down . He goes for a check up in a couple of weeks so I'm just going to wait and see how things go for now


So sorry that your husband was so sick. It's no wonder with the strain both of you have been under. It's a tough road. I hope with all your family around you that it will become easier with time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


What a great friend to give you that stash. Enjoy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful gift. Tami is such a generous person.


I did want to say that I do feel the love and hugs from all of you. Not just Tami.

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mel, hugs from me, too.
Julie, you both look great in the photo
Great result Gwen
Sonja, sorry your husband was so ill after the funeral


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Rookie - {{{hugs}}} to you all at this bittersweet time.


DD decided to work from home today curled up in bed with her computer snd phone. We took DGS to math camp after school so that bought her some more quiet time. The two of them were going to yoga tonight. We took Chinese food carry out over to them. She got through it.

Thanks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD decided to work from home today curled up in bed with her computer snd phone. We took DGS to math camp after school so that bought her some more quiet time. The two of them were going to yoga tonight. We took Chinese food carry out over to them. She got through it.
> 
> Thanks.


Probably just what she needed. She's lucky to have your support.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't buy one, Sam. I have s Ninja I can send you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think we all know that Melody just as you know we all love you!


gagesmom said:


> I did want to say that I do feel the love and hugs from all of you. Not just Tami.
> 
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, hugs on this sad day.
Julie, love the photo of you and Penny. Green Jersey looking good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


When your knitting mojo returns you have plenty of new yarn to choose from. Leave it out- maybe seeing it will prompt you to start something new. Hope you are soon feeling better and that your knitting returns as just knitting will help you feel better as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.
> 
> DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.
> 
> ...


Good that they are both home safely. I'm sure you were relieved you didn't need to do the trip.
Now to see how he goes home. I guess they will be doing follow ups. Or can he see a local doctor?
You cough is starting to sound like you may need to consider getting it looked at as well. But as you say may as well be up. When I'm not sleeping it just such a waste of time to lie in bed and try to sleep when i could be up doing something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He seems a bit better today helped I'm sure by the fact that both sons were here


Thats encouraging- it may just just be the general physical effects that grief has on many people rather than a worsening of his medical issues. Must have been nice having both boys around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh definitley . I've even seen her peek through a knot hole in a fence


Sounds like Elizabeth!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


Wonderful news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


Looks lovely. How thoughtful of Tami to send you that- and the timing is so good to help you feel loved just when you are feeling rejected.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
> Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
> I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


It's a great shot of the gansey indeed. It looks really good on. Great you remebred to get some photos- I keep forgetting when I catch up with people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam its difficult knowing how much to remind her isn't it? Getting the balance bwteen reminding and nagging and/or being demanding. In this case I'm sure you're more frustrated becuase you asked her to buy one and she said no she would do it. If she had bought it you would have had it.
Buying Your own machine sounds a good option.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Quite a haul, Melody! I'm sure your mojo will return when you're feeling better.

Julie, love the photo of you two lovelies!

Bonnie, hope things settle for you soon and Gwen, woohoo on your news!

DD#2 is in the path of hurricane Matthew, so please send good thoughts for all there. I'm not sure what her plan is, but she does have a friend inland she may go stay with. I said grab the dog and go! And asked for her to check in as she's able. Looks like a big nasty, that storm. Also have in-laws there so hoping all will be well. From the news, it seems things are already pretty hectic.

My friend came by today to bring me a pumpkin pie! And I told her, guess what I made last night...pumpkin pie! Ha. But mine was sugar free for him so now DD and I have our own. It's delicious.

I think I'm going to try one more time with a knitted version of the shawl...it won't be too similar but I want to do the same type of color blending. So we'll see. Off to do the swatches...

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.

Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.

Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, it is the young ones who are dying from the disease because there aren't any provisions for them to be screened on a regular basis --- you have to be old(er) for most of the screenings to kick in. Without the screenings, the disease isn't caught in the earlier stages of the disease and can be effectively treated. Today is the 5th anniversary of DSIL's death. He was mid-30's and also a teacher (and lawyer and photojournalist and author). He was already at stage 4 when the colon cancer was diagnosed.
> 
> Love to all who are dealing with illnesses!!


Hugs to your family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yummy.....hmmmm.....maybe I should claim being a long lost sister......LOL......


$12 a quart plus shipping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh definitley . I've even seen her peek through a knot hole in a fence


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


WoooHooo! Great news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


That was fast and really good news. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A little boy opened the big, old family Bible and looked through the old pages with fascination. Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible, and he picked it up and looked at it closely. It was an old tree leaf that had been pressed in between the pages.."Momma, look what I found!" the boy called out. " What have you got there?" his mother asked. With astonishment in his voice, he answered, "I think it's Adam's suit!"..


Cute :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


Absolutely sent with love and hugs! Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
> Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
> I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


I think your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> They are keeping an eye on it. Not supposed to be as bad by me as I'm closer to west coast. Could have tropical rain and wind starting tomorrow some time. Got everything done today so am good to stay put for several days. So glad I have the generator. Will keep busy with crocheting afghan. Do hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


I'm glad you got in supplies and have the generator. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you Joan, I do hope you remain safe. I have had a good week, got out of the house, or had visitors several days.


Getting out or having visitors is always good. Hope your hip isn't as painful today. Don't you have an appointment soon?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Yes you have had a good week aside from your bouts with pain. Have been reading party but haven't been feeling that great. Once I close on other house have to see doctor. Good days and bad. Lots of issues with back, shoulder and sciatic pains. Tired too. Hope some sunshine and warmer temps by you too! Happy knitting!


Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
> Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
> I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


As I said on the original post, 2 beautiful ladies and Gansey!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, God news n the heart test
> 
> Joan, sorry you back is acting up, mayb frm this nasty coming weather? Hope it doesn't get bad near you
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You will enjoy being able to make your own smoothies. Of course, you will need to keep the ingredients on hand!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful gift. Tami is such a generous person.


 :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie are you sure you don't need to check in with the doctor? Just to make sure it is just a cold and maybe get something to help relieve the symptoms? Keeping you in my prayers and hope you will begin to feel better soon.
> 
> n the couch, this cold is kicking me. I'm sure all my time out in the cold yesterday didn't do me any good.


[/quote]

Good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you've won my heart with the Lemon Ricotta Sweet Bread. Do you think I could substitute cottage cheese for the ricotta cheese like I did with the lasagna? If so it is on the plan to make tomorrow....LOL. Sounds yummy and thinking of eating it with a nice cup of coffee tomorrow morning....late morning!
> 
> Go for the magic bullet Sam. You will love it.


You probably could. Can't hurt to try. I have a recipe to make your own ricotta in a book I got from the library if anyone is interested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't buy one, Sam. I have s Ninja I can send you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quite a haul, Melody! I'm sure your mojo will return when you're feeling better.
> 
> Julie, love the photo of you two lovelies!
> 
> ...


Already thinking of all in Matthews path.

Mmm pumpkin pie! I craved it the whole time I was pregnant with DS. Try finding that at a restaurant I. July!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


That is great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Already thinking of all in Matthews path.
> 
> Mmm pumpkin pie! I craved it the whole time I was pregnant with DS. Try finding that at a restaurant I. July!


Ha ha. With DD#2, I craved fresh watermelon... in November!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear of progress, Denise. May it continue!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


That's wonderful, you should be going strong soon, I'm so glad that you are doing so well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

well took me over 2 hours, but, tinked a hat back to were I can pick up pattern correctly. Yeah, because I'm hosting tomorrow. Although this is 2 color hat I've made several of them so should be ok in group.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good news Gwen!!! 
Julie you look so pretty in the picture and you guys looked like you were having a great time.
Keep the snow!! I did hear that North of us there were chances.
Mel, congrats on the yarn that should get you going. And glad you feel better.
Sitting tonight with a patient, time is almost up and tonight I am ready to go home.mhave been here three days in a row and that is enough for a couple of days.
DH was out of town having his recheck on his surgery he had this June. No signs of the tumor returning so that was good news. 
Hugs to all, and hope everyone who is under the weather feels better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good news Gwen!!!
> Julie you look so pretty in the picture and you guys looked like you were having a great time.
> Keep the snow!! I did hear that North of us there were chances.
> Mel, congrats on the yarn that should get you going. And glad you feel better.
> ...


Wonderful that DH's check up went well, may the tumor never return. 
It has to be hard sitting, but I know the people you are sitting with appreciate it greatly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to check the free patterns on this page - the blue one reminds me of you sonja. i also love the giraffes. --- sam

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/facebook-15-free-awesome-patterns-fbty?utm_source=afk&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=afk_DEB_rainbowpattern_freepatterns_050916&submission=73495458&country=US


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which one do you think is best? why don't you try it and let us know what you think. --- sam

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/BestOf/2016/fall-2016?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BCLifecycle_10_05_2016_BestOfFall&vcode=AQAAAADX_hMnKAYhPEdhd2IrJMI3QME6VEbyTZF7X9DqupJMdISUSG8U9jx6R0Zf861pdxmNhVmlTottUdmM9KnLFdSx-y6RI9pMwDJ2r3J2ocnj_g


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the one picture of high water had a sign that said "you are not leaving a 3P area" i think it was the second picture - the one showing the"mm's" of rain you had. how many mm's to an inch? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah so it is...... I had no idea at all when Sam asked what 3P was! LOL. I even went back on the link and couldnt see anything that could relate to it. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see a bright yellow teddy bear. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy bonnie - we don't want you getting down now - don't you start overdoing - take good care of yourself. also tons of healing energy zooming to surround your son in warm healing goodness. hopefully the body will work it out and he will soon be back in the pink - why do i think pink would be his least favorite color. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good luck with the home search. Good idea to have your dog registered as a service dog, hope that works out as she is good company for you.
> 
> DH & son got home at 11 pm, had trouble with the truck, some computer glitch, DH had to disconnect the battery for 15 minutes to reset the brains, then it worked. He said Saskatoon to North Battleford, 80 miles/125km, the visibility was terrible, fortunately that's divided highway, then rain the rest of the way home. I just looked outside & so far no white stuff on the ground???? But Meadow Lake is under a snowfall warning so remains to be seen what we will get, hopefully it will melt as it comes.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons hugs and healing energy to surround him with warm healing goodness. --- sam



KateB said:


> I hope now that the funeral is over your DH will start to pick up. It's all a terrible strain on all of you, but your DH's ill health won't make it any easier on him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quite a haul, Melody! I'm sure your mojo will return when you're feeling better.
> 
> Julie, love the photo of you two lovelies!
> 
> ...


I hope your family gets moved to higher ground the reports on the news look pretty scary.
Pumpkin pie is so good, nice of your friend to bring you one. We are to go to my sisters cabin for Thanksgiving supper on Saturday & I said I'd bring desert, have to decide whether to do pie or cheesecake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


Great that the recovery is going well. I'm surprise your incision is healed well enough to be swimming yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had an 80° day today - and it is still warm enough that i have some windows and the front door open. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Another sunny day here but gets quite chilly when the sun goes , Autumn is definitly in the air think I better dig out my coats and jackets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news sonja. you both have raised three good sons and now these two are picking up the slack. cudos to them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He seems a bit better today helped I'm sure by the fact that both sons were here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news gwen - good for you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good news Gwen!!!
> Julie you look so pretty in the picture and you guys looked like you were having a great time.
> Keep the snow!! I did hear that North of us there were chances.
> Mel, congrats on the yarn that should get you going. And glad you feel better.
> ...


I'm glad your DH is doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely - tami is good people - she fixes my socks and never says anything. think the nap was probably good for you. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was sure i heard it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, does it purr, it's so lifelike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should see doctor before closing - if something is wrong you want to find out asap - just saying. sending tons of healing energy to you just in case it's needed - start the healing early. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Loved the photo and you look wonderful. Penny reminds me of my girlfriend, June. We've been friends for 51 years. Closing is 28th so will be patient.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one picture of high water had a sign that said "you are not leaving a 3P area" i think it was the second picture - the one showing the"mm's" of rain you had. how many mm's to an inch? --- sam


25mm=1inch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know gwen - try it and find out - it can't hurt it i wouldn't think. maybe a little change it taste that you won't even notice. was it you that left out the blue cheese in the sweet potato bowl and it was still good. go for it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you've won my heart with the Lemon Ricotta Sweet Bread. Do you think I could substitute cottage cheese for the ricotta cheese like I did with the lasagna? If so it is on the plan to make tomorrow....LOL. Sounds yummy and thinking of eating it with a nice cup of coffee tomorrow morning....late morning!
> 
> Go for the magic bullet Sam. You will love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it had to be hard for all of you - sending tons of hugs and healing energy to all. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> DD decided to work from home today curled up in bed with her computer snd phone. We took DGS to math camp after school so that bought her some more quiet time. The two of them were going to yoga tonight. We took Chinese food carry out over to them. She got through it.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - thanks jeanette. i would be willing to return the postage. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Don't buy one, Sam. I have s Ninja I can send you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy bonnie - we don't want you getting down now - don't you start overdoing - take good care of yourself. also tons of healing energy zooming to surround your son in warm healing goodness. hopefully the body will work it out and he will soon be back in the pink - why do i think pink would be his least favorite color. lol --- sam


Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight

My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news sonja. you both have raised three good sons and now these two are picking up the slack. cudos to them. --- sam


????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right. i never get really angry with heidi - but she does aggravate me some times - of course - i am never aggravating. i'm over my snit - she also sent gary over with one around nine tonight. but i think having my own would be good too. i would drink several a day. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam its difficult knowing how much to remind her isn't it? Getting the balance bwteen reminding and nagging and/or being demanding. In this case I'm sure you're more frustrated becuase you asked her to buy one and she said no she would do it. If she had bought it you would have had it.
> Buying Your own machine sounds a good option.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news nicho - how is the pain level? --- sam



nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they have an order blank that you could send me? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> $12 a quart plus shipping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have a freezer full of cut up frozen fruit. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You will enjoy being able to make your own smoothies. Of course, you will need to keep the ingredients on hand!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always interested in new recipes. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You probably could. Can't hurt to try. I have a recipe to make your own ricotta in a book I got from the library if anyone is interested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always do both - i prefer pie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your family gets moved to higher ground the reports on the news look pretty scary.
> Pumpkin pie is so good, nice of your friend to bring you one. We are to go to my sisters cabin for Thanksgiving supper on Saturday & I said I'd bring desert, have to decide whether to do pie or cheesecake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a little over 30 inches of rain - wow - that is no small amount. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> 25mm=1inch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is way too early. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


Sounding like things are going really well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - thanks jeanette. i would be willing to return the postage. --- sam


No need..I'm hlad to get it to someone who can use it. I'll get it boxed up this week end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me. 
We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha ha. With DD#2, I craved fresh watermelon... in November!


I didn't have much in the way of cravings but with Maryanne after a large Christmas lunch on our way to a CHristmas tea I desperately wanted a Hamburger with the lot. 33 years ago virtually nothing was open on Christmas Day- especially on the back roads we were taking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one picture of high water had a sign that said "you are not leaving a 3P area" i think it was the second picture - the one showing the"mm's" of rain you had. how many mm's to an inch? --- sam


25mms=1 inch


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was a little over 30 inches of rain - wow - that is no small amount. --- sam


That would be the depth of the water not the rainfall. As it was a road areas that are prone to flooding have the signs to let you know how deep the water is. One photo I saw of another place the water was so deep that the sign was underwater.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD decided to work from home today curled up in bed with her computer snd phone. We took DGS to math camp after school so that bought her some more quiet time. The two of them were going to yoga tonight. We took Chinese food carry out over to them. She got through it.
> 
> Thanks.


Good that your daughter has support and a quiet day at home sounds perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


That is good news , glad you are healing well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you need to check the free patterns on this page - the blue one reminds me of you sonja. i also love the giraffes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/facebook-15-free-awesome-patterns-fbty?utm_source=afk&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=afk_DEB_rainbowpattern_freepatterns_050916&submission=73495458&country=US


They are lovely Sam I quite like the shawl at the bottom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is good news sonja. you both have raised three good sons and now these two are picking up the slack. cudos to them. --- sam


Thank you Sam they are good sons .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


I'm glad both you and your son are feeling a bit better hope you are both back to a 100% soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


Had to smile Margaret sounds like what I looked like everyday when working in the nursery . I don't know what my excuse is now ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The gansey is gorgeous and this is such a good picture of you both.


Thank you, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Mel, hugs from me, too.
> Julie, you both look great in the photo
> Great result Gwen
> Sonja, sorry your husband was so ill after the funeral


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, hugs on this sad day.
> Julie, love the photo of you and Penny. Green Jersey looking good.


Thank you, Joy! I thought the detail of the Gansey showed up well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a great shot of the gansey indeed. It looks really good on. Great you remebred to get some photos- I keep forgetting when I catch up with people.


Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though. 
I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quite a haul, Melody! I'm sure your mojo will return when you're feeling better.
> 
> Julie, love the photo of you two lovelies!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think your hair looks beautiful.


I used to be able to plait it into two long braids, but now they are really skinny- I miss the old hair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Getting out or having visitors is always good. Hope your hip isn't as painful today. Don't you have an appointment soon?


It is not good. Had to walk very slowly, especially uphill, but I got there!
Next heart appointment, Wednesday of next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As I said on the original post, 2 beautiful ladies and Gansey!


Yes indeed you did!, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful, you should be going strong soon, I'm so glad that you are doing so well.


ditto, re: Denise, (Nicho)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


Sounds like you are making great progress! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that DH's check up went well, may the tumor never return.
> It has to be hard sitting, but I know the people you are sitting with appreciate it greatly.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one picture of high water had a sign that said "you are not leaving a 3P area" i think it was the second picture - the one showing the"mm's" of rain you had. how many mm's to an inch? --- sam


25


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right. i never get really angry with heidi - but she does aggravate me some times - of course - i am never aggravating. i'm over my snit - she also sent gary over with one around nine tonight. but i think having my own would be good too. i would drink several a day. --- sam


Just be careful Sam as sometimes it's easy to forget just how much fruit you are consuming....with dire effects!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


Try Baby wipes, I find they will shift most things from clothing - and walls, sinks, furniture, you name it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good news Gwen!!!
> Julie you look so pretty in the picture and you guys looked like you were having a great time.
> Keep the snow!! I did hear that North of us there were chances.
> Mel, congrats on the yarn that should get you going. And glad you feel better.
> ...


So glad your DH had good news.
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


LOL! A real hands on Grandma (Granny?)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


Wow! Lucky girl. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another sunny day here but gets quite chilly when the sun goes , Autumn is definitly in the air think I better dig out my coats and jackets


Well I think our Spring is finally arriving! It did get to 25c as predicted with sunshine all day. :sm11: It was so good to only have one layer on instead of three.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He seems a bit better today helped I'm sure by the fact that both sons were here


Good to hear! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


Fantastic news Gwen! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I am so happy to hear such great news.
> ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I just woke up from a 2 hour unplanned nap and I feel good for it. Had a sandwich and I have barely eaten since last Thursday. ????
> ...


Oooh very lucky... :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think our Spring is finally arriving! It did get to 25c as predicted with sunshine all day. :sm11: It was so good to only have one layer on instead of three.


We've still got rain and it is supposed to be thundery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


You've had a busy week this week- good to get out and about as long as you have time between to rest up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


Fair enough logic. 
Must be hard getting the nuances of the English language sorted out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! A real hands on Grandma (Granny?)


Grandma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've had a busy week this week- good to get out and about as long as you have time between to rest up.


It's all come at once!- the hip is very sore tonight- I'll have a bite to eat, and take the Codeine, hopefully get some rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Grandma


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think our Spring is finally arriving! It did get to 25c as predicted with sunshine all day. :sm11: It was so good to only have one layer on instead of three.


Just t-shirts here (on top that is) with almost 29! Now saying 24 for tomorrow had been 27. So now you see why we had a picnic :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Rookie - {{{hugs}}} to you all at this bittersweet time.


From me too...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure, Tami, about the Bun but the pup is a mix...my DD adopted him from the local shelter because he was so old and has no teeth, she felt no one else would take him. She wanted him to have a home. He is shy but very dear.


tami_ohio said:


> Cute! What breed are they?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, God news n the heart test
> 
> Joan, sorry you back is acting up, mayb frm this nasty coming weather? Hope it doesn't get bad near you
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I hope you get over this cold soon and feel better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the cat-a-tude on that face, Matthew! Purr-fect!!


pacer said:


> Progress being made on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a lovely article about Simon, Sonja. Thank you for telling us about it. Hugs!!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. We even got a visit a couple of days ago from a reporter from the local newspaper who asked if she could do a short piece in the family part of the paper about son . Said it would be a nice momento . I was thinking a little paragraph with small picture . It was in yesterday's paper and I got a shock at how big a piece she did with picture on front page . It was a nice article and has gone in his memory box


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Great that you had a good day with Penny. And that the weather cooperated for you both!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


I an so glad you are doing so well. Well done! :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect Granddaughter, indeed! ♡


KateB said:


> Babysitting on my own with Caitlin today as DH is at home with Luke (other GPs are on holiday). I saw this outfit yesterday and just had to buy it...it says Perfect Little Granddaughter!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The Bun has the run of the house, when my DD is home. She has two small dogs a a cat and they are hang together...the peaceable kingdom! It is very cute.


budasha said:


> That is amazing. Never thought bunnies and dogs would be pals.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja Mishka is beautiful...and what a personality!! Thanks for the pics


Swedenme said:


> And here it is another beautiful sunny day so warm I had to take my hoodie off when walking mishka . Well I say walking mishka . We have complete different ideas of what going for a walk entails especially when mishka has her stubborn head on


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice the digging could be minimal!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh on another note, they fixed Marla's water leak, it was a tiny little crack in the middle of the yard, but they only dug a hole by the sidewalk and then a hole by the house, cut the pipe by the house and just pulled it out from the hole at the sidewalk so they didn't dig up her whole yard.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it! I bet it is nice, though, to have those connections. 


RookieRetiree said:


> It's a running joke in my family that all you have to do to make the paper is to show up from out of town. It makes it tough to sneak in and out town. I usually stay at The Sisters' Inn B&B which is the former convent owned by a classmate and her sister. I've gotten phone calls there from people who saw the IL license plates and took the chance that it was me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the one picture of high water had a sign that said "you are not leaving a 3P area" i think it was the second picture - the one showing the"mm's" of rain you had. how many mm's to an inch? --- sam


Yes I did see the sign but didnt take any notice of it and it just didnt "connect" in my brain that that is what you were asking about. LOL

There are 25.4mm to 1 inch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - thanks jeanette. i would be willing to return the postage. --- sam


Enjoy your smoothie maker Sam. You will be able to make as many as you want and whenever you want. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He is at least as big as her cat, but very sweet.


Bubba Love said:


> Wow her bunny is almost the size of the puppy ! My DD's bunnies are the size of small kittens .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice gift, Mel!


gagesmom said:


> Oh ya and here is the yarn ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> Still don't feel like knitting right now tho????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that Maggie May an be registered as a service dog.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful!


Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to share good news....had nuclear stress test today and already got call from the doctor with results....everything fine...no sign of any heart disease. Woohoo! TTYL!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo, Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to post one of Tuesday's photos of me and Penny, because it shows the Green Gansey quite well.
> Sciatica is no fun at all. But you have not been limited to that.
> I do hope you get your settlement through quickly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, we love our bullet...use it everyday...smoothies, mixing eggs for scrambled eggs, chopping nuts, etc. Easy to use and easy to clean!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


I am glad DS seems to be improving. Have the results all come back yet from the biopsies?

Gosh you sure are having a massive change in weather. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


Ooops! LOL. Maybe you will need to take a change of clothes there with you when you are looking after her, just like she would have a change of clothes to come to you...... LOL. I bet you all had fun though. :sm17: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That would be the depth of the water not the rainfall. As it was a road areas that are prone to flooding have the signs to let you know how deep the water is. One photo I saw of another place the water was so deep that the sign was underwater.


I wondered that. RE 30 inches of rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


Great that you have had another day out Julie! I gather it was quite a bit colder than here today. Great photos. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Try Baby wipes, I find they will shift most things from clothing - and walls, sinks, furniture, you name it!


 :sm24: Good tip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


Aaaw very funny Luke. And yes, it is logical. So cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We've still got rain and it is supposed to be thundery.


Oh dear. I see our forecast tomorrow is still fine (so far) and 21c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just t-shirts here (on top that is) with almost 29! Now saying 24 for tomorrow had been 27. So now you see why we had a picnic :sm02:


Oh wow... 29c !! I am jealous. We are to have 21c and 22c for a few days. Picnic was a great idea. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ooops! LOL. Maybe you will need to take a change of clothes there with you when you are looking after her, just like she would have a change of clothes to come to you...... LOL. I bet you all had fun though. :sm17: :sm11:


At least not wear clean ones. Or go anywhere after. 
Yes we had fun. I love watching her brain work things out. Problem solving sure going on in there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got caught up a bit ago. But had to make Gages lunch etc. Just got him up a few mins ago. Joy of living across the steer from school.???? 

Will check in a bit later.????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha ha. With DD#2, I craved fresh watermelon... in November!


With DD it was Pizza Hut pan pizza pepperoni, mushrooms and black olives.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good news Gwen!!!
> Julie you look so pretty in the picture and you guys looked like you were having a great time.
> Keep the snow!! I did hear that North of us there were chances.
> Mel, congrats on the yarn that should get you going. And glad you feel better.
> ...


Great news for your DH! Enjoy your time off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely - tami is good people - she fixes my socks and never says anything. think the nap was probably good for you. --- sam


 :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they have an order blank that you could send me? --- sam


No order blank. You tell me what you want and I can see what I can do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll have a freezer full of cut up frozen fruit. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love it! I bet it is nice, though, to have those connections.


It is a very bonded community.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


Oops. May be a good idea to carry a change of clothes with you! Just tell the surgeon to excuse the mess as you've been baby sitting and had to come straight from there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can certainly tell that Hurricane Matthew is a big storm even here. We usually get rain from hurricanes on the coast 4-6 hours away but this morning it is getting windy and very, very gray outside. Praying for those of you or loved ones in it's path. It sounds like it will be quite rough as it hits the coast here in the USA.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it was Sassafras/Joy that left out the blue cheese in the potato bowl.....I haven't made it yet. I had used cottage cheese in place of ricotta in my lasagna concoction. 



thewren said:


> i don't know gwen - try it and find out - it can't hurt it i wouldn't think. maybe a little change it taste that you won't even notice. was it you that left out the blue cheese in the sweet potato bowl and it was still good. go for it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Knowing nothing about harvesting, since it melted quickly I hope your renters will be able to still get their's done so you can get paid. I have said it before, I would love to see massive snow like you get but sure wouldn't want to deal with the longer winter and cold like you do for extended time periods.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And it would be so healthy for you too Sam. I see both Jeanette and Tami have offered to send you a ninja. You should take one of them up on it. Then keep plenty of good stuff on hand to make yourself some tasty and nutritious smoothies.



thewren said:


> you are right. i never get really angry with heidi - but she does aggravate me some times - of course - i am never aggravating. i'm over my snit - she also sent gary over with one around nine tonight. but i think having my own would be good too. i would drink several a day. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also meant to say I am so glad to hear that DS is feeling better and that the rash is starting to fade. An answer to prayers for sure. Praying that it will continue in that direction and he will be completely healed soon.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....is an order form available? EDIT: Saw your reply to Sam. Will probably not order any as shipping would put it about as high as purchasing here in the stores. You did make me think of a friend from when I worked that has trees in Vermont and they make syrup. Haven't seen her in ages. Thank you for the offer though. If I change my mind I'll be in touch.



thewren said:


> do they have an order blank that you could send me? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You might want to get some kale to add to it also....it may sound funny but it will really taste good and add some good nutrition for you Sam.



thewren said:


> i'll have a freezer full of cut up frozen fruit. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY DANCE!!! Wonderful news.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a sweet puppy Ann has. Also tell her she has a twin here in Athens, GA....she could definitely pass for a long time friend/acquaintaince of mine who also is named Ann. Weird! I actually did a double take when I saw your friend's picture.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to try the shortcut butter rolls. They sound so good.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


Sweet little puppy! I have that same book, the Filey is lovely. What color are you going to use?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quite a haul, Melody! I'm sure your mojo will return when you're feeling better.
> 
> Julie, love the photo of you two lovelies!
> 
> ...


Hope your DD does go inland to be on the safe side. Just heard on the news that there is a possibility that the hurricane might reverse which means Florida will get hit twice. They didn't say when they would know if this is going to happen. Not very good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in while I have internet connection. It's pretty flukey in this place.
> 
> Getting used to the rehab routine now that it is day 3. I have been having an hour session in the pool which is repetitions of basic exercises and then hanging around relaxing. A few hours break and then it's off to the gym for a session of exercises to help strengthen my core muscles. No trouble walking, have even managed a few stairs. All going much better than I expected.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. Hugs to all who need them. Take care.


So glad you're doing better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope your DD does go inland to be on the safe side. Just heard on the news that there is a possibility that the hurricane might reverse which means Florida will get hit twice. They didn't say when they would know if this is going to happen. Not very good news.


I'll be watching the news closely. I hope it doesn't come back around...once will be more than enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.

"Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.

The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> which one do you think is best? why don't you try it and let us know what you think. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/BestOf/2016/fall-2016?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BCLifecycle_10_05_2016_BestOfFall&vcode=AQAAAADX_hMnKAYhPEdhd2IrJMI3QME6VEbyTZF7X9DqupJMdISUSG8U9jx6R0Zf861pdxmNhVmlTottUdmM9KnLFdSx-y6RI9pMwDJ2r3J2ocnj_g


Some really good recipes here. I've saved them. Thanks Sam.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay all. Back to it. 
Got Gage out the door. ☺
Showered and dressed, and been reading my book. Also been chatting on messanger with who ever is on there from kp I know. Marianne...Dawn....Linda sent her a good morning. Sent Gwen a good morning. 

Need to look through some of Gages boxes to find his pokemon cards. That's hold be a chore. 
Lol.???? just kidding.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


Poor fella. My thoughts and prayers and hugs are with Marianne and her family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


Good news that your DS is feeling better. And, also glad that you are too. I heard that Sask. did get dumped on today. Hope it doesn't stay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


Sounds like you had a lot of fun with her, even though she was messy. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


How nice that you were out for lunch with your friend. Candy caught a glimpse of Charlie and now has pressed her nose to the screen. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


Out of the mouths of babes :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


Will keep Ben in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Also keeping Ben in good thoughts.

DD just let me know they're under mandatory evac orders in her neighborhood; she's going to her friend's, inland, and she's sending her furbaby with her roommate's family (her friend already has dogs, and they might not mix well). Hope this thing blows through quickly and doesn't do too much damage.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


I do hope they find him a match very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Also keeping Ben in good thoughts.
> 
> DD just let me know they're under mandatory evac orders in her neighborhood; she's going to her friend's, inland, and she's sending her furbaby with her roommate's family (her friend already has dogs, and they might not mix well). Hope this thing blows through quickly and doesn't do too much damage.


Glad your DD went inland. Pray not much damage but weather is updated almost every hour. Looks like worst will be later tonight and into AM. In my county under tropical storm warning. Super humid, quite breezy with weak sunshine. Sure hope it doesn't circle back. Hugs to all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


Oh so adorable!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


What a worry for Marianne- and the rest of the family as well of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Also keeping Ben in good thoughts.
> 
> DD just let me know they're under mandatory evac orders in her neighborhood; she's going to her friend's, inland, and she's sending her furbaby with her roommate's family (her friend already has dogs, and they might not mix well). Hope this thing blows through quickly and doesn't do too much damage.


At least you don't need to worry so much about her now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely photo, Julie!!


Thanks ! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


They are lovely- and the one of Caitlyn is a beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great that you have had another day out Julie! I gather it was quite a bit colder than here today. Great photos. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. I see our forecast tomorrow is still fine (so far) and 21c.


Maybe it will drift over the Tasman?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a sweet puppy Ann has. Also tell her she has a twin here in Athens, GA....she could definitely pass for a long time friend/acquaintaince of mine who also is named Ann. Weird! I actually did a double take when I saw your friend's picture.


Charlie is lovely- just growing his adult coat. 
How funny about your Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Sweet little puppy! I have that same book, the Filey is lovely. What color are you going to use?


Ann wants me to find that exact blue! But not in Cotton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that you were out for lunch with your friend. Candy caught a glimpse of Charlie and now has pressed her nose to the screen. :sm09:


LOL :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I do hope they find him a match very soon.


Ditto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


When my kids & GKs were little I always kept a change of clothes in the car for times like that.

Hope the appointment with the doctor went well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sam I quite like the shawl at the bottom


I downloaded that one too. Now just to find the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Also keeping Ben in good thoughts.
> 
> DD just let me know they're under mandatory evac orders in her neighborhood; she's going to her friend's, inland, and she's sending her furbaby with her roommate's family (her friend already has dogs, and they might not mix well). Hope this thing blows through quickly and doesn't do too much damage.


Hope she stays safe and that the storm does blow by quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad DS seems to be improving. Have the results all come back yet from the biopsies?
> 
> Gosh you sure are having a massive change in weather. :sm06:


The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system

This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


What a pair of cuties!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


Definitely winter on the way. Hopefully you will have some warmer weather still before winter sets in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


I don't like the looks of that. Just what we have to look forward to...wish it would only happen about Feb. :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can certainly tell that Hurricane Matthew is a big storm even here. We usually get rain from hurricanes on the coast 4-6 hours away but this morning it is getting windy and very, very gray outside. Praying for those of you or loved ones in it's path. It sounds like it will be quite rough as it hits the coast here in the USA.


I hope it doesn't get too bad for you. Very scary storm, I've been watching reports on the news.

Sorleena, hope your daughter gets safely to her destination & her home will survive the storm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Knowing nothing about harvesting, since it melted quickly I hope your renters will be able to still get their's done so you can get paid. I have said it before, I would love to see massive snow like you get but sure wouldn't want to deal with the longer winter and cold like you do for extended time periods.


If it warms up & melts & drys they may still get it combined but when it gets to this time of year you never know. A few years ago it snowed Oct.10th & that was it & the years my boys were born we got winter Oct. 15 & 16. I'm sure glad I got outside & did so much day before yesterday, even if I didn't really feel like doing it, at least all my garden tools & things aren't under the snow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You might want to get some kale to add to it also....it may sound funny but it will really taste good and add some good nutrition for you Sam.


I read that you must be careful how much raw kale you eat as when raw a chemical in it will leach the calcium from your bones. If you steam it just enough to make it limp that chemical is inactivated & you can then eat bushels of it if you want


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


Lovely pictures Julie looks like you had another nice trip . Do you still go to the senior centre and your weaving class ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope your DD does go inland to be on the safe side. Just heard on the news that there is a possibility that the hurricane might reverse which means Florida will get hit twice. They didn't say when they would know if this is going to happen. Not very good news.


The poor people in its path, I hope the storm weakens soon.

Joan, hope you are on high ground & doing OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


I hope he gets a match soon. Is he Mariannes only child? No relatives who could give him one?

Poor Marianne, just recovering from her surgery & now this


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


That's sad news . I'm hoping and praying they find a match


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


What great photos. Caitlin looks older than she is in the second photo, getting so grown up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


Great pictures Kate Caitlin is certainly a little beauty and I think Luke is the happiest kid I've seen he always has a smile on his face


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Charlie is lovely- just growing his adult coat.
> How funny about your Ann!


They say everyone has a twin somewhere in the world. Very cute puppy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't like the looks of that. Just what we have to look forward to...wish it would only happen about Feb. :sm13:


It has to be white for Christmas but otherwise we could skip some of it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


I'm afraid that's a saying I've not heard before.
I can certainly relate, the hospital DS was in is building on & the parkade has been moved farther away & he was in an "overflow" unit so it was about a mile from where I parked to his room. When DH went to pick him up, I told him to pull over & call DS when he was at the edge of the city & for DS to meet him at the front doors to the oldest part of the building that way DH didn't have to fight for a parking spot & no one had to walk, that worked well.

I hope you don't have to wait too long for the biopsy results


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


Bonnie sure hope it melts. I truly don't miss snow! Hope a good day ahead! Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate Caitlin is certainly a little beauty and I think Luke is the happiest kid I've seen he always has a smile on his face


Seems like he's always smiling


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get off here, there's at least a bushel of ripe tomatoes in my basement calling my name???? Need to turn them into spaghetti sauce.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get off here, there's at least a bushel of ripe tomatoes in my basement calling my name???? Need to turn them into spaghetti sauce.


Oh the house is going to smell so good and great way to keep warm. Hope you can get to knit some and enjoy a hot beverage too! Is more snow expected? Warm hugs!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Glad your DD went inland. Pray not much damage but weather is updated almost every hour. Looks like worst will be later tonight and into AM. In my county under tropical storm warning. Super humid, quite breezy with weak sunshine. Sure hope it doesn't circle back. Hugs to all!


Hope you and everyone else stays safe and there is not much damage


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


Good reason to knit indeed. 
And you will be more worried that most about the results of the biopsy something you don't need right now. Even though it is not likely to be anything you now only too well that it could be.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid that's a saying I've not heard before.
> I can certainly relate, the hospital DS was in is building on & the parkade has been moved farther away & he was in an "overflow" unit so it was about a mile from where I parked to his room. When DH went to pick him up, I told him to pull over & call DS when he was at the edge of the city & for DS to meet him at the front doors to the oldest part of the building that way DH didn't have to fight for a parking spot & no one had to walk, that worked well.
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait too long for the biopsy results


Cream crackered is rhyming slang for knackered and I think a much more polite way of saying it :sm02: 
The doctor says its benign as it had shrunk back a bit and if it was cancerous it would not do that . They just wanted to play it safe because of the way it just appeared and the shape


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


Oh no the dreaded snow has reared its ugly head hope it goes as quick as it came . We have another sunny day hear but not nearly as warm as it has been


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it was Sassafras/Joy that left out the blue cheese in the potato bowl.....I haven't made it yet. I had used cottage cheese in place of ricotta in my lasagna concoction.


I use the small curd cottage cheese - drained and with added egg, parmesan cheese, salt & pepper, thyme/oregano and parsley for my lasagna. Yummm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


Adorable cousins!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


Absolutely, put your feet up. I know what it's like to try to keep pace with a 6'4" giant. It was especially funny when he was walking around the block during therapy and still took strides twice as long as mine. Hope that the surgery got it all and that it proves to be a non-event.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Glad your DD went inland. Pray not much damage but weather is updated almost every hour. Looks like worst will be later tonight and into AM. In my county under tropical storm warning. Super humid, quite breezy with weak sunshine. Sure hope it doesn't circle back. Hugs to all!


I just saw you're in Seffner--have a coworker/friend there as well (she also teaches fitness classes at the Y). Hope everyone stays safe! It's already wreaked so much havoc in other places. :sm03: I will still worry, but perhaps not so much, as Margaret says--though I am also praying they don't come home to devastation. I'll be watching the news.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just saw you're in Seffner--have a coworker/friend there as well (she also teaches fitness classes at the Y). Hope everyone stays safe! It's already wreaked so much havoc in other places. :sm03: I will still worry, but perhaps not so much, as Margaret says--though I am also praying they don't come home to devastation. I'll be watching the news.


I'm new to this town and don't know where the Y is. Will check it out. So far nothing has changed with path of Matthew. Hope and pray it stays more out to sea. DD is away from the coast so that's better. Just have to deal with winds which will be tropical. Any part could have outages. You take care!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I left out cheese in sweet potato bowl. Next time I would leave out pickled shallot and just use scallions.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I would want my own bullet. I'm not good about having others do for me and I'm a tad stubborn. I want what I want when I want it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie looks like you had another nice trip . Do you still go to the senior centre and your weaving class ?


I do go to Seniors, but that involves only the Committee Meeting and the Club Day once a month- have not managed the weaving class to work at the Korowai, for quite a while. Went down with Rick and Jenny last Monday, but that was just for a quick visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok ladies - it's time to pick up those hooks and start crocheting. you are going to love these. --- sam --- be sure to scroll down the entire page - there are two designs.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-peppermint-swirl-afghan?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=06a685023d-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-06a685023d-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really appreciate this jeanette - smoothies here i come. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> No need..I'm hlad to get it to someone who can use it. I'll get it boxed up this week end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that was deep water. has the flooding stopped by now? --- sam



darowil said:


> That would be the depth of the water not the rainfall. As it was a road areas that are prone to flooding have the signs to let you know how deep the water is. One photo I saw of another place the water was so deep that the sign was underwater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cream crackered is rhyming slang for knackered and I think a much more polite way of saying it :sm02:
> The doctor says its benign as it had shrunk back a bit and if it was cancerous it would not do that . They just wanted to play it safe because of the way it just appeared and the shape


I guess that's the same as me saying pooped????

I'm glad the doctor put your mind at ease.

I've got the second batch of tomatoes in the oven, once cooled I have to run them through the blender & then can them. The dishwasher sure helps make getting the jars ready easier.

It snowed big flakes most of the morning, but has stopped now , there's snow & rain in the forcast for the next 5 days so it remains to be seen if we will get Indian summer or if the few nice days we had 2 weeks ago were it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not good. Had to walk very slowly, especially uphill, but I got there!
> Next heart appointment, Wednesday of next week.


Prayers that all goes well for the heart appointment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just be careful Sam as sometimes it's easy to forget just how much fruit you are consuming....with dire effects!


 :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think our Spring is finally arriving! It did get to 25c as predicted with sunshine all day. :sm11: It was so good to only have one layer on instead of three.


Enjoy! We are to get to 80F tomorrow yet, then down to low 60's F for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do go to Seniors, but that involves only the Committee Meeting and the Club Day once a month- have not managed the weaving class to work at the Korowai, for quite a while. Went down with Rick and Jenny last Monday, but that was just for a quick visit.


I thought it was a weekly thing shame it's only monthly . Also a shame about not managing to get to the weaving class it looked really interesting


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Not sure, Tami, about the Bun but the pup is a mix...my DD adopted him from the local shelter because he was so old and has no teeth, she felt no one else would take him. She wanted him to have a home. He is shy but very dear.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The Bun has the run of the house, when my DD is home. She has two small dogs a a cat and they are hang together...the peaceable kingdom! It is very cute.


We don't dare let ours have run of the house. They like to chew wires and wood too much. We do have a door we can close off the kitchen with and we let them run there when we are in the kitchen. DD closes doors and let's hers run the living room which is quite large for her small in law suite.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And it would be so healthy for you too Sam. I see both Jeanette and Tami have offered to send you a ninja. You should take one of them up on it. Then keep plenty of good stuff on hand to make yourself some tasty and nutritious smoothies.


Mm. I didn't offer to send one. I did tell him he would like it. I offered to post a recipe to make your own ricotta cheese. Which I will do when I get on the computer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here....is an order form available? EDIT: Saw your reply to Sam. Will probably not order any as shipping would put it about as high as purchasing here in the stores. You did make me think of a friend from when I worked that has trees in Vermont and they make syrup. Haven't seen her in ages. Thank you for the offer though. If I change my mind I'll be in touch.


Yes, I imagine shipping would be expensive. It takes about 60 gallons of maple sap to make 1 gallon of syrup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You might want to get some kale to add to it also....it may sound funny but it will really taste good and add some good nutrition for you Sam.


Or spinach. Somewhere I have a recipe from VitaMix for green ice cream. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


Prayers every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love, love the pictures. The one with both is the perfect avatar.


KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Also keeping Ben in good thoughts.
> 
> DD just let me know they're under mandatory evac orders in her neighborhood; she's going to her friend's, inland, and she's sending her furbaby with her roommate's family (her friend already has dogs, and they might not mix well). Hope this thing blows through quickly and doesn't do too much damage.


Keeping all in the path in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


They are so cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW....that is more snow than we usually get all winter!


Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The day has ended up clearing up tremendously; still a little breezy but sunny and clear now. Sure am keeping those o the coast in my prayers and watching the news. Sorlenna so glad your daughter has moved inland and glad that Joan is closer to the west coast. I texted a dear friend and his family that live in Jacksonville, FL to see if they were moving inland but haven't heard from them yet.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it doesn't get too bad for you. Very scary storm, I've been watching reports on the news.
> 
> Sorleena, hope your daughter gets safely to her destination & her home will survive the storm


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


I think you have had a workout! Hope all goes well with the surgery


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...never heard the phrase "cream crackered". Don't think I would make it on a 25 minute walk very well myself and certainly couldn't keep up with a long-legged walker's pace. Glad the are taking precautionary measures with your son and the spot on his leg. When will they do this minor surgery? Keeping him in my prayers. Now that you're home just sit back and relax....pour yourself a glass of wine and knit. EDIT: see I misread yet again and that DS had the minor surgery already. Good. Will pray that the biopsy will be all clear.



Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They say everyone has a twin somewhere in the world. Very cute puppy


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know that! Thank you for the information. I plan to saute some so that will be good.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I read that you must be careful how much raw kale you eat as when raw a chemical in it will leach the calcium from your bones. If you steam it just enough to make it limp that chemical is inactivated & you can then eat bushels of it if you want


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne has another son but from a different father and no other relatives that are eligible to be a donor.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he gets a match soon. Is he Mariannes only child? No relatives who could give him one?
> 
> Poor Marianne, just recovering from her surgery & now this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that all goes well for the heart appointment.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And knackered is also a term I've never heard. Just love the differences in the language.


Swedenme said:


> Cream crackered is rhyming slang for knackered and I think a much more polite way of saying it :sm02:
> The doctor says its benign as it had shrunk back a bit and if it was cancerous it would not do that . They just wanted to play it safe because of the way it just appeared and the shape


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was a weekly thing shame it's only monthly . Also a shame about not managing to get to the weaving class it looked really interesting


I am actually glad Seniors is monthly- I am not ready to have something like that take all my time- The problem at the weaving class is that I get so uncomfortable sitting- hoping it will be easier as the weather warms up- I really enjoy the social contact, but have to have the taxi money, which has been another issue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...sorry...I must have misread which I have done several times lately. Please accept my apology.



tami_ohio said:


> Mm. I didn't offer to send one. I did tell him he would like it. I offered to post a recipe to make your own ricotta cheese. Which I will do when I get on the computer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy it sure does cook down doesn't it. Had no idea it took so much raw product to produce such a small quantity.


tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I imagine shipping would be expensive. It takes about 60 gallons of maple sap to make 1 gallon of syrup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you see the blue baby outfit? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sam I quite like the shawl at the bottom


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently to be done in a very pretty pink. you should soon be able to knit them with your eyes clothes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar kate - do you have a bigger copy of it? --- sam



KateB said:


> Sounds like you are making great progress! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true - but many of the meds i am on cause the opposite effect so hopefully a larger intake of fresh fruit might help - hope that isn't tmi. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just be careful Sam as sometimes it's easy to forget just how much fruit you are consuming....with dire effects!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love baby wipes - you are right - they clean everything including the baby. --- sam



KateB said:


> Try Baby wipes, I find they will shift most things from clothing - and walls, sinks, furniture, you name it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how did you answer that? --- sam



KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> evidently to be done in a very pretty pink. you should soon be able to knit them with your eyes clothes. --- sam


No it won't be pink, Sam- she has requested blue!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is quite warm here also - 84° with 47% humidity - lovely - and it is to continue through the end of next week - doors and windows open. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I think our Spring is finally arriving! It did get to 25c as predicted with sunshine all day. :sm11: It was so good to only have one layer on instead of three.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is quite warm here also - 84° with 47% humidity - lovely - and it is to continue through the end of next week - doors and windows open. --- sam


That is great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel bad about my rant yesterday - heidi does a lot for me and i shouldn't complain. she has been so tired lately - i worry about her. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your smoothie maker Sam. You will be able to make as many as you want and whenever you want. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like a quart of maple syrup. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> No order blank. You tell me what you want and I can see what I can do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how was it? just curious - why did you leave out the ricotta? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I think it was Sassafras/Joy that left out the blue cheese in the potato bowl.....I haven't made it yet. I had used cottage cheese in place of ricotta in my lasagna concoction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure and tell us how they were. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm going to try the shortcut butter rolls. They sound so good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...never heard the phrase "cream crackered". Don't think I would make it on a 25 minute walk very well myself and certainly couldn't keep up with a long-legged walker's pace. Glad the are taking precautionary measures with your son and the spot on his leg. When will they do this minor surgery? Keeping him in my prayers. Now that you're home just sit back and relax....pour yourself a glass of wine and knit. EDIT: see I misread yet again and that DS had the minor surgery already. Good. Will pray that the biopsy will be all clear.


Don't drink alcohol of any kind Gwen . Coffee yes and I've had plenty . We are not worried about the biopsy as it was more a better be safe than sorry sort of decision . Son was more bothered by the needle than anything else . He has always had a phobia about them but he is a lot better now at least he didn't take off running when he saw it which he did many a time when he was only a toddler :sm01:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Weather here has been beautiful the last few days. Windows and curtains open and breeze blowing in. Always good as I was cooped up in here sick all weekend. 

Gages friend Desmond is here until 530. Then we have time to get Gage ready for Karate tonight and the taxi pick up at 610


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and tons of healing energy on their way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't drink alcohol of any kind Gwen . Coffee yes and I've had plenty . We are not worried about the biopsy as it was more a better be safe than sorry sort of decision . Son was more bothered by the needle than anything else . He has always had a phobia about them but he is a lot better now at least he didn't take off running when he saw it which he did many a time when he was only a toddler :sm01:


I was the same way as a kid myself with needles. Now Gage is that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very very cute kate - thanks for posting. --- sam



KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops! --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ann wants me to find that exact blue! But not in Cotton.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it melts enough that you can get the rest of the crops in. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't like the looks of that. Just what we have to look forward to...wish it would only happen about Feb. :sm13:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an excellent reason to sit and knit - did they find out what the funny mark was? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll remember that. thanks --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I read that you must be careful how much raw kale you eat as when raw a chemical in it will leach the calcium from your bones. If you steam it just enough to make it limp that chemical is inactivated & you can then eat bushels of it if you want


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is your husband doing now jeanette? is he experiencing any pain? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely, put your feet up. I know what it's like to try to keep pace with a 6'4" giant. It was especially funny when he was walking around the block during therapy and still took strides twice as long as mine. Hope that the surgery got it all and that it proves to be a non-event.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I left out cheese in sweet potato bowl. Next time I would leave out pickled shallot and just use scallions.


 :sm24: :sm24: i'll remember that. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure if she can make it up the hill she as a good heart. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that all goes well for the heart appointment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw that - oops. one should not assume when one looks at a picture. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No it won't be pink, Sam- she has requested blue!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I probably shouldn't tell you what I'm cooking for supper or you will think you've been chatting with Granny Clampett???????? a friend of DS gave him a moose heart for us so that's what's in the oven. My mom used to stuff if but I just roast it plain, it's really good lean meat.
Last week a prairie chicken flew into the patio door, my red- neck husband said, it can't go to waste & promptly cleaned it for supper. I had to look up how to cook it as it's been years but I fried it very slow & it was quite good, I like it better than duck

I can't believe how much spaghetti sauce I've got from the tomatoes, the first canner is on & im thinking I'll end up with at least 20 jars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a goodly supply for the winter. will pass on the heart - daddy loved beef heart - especially cold heart sandwiches. thankfully he never made us eat it - one of the few things we got to miss. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you what I'm cooking for supper or you will think you've been chatting with Granny Clampett???????? a friend of DS gave him a moose heart for us so that's what's in the oven. My mom used to stuff if but I just roast it plain, it's really good lean meat.
> Last week a prairie chicken flew into the patio door, my red- neck husband said, it can't go to waste & promptly cleaned it for supper. I had to look up how to cook it as it's been years but I fried it very slow & it was quite good, I like it better than duck
> 
> I can't believe how much spaghetti sauce I've got from the tomatoes, the first canner is on & im thinking I'll end up with at least 20 jars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DS was over this afternoon & seems to be feeling better, he said the rash is starting to fade so maybe he's in the mend.
> I didn't do much today & actually feel a little better tonight
> 
> My deck is white now???? But if that's all we get I'll be happy. It snowed most if the afternoon but melted as it came. I read that Cypress Hills in the southwest corner of the province got 40 cm/16 inches. Our neighbors were in North Battleford today, 130km/85 mikes south of us & said it was storming something terrible


Our high today is only to be 48f/8.8c today and around 25f/-3.8c for the low tonight. Thankfully no snow in the forecast and tomorrow we head back up to 66f/18.8c for the high and on up to 80f for Sat and Sunday hopefully. Only time will tell out. 
Stay warm and I hope you don't get more snow anytime right away, I know you will need it for the moisture for crops in the long run, but it would be nice if it held off till at least halloween. 
.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth has managed to really mess up my clothes today- and am going straight from here to see David's surgeon with him. ANd David is not home so I look a total mess. If I was at Maryanne's I could find something to wear but not Vicky's- she is much smaller than me.
> We had a picnic with Maryanne so ELizabeth was clambering all over me with her food, wiping herself on me, chucking on me and wiping her nose on me. At least I just managed to keep her still enough while I changed a dirty nappy to not get that on me! But almost anything else you could think of has gone on me- and in large amounts.


Well, at least you had fun getting messy and it was for a good purpose. lolol At least Elizabeth had fun getting you messy. :sm23: 
Hope all went well at DH's surgeon appointment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have a few shots from today's outing, none of me though.
> I met up with my friend Ann, in NewMarket, again we had a delicious lunch, worked out which the next sweater I will make for her, will be, (the Filey Gansey, in my Alice Starmore, Fishermen's Sweaters)


Awe what a cutie. 
I'll have to pull out my book and see which one that is, I love the Alice Starmore patterns. Are you doing it in a heavier yarn than the kid haze? That was seriously impressive to see in person (the yarn that is) it's such a fine ply, I couldn't hardly believe that you had the patience to knit a whole sweater in it, I don't think I will be tackling that anytime soon. lol


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep

Grrrrrrrrrrrr

:sm14: 

So not happy at the moment. I have just discovered that a bank that I have nothing to do with is responsible for a delay in receiving my gov support payment. So frustrating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share Luke's latest.....He came into the lounge and threw himself onto the couch, scattering cushions in all directions and I said, "Right, out of here, you're making a mess and this is the good room." He looked at me, then turned and looked towards the living room and said, "Is that the bad room?" The logic of an almost 4 year old! :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We've still got rain and it is supposed to be thundery.


Yuck, I hope you can stay in today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe what a cutie.
> I'll have to pull out my book and see which one that is, I love the Alice Starmore patterns. Are you doing it in a heavier yarn than the kid haze? That was seriously impressive to see in person (the yarn that is) it's such a fine ply, I couldn't hardly believe that you had the patience to knit a whole sweater in it, I don't think I will be tackling that anytime soon. lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yuck, I hope you can stay in today.


Fortunately, yes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like he's always smiling


He is smiley, but he also has his moments!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cream crackered is rhyming slang for knackered and I think a much more polite way of saying it :sm02:
> The doctor says its benign as it had shrunk back a bit and if it was cancerous it would not do that . They just wanted to play it safe because of the way it just appeared and the shape


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how did you answer that? --- sam


Not very easily! :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is your husband doing now jeanette? is he experiencing any pain? --- sam


He graduated from PT (early) and is doing great. He has some pain from use (muscle soreness) from walking the school halls every day (he's in security at the High School) but he's mowing the lawn and all the other activities -- not sure he wants to kneel just yet, but things are fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you what I'm cooking for supper or you will think you've been chatting with Granny Clampett???????? a friend of DS gave him a moose heart for us so that's what's in the oven. My mom used to stuff if but I just roast it plain, it's really good lean meat.
> Last week a prairie chicken flew into the patio door, my red- neck husband said, it can't go to waste & promptly cleaned it for supper. I had to look up how to cook it as it's been years but I fried it very slow & it was quite good, I like it better than duck
> 
> I can't believe how much spaghetti sauce I've got from the tomatoes, the first canner is on & im thinking I'll end up with at least 20 jars.


I can't say that I've tried moose heart of prairie chicken, but I have had squirrel, rabbit and pheasant. That's what you do when you live in the country....especially when it's as cold as it is by you...aren'te there some rules about not eating squirrel or rabbit during the warm months?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...sorry...I must have misread which I have done several times lately. Please accept my apology.


No apology needed! I had to go back and re read a few posts to double check!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy it sure does cook down doesn't it. Had no idea it took so much raw product to produce such a small quantity.


It sure does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like a quart of maple syrup. --- sam


I do t know how much shipping will be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like a quart of maple syrup. --- sam


I don't know how much shipping will be.

Sorry for double post. Internet is being weird.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i figure if she can make it up the hill she as a good heart. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you what I'm cooking for supper or you will think you've been chatting with Granny Clampett???????? a friend of DS gave him a moose heart for us so that's what's in the oven. My mom used to stuff if but I just roast it plain, it's really good lean meat.
> Last week a prairie chicken flew into the patio door, my red- neck husband said, it can't go to waste & promptly cleaned it for supper. I had to look up how to cook it as it's been years but I fried it very slow & it was quite good, I like it better than duck
> 
> I can't believe how much spaghetti sauce I've got from the tomatoes, the first canner is on & im thinking I'll end up with at least 20 jars.


Never had heart or prairie chicken.

Good getting that much sauce! I had 6-8 tomatoes that needed something done with so peeled and seeded as much as possible then put in crockpot to cook down. I got a whole pint. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Grrrrrr


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He graduated from PT (early) and is doing great. He has some pain from use (muscle soreness) from walking the school halls every day (he's in security at the High School) but he's mowing the lawn and all the other activities -- not sure he wants to kneel just yet, but things are fine. Thanks for asking.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't say that I've tried moose heart of prairie chicken, but I have had squirrel, rabbit and pheasant. That's what you do when you live in the country....especially when it's as cold as it is by you...aren'te there some rules about not eating squirrel or rabbit during the warm months?


I've never tried squirrel but we did have rabbit when I was a little kid

Beef heart & moose, deer or elk heart all taste pretty much the same

The last batch of sauce is in the canner. I'll be glad when I'm done for the day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got caught up a bit ago. But had to make Gages lunch etc. Just got him up a few mins ago. Joy of living across the steer from school.????
> 
> Will check in a bit later.????


We lived across the road from our sons junior school and they used to leave the house when the bell rang for the start of school and still get into class before those that were at the far end of the playground.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


I hope it's sorted soon for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I eat a lot of fat free cottage cheese and I knew you could substitute cottage cheese for ricotta. I just didn't want to have to go to the store just to buy ricotta and had the cottage cheese on hand. I almost always have cottage cheese in the fridge. tend to eat cottage cheese with fruit for lunch quite often.



thewren said:


> how was it? just curious - why did you leave out the ricotta? --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried squirrel but we did have rabbit when I was a little kid
> 
> Beef heart & moose, deer or elk heart all taste pretty much the same
> 
> The last batch of sauce is in the canner. I'll be glad when I'm done for the day.


Squirrel tastes about the same as rabbit.

Bet you will be glad when you're done for the day with the way you have been feeling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just glad you had a chance to put your feet up. I very, very rarely drink any alcohol myself.



Swedenme said:


> Don't drink alcohol of any kind Gwen . Coffee yes and I've had plenty . We are not worried about the biopsy as it was more a better be safe than sorry sort of decision . Son was more bothered by the needle than anything else . He has always had a phobia about them but he is a lot better now at least he didn't take off running when he saw it which he did many a time when he was only a toddler :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry Heather. I get a little anxious toward the end of every month waiting for my check to be deposited. Hope it will get straighteded out for you very quickly.



busyworkerbee said:


> Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly Bonnie you get more done in a single day than anyone I know. I've also never had moose (any part of it) or prairie chicken. Do love deer/venison but haven't had it in years. DH is not a hunter at all and lost contact with a former colleague that used to always try to get me a deer every season. My dad did bird hunting so I've had quail and squirrel from his hunting and had rabbit stew once (thought it was wonderful). Also had turtle which was fried and I thought it was chicken until told otherwise. Don't get any fresh game any more.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried squirrel but we did have rabbit when I was a little kid
> 
> Beef heart & moose, deer or elk heart all taste pretty much the same
> 
> The last batch of sauce is in the canner. I'll be glad when I'm done for the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - that was deep water. has the flooding stopped by now? --- sam


That water drained away quite quickly I believe.
Things have settled back to normal now though of course a lot of cleaning up etc needed. And to see the long term result of it all. I know many of the vegetable growers have lost all their crops.
Now we have to listen to all the blame apportioning over the power outage (well it started while we still had no power inthe state). Why can't they just investigate and see what could be done to stop the same thing happening again? Instead of everyone blaming someone else? Maybe more would be gained by looking at what could have been done better. I mean it was a 1 in 50 year storm- we complain about the cost of electricity but then demand that the infrastructure can cope with a 1 in 50 year storm. Of course it needs to be looked into- and as we are all on a national grid it could happen to another state as well I would imagine.
Everyone jumps onto their own band wagon. For example those who think South Australia's aim to use a large proportion of renewable energy is stupid blame the renewable energy, while those who think it good say it is unconnected!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I imagine shipping would be expensive. It takes about 60 gallons of maple sap to make 1 gallon of syrup.


Wow no wonder it is so expensive! From the little I have read it was very labour intensive- is that still the case?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is quite warm here also - 84° with 47% humidity - lovely - and it is to continue through the end of next week - doors and windows open. --- sam


I agree with you on that weather being nice


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Well it's 8:14PM and heavier bands of rain for past 2 hours. Wind is picking up slowly. Radar shows eye just south and off the coast by West Palm Beach. They're saying the worst of the storm in my area will be overnight into tomorrow afternoon. Just pray folks evacuated east coast. Will be checking weather at 9 for latest update. Hugs to all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, at least you had fun getting messy and it was for a good purpose. lolol At least Elizabeth had fun getting you messy. :sm23:
> Hope all went well at DH's surgeon appointment.


Yes Elizabeth did have fun! Yesterday I tried This Little Piggy, no response after a couple so I stopped. Toe wriggles told me to keep going. Stopped again so she picked up my hand and put it on her toes! This she did a number of times. Clearly while no giggles or even smiles she liked it. And she didn't get me any dirtier either!

David's surgeon was surprised that he had problems as things had been going so well. But as he said always a risk that surgery won't work perfectly. And it may be a one off glitch. But if it happens again or doesn't fully clear then a tidy up of that sinus might be needed. But just the one the others all look good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up now. 

835pm here. 

Prayers still for all in Florida. Hoping all will be ok.

Have had venison and rabbit. Also duck. 
Venison was ok but not something I would eat very often at all. Rabbit was not good. I never finished the stew in my bowl. Duck I had to pour ketchup all over it to choke it down. Much to my friends mom's chagrin.

So tonight was Karate. Gage did his Kata for his Renshi and his class. Well he got his stripe and he couldn't have been prouder. Neither could I. His dad was there and proud too.

Karate is normally Monday and Thursday nights but Monday is Thanksgiving so no Karate


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


Way to go Gage! Congratulations!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gage- he looks so happy and proud. And with good cause.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They say everyone has a twin somewhere in the world. Very cute puppy


I saw my husband's lookalike once--a bit over a year after hubs had died! Nearly gave me a heart attack to see him crossing the street in front of me, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The day has ended up clearing up tremendously; still a little breezy but sunny and clear now. Sure am keeping those o the coast in my prayers and watching the news. Sorlenna so glad your daughter has moved inland and glad that Joan is closer to the west coast. I texted a dear friend and his family that live in Jacksonville, FL to see if they were moving inland but haven't heard from them yet.


She lives in Jacksonville, and DD said the government had issued a mandatory evac order for her area--don't know if it was the whole area but suspect so. I'm waiting to hear from her that she's hunkered down safely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Isn't it just great when someone who shouldn't have a hand in our money ends up with it, even temporarily? :sm16: Hope it's sorted soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay, Gage! Way to go, young man!

And Kate, meant to comment on your young'uns--what a great photo of the two!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She lives in Jacksonville, and DD said the government had issued a mandatory evac order for her area--don't know if it was the whole area but suspect so. I'm waiting to hear from her that she's hunkered down safely.


Hope she's safe! Jacksonville could be Cat3 by the time it gets north.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that DH's check up went well, may the tumor never return.
> It has to be hard sitting, but I know the people you are sitting with appreciate it greatly.


Thanks Kaye!! We were blessed. So many do not get the good news and in our families there are many that have heard the terrible word cancer and have not survived.
It has been an interesting change of positions for me. 
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations Gage, you should be so proud. And what a handsome young man you are. Keep it up!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Gage!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She lives in Jacksonville, and DD said the government had issued a mandatory evac order for her area--don't know if it was the whole area but suspect so. I'm waiting to hear from her that she's hunkered down safely.


I have family in that area who have evacuated also. Prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw my husband's lookalike once--a bit over a year after hubs had died! Nearly gave me a heart attack to see him crossing the street in front of me, too!


No doubt that would startle you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations Gage


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He is finally sound asleep. ☺☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Will share the congrats with him in the morning. 

I am going to try and get some sleep myself. Maybe a bit of reading will help it along ☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope she's safe! Jacksonville could be Cat3 by the time it gets north.


She's at her friend's for the duration...just hope their house doesn't get blown away while they're away...I guess we'll just have to wait until it's over. Eating pie helps. Ha ha. Still worried but nothing I can do from here, so trying not to think too much about it.

I'm trying out a new crochet border motif. The knitting has defeated me for now. :sm26:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can certainly tell that Hurricane Matthew is a big storm even here. We usually get rain from hurricanes on the coast 4-6 hours away but this morning it is getting windy and very, very gray outside. Praying for those of you or loved ones in it's path. It sounds like it will be quite rough as it hits the coast here in the USA.


Adding my prayers also. David is in Lexington, Ky, I wonder what the weather is like there, he didn't say anything though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lexington is pretty far inland. Should be okay. Even getting rain, I'd expect not terrible, but hoping David stays safe on the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll be watching the news closely. I hope it doesn't come back around...once will be more than enough.


I'll add my hopes on that to yours, it would be awful if it circled back. Definitely keeping everyone on the coast in positive thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Marianne about her son Ben regarding his health situation. She asked that I post it as he truly needs a miracle. Please keep him in your prayers. This is the message she received from her DIL.
> 
> "Ben's kidney function has been dropping again. April it was 25. It is now 20. Repeating the end of month. We see Dr Hashmi November 3rd.
> 
> The dialysis conversation comes up between 18-15. He has not made a decision. Hopefully we find a match. "


Oh dear, that is not good news, definitely praying for a good outcome soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


Awe, those are great! She looks so relaxed in the first one with Luke. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good news. will he ever be able to kneel in comfort? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> He graduated from PT (early) and is doing great. He has some pain from use (muscle soreness) from walking the school halls every day (he's in security at the High School) but he's mowing the lawn and all the other activities -- not sure he wants to kneel just yet, but things are fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just let me know. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I do t know how much shipping will be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I eat a lot of fat free cottage cheese and I knew you could substitute cottage cheese for ricotta. I just didn't want to have to go to the store just to buy ricotta and had the cottage cheese on hand. I almost always have cottage cheese in the fridge. tend to eat cottage cheese with fruit for lunch quite often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like our country - everyone blames someone else trying to find a scapegoat - probably like every other country on earth. --- sam



darowil said:


> That water drained away quite quickly I believe.
> Things have settled back to normal now though of course a lot of cleaning up etc needed. And to see the long term result of it all. I know many of the vegetable growers have lost all their crops.
> Now we have to listen to all the blame apportioning over the power outage (well it started while we still had no power inthe state). Why can't they just investigate and see what could be done to stop the same thing happening again? Instead of everyone blaming someone else? Maybe more would be gained by looking at what could have been done better. I mean it was a 1 in 50 year storm- we complain about the cost of electricity but then demand that the infrastructure can cope with a 1 in 50 year storm. Of course it needs to be looked into- and as we are all on a national grid it could happen to another state as well I would imagine.
> Everyone jumps onto their own band wagon. For example those who think South Australia's aim to use a large proportion of renewable energy is stupid blame the renewable energy, while those who think it good say it is unconnected!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well we will all pray for the nuisance sinus. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes Elizabeth did have fun! Yesterday I tried This Little Piggy, no response after a couple so I stopped. Toe wriggles told me to keep going. Stopped again so she picked up my hand and put it on her toes! This she did a number of times. Clearly while no giggles or even smiles she liked it. And she didn't get me any dirtier either!
> 
> David's surgeon was surprised that he had problems as things had been going so well. But as he said always a risk that surgery won't work perfectly. And it may be a one off glitch. But if it happens again or doesn't fully clear then a tidy up of that sinus might be needed. But just the one the others all look good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gage - good job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


Hopefully it will be out of his system soon. 
Oh yuck, it's pretty as long as you don't have to go out in it, but I always seem to have to go out in it. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read that you must be careful how much raw kale you eat as when raw a chemical in it will leach the calcium from your bones. If you steam it just enough to make it limp that chemical is inactivated & you can then eat bushels of it if you want


I had read that too, then found a thing Dr. Oz did about it and he said you would have to eat cups and cups every day to create any adverse problems, even people with issues probably wouldn't eat enough to cause the problem. Thank goodness, I throw a handful of frozen in my smoothies when I make, I don't want to end up with osteoperosis or anything from Kale. I would definitely talk to my gp though if I were going to eat much of it, just to be sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep. Bleep
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


I sure hope they get it sorted and to you in short order, I'd be more than frustrated for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes Elizabeth did have fun! Yesterday I tried This Little Piggy, no response after a couple so I stopped. Toe wriggles told me to keep going. Stopped again so she picked up my hand and put it on her toes! This she did a number of times. Clearly while no giggles or even smiles she liked it. And she didn't get me any dirtier either!
> 
> David's surgeon was surprised that he had problems as things had been going so well. But as he said always a risk that surgery won't work perfectly. And it may be a one off glitch. But if it happens again or doesn't fully clear then a tidy up of that sinus might be needed. But just the one the others all look good.


That's too cute, she is definitely a grandma's girl.

Hopefully they won't need to go back in, but it's good that it's just the one if they do. Fingers crossed that it all clears well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Well done Gage, and you look great. 
We are all very proud of you. 
Happy early Thanksgiving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks Kaye!! We were blessed. So many do not get the good news and in our families there are many that have heard the terrible word cancer and have not survived.
> It has been an interesting change of positions for me.
> Hope all is well with you.


I hope you won't be hearing the C word in your family anymore, you've had more than enough going on to last far into the future. 
All seems to be on a fairly even keel here, I sure hope it stays that way. Christopher went from being unemployed to now working 1 full time job with Ford again and then working part time driving the dump truck for the Sugar factory at night. He's having a blast in the dump truck I think, but I told him to make sure he doesn't over do it and burn himself out or be late for his main job. We'll see how that goes, children sometimes listen to mom and sometimes don't. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lexington is pretty far inland. Should be okay. Even getting rain, I'd expect not terrible, but hoping David stays safe on the road.


That's what I thought, but hadn't looked it up, thank you. I don't know where he's headed after unloading tomorrow, but it's probably someplace back this way, then he should be headed home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Caught up, so off to bed, the dogs are really giving me the eye, they want their cookie and to bed. lol 
Sweet dreams and fair weather too all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> He graduated from PT (early) and is doing great. He has some pain from use (muscle soreness) from walking the school halls every day (he's in security at the High School) but he's mowing the lawn and all the other activities -- not sure he wants to kneel just yet, but things are fine. Thanks for asking.


It's good to hear that your husband is doing so well Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried squirrel but we did have rabbit when I was a little kid
> 
> Beef heart & moose, deer or elk heart all taste pretty much the same
> 
> The last batch of sauce is in the canner. I'll be glad when I'm done for the day.


Hope you get time to sit and relax soon Bonnie . Is that all your fruit and vegetables sorted now for this year ?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, Praying all stay safe in the path of monster storm Matthew. I watch the news, and encourage all who can to get away from the danger zone. If you cannot, be prepared with lots of bottled water, canned and dry foods, lots of tea and coffee and be packed to get to a shelter. The last cyclone we had as big as this hit between populated areas, but you in the US do not have that luxury.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna, I hope your DD and in-laws, and all those along the coast have moved and will weather the storm in safety. Prayers for all and for poor Haiti.


Sorlenna said:


> Quite a haul, Melody! I'm sure your mojo will return when you're feeling better.
> 
> Julie, love the photo of you two lovelies!
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good news for your DH!


Spider said:


> Good news Gwen!!!
> Julie you look so pretty in the picture and you guys looked like you were having a great time.
> Keep the snow!! I did hear that North of us there were chances.
> Mel, congrats on the yarn that should get you going. And glad you feel better.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorlenna, I hope your DD and in-laws, and all those along the coast have moved and will weather the storm in safety. Prayers for all and for poor Haiti.


Hoping that everyone stays safe. One of my friends and her family are flying to Orlando on Saturday!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful children!


KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy that your son and you are on the mend, Bonnie!! Can't get my head around snow yet...but it is pretty.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, Sonja, they say we should walk at least 10,000 steps a day...good job! Rest up! Glad your son had his leg taken care of.


Swedenme said:


> Well I can officially say I'm cream crackered( which rhymes with? ????) I've been to a medical centre with my youngest who had a funny mark appear on his leg a while back and they decided to do minor surgery just to be safe , well the nearest we could park was 25 min walking distance from this place and my sons 6.4" walking is not the same as my walking pace even when he said I'll slow down which made me laugh . Then we did a detour because he wanted to visit a shop. I'm now home my feet are hot and achy don't think I'll wear shoes ever again and my back just does not want to move . I think that's a good enough reason to sit and knit


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Tami, my DD says her bun is a Lionhead, Harlequin colored.


tami_ohio said:


> :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Will keep Ben in my prayers.


Me too..... Hugs to Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Also keeping Ben in good thoughts.
> 
> DD just let me know they're under mandatory evac orders in her neighborhood; she's going to her friend's, inland, and she's sending her furbaby with her roommate's family (her friend already has dogs, and they might not mix well). Hope this thing blows through quickly and doesn't do too much damage.


I hope so too. We have just had on our news that there are 339 killed from the hurricane in Haiti. So so sad and devastating. I hope it doesnt do that amount of damage as it hits your coast. So terribly scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My DIL just sent me some photos and this one was amongst them....now my new avatar.


They are both such adorable looking children, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Glad your DD went inland. Pray not much damage but weather is updated almost every hour. Looks like worst will be later tonight and into AM. In my county under tropical storm warning. Super humid, quite breezy with weak sunshine. Sure hope it doesn't circle back. Hugs to all!


Stay safe. :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie I could learn so much from you! I am in awe of all your skills and the variety of food you can make!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you what I'm cooking for supper or you will think you've been chatting with Granny Clampett???????? a friend of DS gave him a moose heart for us so that's what's in the oven. My mom used to stuff if but I just roast it plain, it's really good lean meat.
> Last week a prairie chicken flew into the patio door, my red- neck husband said, it can't go to waste & promptly cleaned it for supper. I had to look up how to cook it as it's been years but I fried it very slow & it was quite good, I like it better than duck
> 
> I can't believe how much spaghetti sauce I've got from the tomatoes, the first canner is on & im thinking I'll end up with at least 20 jars.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe it will drift over the Tasman?


With some luck it might. You have to have some sunshine sometime soon..... I hope. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great job, Mr. Gage!!! Of course you are proud parents!! ♡


gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The biopsy results are what finally gave him a diagnosis, now just have to wait for it to work it's way out of his system
> 
> This is the view from my patio door this morning???? I guess I'll just be happy it isn't deeper


Oh ok, so the diagnosis is definite then. Well that good to know for sure that it will improve and go away....

Have to say the snow looks very pretty but JEEZ you were only just having pretty warm weather.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good reason to knit indeed.
> And you will be more worried that most about the results of the biopsy something you don't need right now. Even though it is not likely to be anything you now only too well that it could be.


Re Sonja's post.... ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And knackered is also a term I've never heard. Just love the differences in the language.


We use that word here... well I do anyway... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i feel bad about my rant yesterday - heidi does a lot for me and i shouldn't complain. she has been so tired lately - i worry about her. --- sam


Dont feel bad Sam, we know you werent really complaining. And I sure she worries about you too. Maybe she needs a pick me up... vitamins or whatever.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you what I'm cooking for supper or you will think you've been chatting with Granny Clampett???????? a friend of DS gave him a moose heart for us so that's what's in the oven. My mom used to stuff if but I just roast it plain, it's really good lean meat.
> Last week a prairie chicken flew into the patio door, my red- neck husband said, it can't go to waste & promptly cleaned it for supper. I had to look up how to cook it as it's been years but I fried it very slow & it was quite good, I like it better than duck
> 
> I can't believe how much spaghetti sauce I've got from the tomatoes, the first canner is on & im thinking I'll end up with at least 20 jars.


Wow, you are amazing with all you do.

However I dont think I would be able to make myself try moose heart though. :sm06: But I will say I love The Beverly Hillbillies and Granny Clampett. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw my husband's lookalike once--a bit over a year after hubs had died! Nearly gave me a heart attack to see him crossing the street in front of me, too!


That would have been a huge shock.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


Well done Gage hope you continue to enjoy karate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw my husband's lookalike once--a bit over a year after hubs had died! Nearly gave me a heart attack to see him crossing the street in front of me, too!


I had a similar experience with someone who reminded me of my dad . The man also was wearing similar clothing and it was eerie as it was getting dark and the road was deserted I really started to panic till he got up real close and realised I wasn't seeing a ghost thought I was going to be a ghost myself at the tender age of 14 Took a while to get my heart rate and breathing back to normal


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mum came today to go and have tea (evening meal) with Maryanne, going back tomorrow. Thought wonder if Vicky is free sometime. Turned out here and Elizabeth were free so they came after work as well. gave Mum a chance to see Elizabeth being a delight. So the only person missing was Brett who had other plans for the evening anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David was taken for Jerry Adams a few times back in the 90s when we lived in London and one time He was actually starting to feel threatened by one man.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, you are amazing with all you do.
> 
> However I dont think I would be able to make myself try moose heart though. :sm06: But I will say I love The Beverly Hillbillies and Granny Clampett. :sm11:


I'm with you Cathy I know I wouldn't be able to eat it or cook it , can't eat kidneys or liver either . Although I can now force myself to make a meal with liver for my husband as he likes it

I'm now singing the song from the hillbillies ???? oil that is , Texas tea ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David was taken for Jerry Adams a few times back in the 90s when we lived in London and one time He was actually starting to feel threatened by one man.


One man you definitly didn't want to look like back then


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Way to go Gage! Congratulations!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One man you definitly didn't want to look like back then


Sure wasn't!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure wasn't!


I had a friend who also looked a lot like Gerry Adams, but he was once asked, "Are you that Martin McGuinnes?" He replied, "No, and I'm not the other one either!"


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am only at page 56. I had a safe trip to my brother's home yesterday. Today we leave for camping with a lot of family. Looking forward to seeing the great nieces and nephews as well as my nieces and nephews. My SIL has siblings and their families will be there as well. I have known them since I was a teenager so they are not strangers to me. Needless to say I will be relying on the summary this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is beaming with pride! Congratulations Gage! Well done!



gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness....my friends that live in Jacksonville are going to hunker down and stay because the wife works at the VA hospital and HAS to report to work. (She is a pharmacist). Husband will stay home with the 2 kids. Praying for their safety. Glad your daughter left the area!


Sorlenna said:


> She lives in Jacksonville, and DD said the government had issued a mandatory evac order for her area--don't know if it was the whole area but suspect so. I'm waiting to hear from her that she's hunkered down safely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a wonderful time Mary. Hope the weather stays pleasant for you and yours while camping. It sounds like such fun to be able to do this with so much family. Traveling mercies!


pacer said:


> I am only at page 56. I had a safe trip to my brother's home yesterday. Today we leave for camping with a lot of family. Looking forward to seeing the great nieces and nephews as well as my nieces and nephews. My SIL has siblings and their families will be there as well. I have known them since I was a teenager so they are not strangers to me. Needless to say I will be relying on the summary this week.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness....my friends that live in Jacksonville are going to hunker down and stay because the wife works at the VA hospital and HAS to report to work. (She is a pharmacist). Husband will stay home with the 2 kids. Praying for their safety. Glad your daughter left the area!


Gwen hope you're friends will be OK. Storm still heading north but is a Cat 3. Yes folks in hospitals are needed during storms. Schools in my county are closed not because of weather but to be used as shelters for those traveling from east. Didn't lose power here but had heavy rain last night with gusts. Not going to be nice until tomorrow - west coast anyway. Have a great day! Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope so too. We have just had on our news that there are 339 killed from the hurricane in Haiti. So so sad and devastating. I hope it doesnt do that amount of damage as it hits your coast. So terribly scary.


That's so awful, I hope the damage wasn't as bad as last time, but that is such a huge, sad loss of life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only at page 56. I had a safe trip to my brother's home yesterday. Today we leave for camping with a lot of family. Looking forward to seeing the great nieces and nephews as well as my nieces and nephews. My SIL has siblings and their families will be there as well. I have known them since I was a teenager so they are not strangers to me. Needless to say I will be relying on the summary this week.


Have a fabulous time and great weather camping. Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness....my friends that live in Jacksonville are going to hunker down and stay because the wife works at the VA hospital and HAS to report to work. (She is a pharmacist). Husband will stay home with the 2 kids. Praying for their safety. Glad your daughter left the area!


I hope that they are all safe and have no damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Gwen hope you're friends will be OK. Storm still heading north but is a Cat 3. Yes folks in hospitals are needed during storms. Schools in my county are closed not because of weather but to be used as shelters for those traveling from east. Didn't lose power here but had heavy rain last night with gusts. Not going to be nice until tomorrow - west coast anyway. Have a great day! Hugs!


So glad that you didn't lose power or anything, and I hope that you all didn't have any damage from the winds and rain.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that you didn't lose power or anything, and I hope that you all didn't have any damage from the winds and rain.


So far so good but Matthew's rain and wind bands will still be swirling west while heading north. Just hope and pray it eases while traveling northward. Over 600,000 without power on east coast and hurricane isn't finished with Florida yet. Sure hope folks in northern Florida stay safe!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> So far so good but Matthew's rain and wind bands will still be swirling west while heading north. Just hope and pray it eases while traveling northward. Over 600,000 without power on east coast and hurricane isn't finished with Florida yet. Sure hope folks in northern Florida stay safe!


I hope they are too, the bands can almost be as devastating as the hurricane itself, I know living in Texas, when the hurricane hit Galveston, we felt the bands in San Antonio, and the damage in Houston from the winds and rain were awful. If anything hit Corpus Christi we were in danger of needing to evacuate for flooding.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had a similar experience with someone who reminded me of my dad . The man also was wearing similar clothing and it was eerie as it was getting dark and the road was deserted I really started to panic till he got up real close and realised I wasn't seeing a ghost thought I was going to be a ghost myself at the tender age of 14 Took a while to get my heart rate and breathing back to normal


I also saw "my friend" one day out driving, waved to her, but she didn't wave back...when I got home, I sent her a message saying I didn't know she was in town (she lived in Oregon at the time). She wrote back that she wasn't here! Funny how those things happen.

Hoping all stay safe and have a good day/night. Need to get started on work this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am only at page 56. I had a safe trip to my brother's home yesterday. Today we leave for camping with a lot of family. Looking forward to seeing the great nieces and nephews as well as my nieces and nephews. My SIL has siblings and their families will be there as well. I have known them since I was a teenager so they are not strangers to me. Needless to say I will be relying on the summary this week.


I know you are going to have a wonderful time with all your family and friends Mary . Just want to say safe travels and hope the weather is perfect


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I too have seen a person's twin. I myself saw mine when I was a little girl. I was completely stunned. But I also as an adult saw my Papa's twin. My Papa had passed years before hand but it still just about knocked me right off my feet. I was shattered because it looked so much like him but I knew it wasn't.


I don't know who Jerry Adams is. I hope I am not going to upset anyone by asking. If I do please forgive me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


Good for GS. ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


That's great, congrats to you all and especially DGS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> With some luck it might. You have to have some sunshine sometime soon..... I hope. :sm11:


The 5 day forecast is still rain, Tuesday probably muggy, but still only 20.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I too have seen a person's twin. I myself saw mine when I was a little girl. I was completely stunned. But I also as an adult saw my Papa's twin. My Papa had passed years before hand but it still just about knocked me right off my feet. I was shattered because it looked so much like him but I knew it wasn't.
> 
> I don't know who Jerry Adams is. I hope I am not going to upset anyone by asking. If I do please forgive me.


Melody you're not alone as I don't know who Jerry Adams is either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Melody you're not alone as I don't know who Jerry Adams is either.


And I'm not sure!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


That's wonderful! Congratulations to DGS!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


Congrats to Spencer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Melody you're not alone as I don't know who Jerry Adams is either.


Gerry Adams was a member of the IRA and now a politian . Leader of the Sein Fien ( sp ) party in Northern Ireland 
Now denies being in the IRA at all .


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gerry Adams was a member of the IRA and now a politian . Leader of the Sein Fien ( sp ) party in Northern Ireland
> Now denies being in the IRA at all .


Thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel and Kaye, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan and Rookie, thank you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gerry Adams was a member of the IRA and now a politian . Leader of the Sein Fien ( sp ) party in Northern Ireland
> Now denies being in the IRA at all .


Oh ok. ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gerry Adams.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Getting to the campsite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gerry Adams was a member of the IRA and now a politian . Leader of the Sein Fien ( sp ) party in Northern Ireland
> Now denies being in the IRA at all .


Oh of course! Now I remember!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - i'm a little late. sorry. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427210-1.html#9727178


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - i'm a little late. sorry. meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427210-1.html#9727178


No Sam, according to the time on your post you made it with 45 seconds to spare! :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is jerry adams? --- sam



darowil said:


> David was taken for Jerry Adams a few times back in the 90s when we lived in London and one time He was actually starting to feel threatened by one man.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite an honor and speaks well of the boy. congratulations spenser. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow no wonder it is so expensive! From the little I have read it was very labour intensive- is that still the case?


Yes. Whether you use buckets or tubing to collect the sap, you still have to tap each tree. If using tuning, you have to make a connection at each tree into the main tuning line going to the collection point, usually a large barrel. When that full, it has to be transferred to the boiling vats on the sugar house to be boiled down. And most who make it have many many trees tapped and many collection barrels. And then if you fire your boiling pans with a wood stove, you have fire wood to cut, split and haul, which is what my cousin does. Some cook with propane, but then you have the expense of the propane. And then the cost of equipment. One cat is about $1000.00 US. You use 2 vats. Plus the jugs to put the finished product in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes Elizabeth did have fun! Yesterday I tried This Little Piggy, no response after a couple so I stopped. Toe wriggles told me to keep going. Stopped again so she picked up my hand and put it on her toes! This she did a number of times. Clearly while no giggles or even smiles she liked it. And she didn't get me any dirtier either!
> 
> David's surgeon was surprised that he had problems as things had been going so well. But as he said always a risk that surgery won't work perfectly. And it may be a one off glitch. But if it happens again or doesn't fully clear then a tidy up of that sinus might be needed. But just the one the others all look good.


Then fairly good news got David.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up now.
> 
> 835pm here.
> 
> ...


Probably if it was all prepared differently you might like them all. It probably had not been prepared to remove the gamie taste.

Congratulations to Gage for earning his stripe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw my husband's lookalike once--a bit over a year after hubs had died! Nearly gave me a heart attack to see him crossing the street in front of me, too!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She lives in Jacksonville, and DD said the government had issued a mandatory evac order for her area--don't know if it was the whole area but suspect so. I'm waiting to hear from her that she's hunkered down safely.


My cousin and family are in Orange Park, about 30 miles inland, but that tells me nothing until I map it. Just haven't had time today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> just let me know. --- sam


I will call this weekend. I know the price of the syrup is right but have to find a way to ship and price.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well we will all pray for the nuisance sinus. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami - wait and bring it to next year's kap - i can wait that long. i don't use a lot of syrup anyhow so i don't mind waiting. easier than packing and sending. just bring it with you. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I will call this weekend. I know the price of the syrup is right but have to find a way to ship and price.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a great place to spend the weekend. Glad you have an RV to use. I used to do a lot of tent camping but would only do RV now if given the opportunity.



pacer said:


> Getting to the campsite.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness....my friends that live in Jacksonville are going to hunker down and stay because the wife works at the VA hospital and HAS to report to work. (She is a pharmacist). Husband will stay home with the 2 kids. Praying for their safety. Glad your daughter left the area!


I'd be wanting my kids out if I was in that situation- and one parent with them in case of the worst happening.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds so fun, Mary! Enjoy!


pacer said:


> I am only at page 56. I had a safe trip to my brother's home yesterday. Today we leave for camping with a lot of family. Looking forward to seeing the great nieces and nephews as well as my nieces and nephews. My SIL has siblings and their families will be there as well. I have known them since I was a teenager so they are not strangers to me. Needless to say I will be relying on the summary this week.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How wonderful, Joy! Great for Spencer! What was his project?


sassafras123 said:


> My DGS Spencer just made Eagle Scout. So proud of him. Have the weather channel on watching news of hurricane Matthew.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah...I remember. That is a lot to deny!


Swedenme said:


> Gerry Adams was a member of the IRA and now a politian . Leader of the Sein Fien ( sp ) party in Northern Ireland
> Now denies being in the IRA at all .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gerry Adams was a member of the IRA and now a politian . Leader of the Sein Fien ( sp ) party in Northern Ireland
> Now denies being in the IRA at all .


And thus in the 90s being taken to be Gerry Adams in England was not good! Copped some verbal abuse a few times and once felt it might get worse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gerry Adams.


Well I don't think he looks like David! Can see a similarity but that is all (David did have a beard like that at the time though)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. Whether you use buckets or tubing to collect the sap, you still have to tap each tree. If using tuning, you have to make a connection at each tree into the main tuning line going to the collection point, usually a large barrel. When that full, it has to be transferred to the boiling vats on the sugar house to be boiled down. And most who make it have many many trees tapped and many collection barrels. And then if you fire your boiling pans with a wood stove, you have fire wood to cut, split and haul, which is what my cousin does. Some cook with propane, but then you have the expense of the propane. And then the cost of equipment. One cat is about $1000.00 US. You use 2 vats. Plus the jugs to put the finished product in.


What a huge amount of work for the small reward of 1 gallon from 60. How much sap is got from each tree?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Then fairly good news got David.


That was supposed to be good news FOR David, not got.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami - wait and bring it to next year's kap - i can wait that long. i don't use a lot of syrup anyhow so i don't mind waiting. easier than packing and sending. just bring it with you. --- sam


I can do that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Getting to the campsite.


Oh cool! Very pretty area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get time to sit and relax soon Bonnie . Is that all your fruit and vegetables sorted now for this year ?


I still have some tomatoes in the basement but I'm done in the garden except clean up.
If DH shoots a moose or an elk, I may can some of that. I've got most of my jars full now.

My internet has been out & is very intermittent, so if I'm not on, that would be why. Hope we can get it fixed soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm with you Cathy I know I wouldn't be able to eat it or cook it , can't eat kidneys or liver either . Although I can now force myself to make a meal with liver for my husband as he likes it
> 
> I'm now singing the song from the hillbillies ???? oil that is , Texas tea ????


???????? I'm afraid I couldn't try kidneys, yuk & liver gives me terrible indigestion but I cook it for DH.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only at page 56. I had a safe trip to my brother's home yesterday. Today we leave for camping with a lot of family. Looking forward to seeing the great nieces and nephews as well as my nieces and nephews. My SIL has siblings and their families will be there as well. I have known them since I was a teenager so they are not strangers to me. Needless to say I will be relying on the summary this week.


Have fun camping, I hope you have nice weather, I had my down filled jacket out today, you sure wouldn't to want to go camping here????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness....my friends that live in Jacksonville are going to hunker down and stay because the wife works at the VA hospital and HAS to report to work. (She is a pharmacist). Husband will stay home with the 2 kids. Praying for their safety. Glad your daughter left the area!


I hope your friends stay safe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The 5 day forecast is still rain, Tuesday probably muggy, but still only 20.


We had 16c and sunshine today Sat, 25c tomorrow, then 16c and 15c for the following few days.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> That's wonderful! Congratulations to DGS!


Re Sassafrass..... and from me too :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had 16c and sunshine today Sat, 25c tomorrow, then 16c and 15c for the following few days.....


I saw it was fairly warm! (the forecast), but no good it is dropping again!


----------

